# Project "Track 'Rado" :: Tons of Pics



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*[]---[] Project "Track 'Rado" :: Tons of Pics []---[]*

page 1:: general tear down and discovery
page 2: bumper shave, brake duct inlet, sand blasting, new seat and bracket
page 3: engine removal/clean-up and bay strip
page 4: bay prep and paint
page 5: block paint
page 6: camber plate install, bay prep for engine, cross member paint/install, engine install
page 7: first panels painted, body prep for paint
page 8: aluminum dash insert w/ guages, wiring schematic
page 9: dash wiring, switches, relays, etc
page 10: engine start, front brake setup
page 11: fiberglass sunroof panel, first shake down runs, bumper inlet work, SLC wheels
page 12: rollbar test fit/paint, custom seat bracket design, sunroof panel initial fitment, alum PS 
and coolant res install
page 13: custom water temp sensor fitting, rear bumper shave, sunroof panel install, general body 
work, paint booth creation, primer coat on car
page 14: interior wrap-up, custom seat brackets/seat installed, engine wire lumes
page 15: alum radio box, fire extinguisher, parking lot debut of car/paint, etc
page 16: final prep, track debut @ LRP
page 17: more LRP pics, custom chin spoiler/splitter, rear diffuser, side skirts, vinyl graphics, NJMP08, stage II MS shifter, car tear down for new engine and full cage
page 18: more stage II MS shifter & linkage, new engine prep

***********************
Original Start of Thread
***********************
hey guys. I had thought about posting our track car project earlier, but had wanted to wait until we started to have some real “obvious” results, ie: de-rusted, fresh paint, some race equipment installed, etc. But I’m bored at work and figured posting now is as good of a time as any.
*The History*
marked001 and I met on Audizine a few years back. We both of course owned audi’s at the time; he, a 99.5 silver B5 A4 1.8TQM sedan, and myself a 2000 black B5 A4 1.8TQM Avant. Somewhere along the history, he and I both started tracking the audi’s (Pocono, Watkins Glen, Beaverun, etc) over the next few years we quickly developed a desire for more track time. Our Audi’s were more than up for the task, both of which were tastefully modded, most everything done with track speed/handling in mind. Before long marked001 decided it was time to move on and ended up selling his A4 and replaced it with an SUV (at the time I couldn’t appreciate the purchase). So we were left with my grocery getter to share between the two of us on the track. Obviously the more we tracked our daily driver audi’s the more we wanted to find our own dedicated track cars. But with both of us on a budget (house, wives, gf's etc) we began to realize that funding our own track cars just wasn’t gonna happen. Naturally we talked about going in together on a track car build-up… blah, blah, blah… which is why we are here today.
In our search for the ideal track car, we toyed with a few different ideas. First was the Subaru RS2.5. After much research, we realized we just weren’t gonna find an RS cheap enough to start with. Of course older BMW’s, Porsche’s, Datsun’s, VW Rabbits and even Mazda’s were potential candidates, but ultimately, we both had our eye set on one car in the VAG family… an SLC ‘rado.
*The Car*
After months of searching, and a few cars we tried to pull the trigger on, we finally saw a post here on the ‘tex that could potentially work for us. Obviously our budget for the purchase price of the car wasn’t the best, but we were open-minded. marked001 found a post from January ’06 of a car here in NY that could possibly work. The car was originally listed for $2500 back in Jan ’06. At some point later that year the owner bumped up his thread and dumped the price to $1200. Turns out the car was a ’90 G60, tornado red with a VR6 swap (95 Passat) and was being kept up in Massachusetts. After a few days and some negotiation, the owner agreed to an $800 price. The car “ran”, but was in need of a new battery and some fine tuning. We made the trek up to Mass, rented a dolly locally, dropped by, gave the owner’s sister in law $800 cash, jumped started it, got it up on the dolly and drove away (notice I didn’t say anything about inspecting the car). I guess after a 7 hour drive for marked001 (he’s in Philly and I’m in Brooklyn) we were going home with a car. Oh, did I mention it was his SUV that towed the rado home ;-)
Since we really had no place to put the car, marked001 had to tow it all the way back to Philly where it stayed for a month or two on the street. Since it was parked on the street, not much was accomplished because the car had to remain operational. I did spend one weekend ripping out the entire interior. After talking to the owner of my building here in Brooklyn, I was able to secure a spot to store and work on the rado on the first floor of my building, which is a large open concrete space. Keep in mind, we are still in the tear down phase with a long, long… long ways to go. So without further ado, here are some pics…
rado being brought up to Brooklyn – notice tow vehicle

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









after pressure washing the engine – yes, it started right up afterwards.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









the new home









__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









what we get for not inspecting the car

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









my little helper

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









prep for rust prevention

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









oh gawd the insanity of it all

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









after a good 8 hours of untangling that mess and removing what we didn’t need

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









can’t forget our only “mod” so far ;-)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









so that’s where it’s at as of today. again, we are still in tear down mode. we have a few projects on the table. the dash is being fitted with an aluminum panel to stretch over the entire front opening; from driver’s vent across and down the center console area. it will be filled with autometer pro comp gauges. we have a 4-pnt roll bar that is being refinished in satin or flat black. we already have our corbeau seat picked out. Right now we are trying to source a cherry picker so we can pull the engine and re-spray the bay as well as de-rust the engine components. Once she starts to come together, we’ll be repainting the car. We have a scheme in mind, but haven’t pulled the trigger on the paint, so we’ll wait to debut it later on. We obviously have plenty of work ahead of us, so stay tuned.
BTW, we have no plans at the moment for engine work. Our goal was to get her on the track first with all motor, then go from there.










_Modified by audisnapr at 5:21 PM 3-12-2010_


----------



## Flatline (Dec 13, 2002)

*Re: []---[] Project "Track 'Rado" :: Tons of Pics []---[] (audisnapr)*

Nice job Joe, cant wait to run next to it on the track.


----------



## poorman (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: []---[] Project "Track 'Rado" :: Tons of Pics []---[] (Flatline)*

interesting ... cant wait to see finished product


----------



## marked001 (Mar 19, 2002)

POS!


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: []---[] Project "Track 'Rado" :: Tons of Pics []---[] (Flatline)*

great to see this . makes me all warm inside http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif keep it up


----------



## turbo90awd (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: []---[] Project "Track 'Rado" :: Tons of Pics []---[] (audisnapr)*

Looking good Joe! Keep up the good work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
turbo90awd....(aka. Daft)


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: []---[] Project "Track 'Rado" :: Tons of Pics []---[] (herby53-akaherby53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *herby53-akaherby53* »_ makes me all warm inside 

indeed it does!! good work!! plus, you have to admit, this pic is just cool in a james dean sort of way, er, should i say "jane" dean.









__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## vwpunk (Jun 6, 2001)

*Re: []---[] Project "Track 'Rado" :: Tons of Pics []---[] (mikemcnair)*

I could only wish that when the time comes to pull my dash for my heater core this is what I would find (the lack of wires amazes me!):

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Yay, I helped your project!


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: []---[] Project "Track 'Rado" :: Tons of Pics []---[] (vwpunk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwpunk* »_I could only wish that when the time comes to pull my dash for my heater core this is what I would find (the lack of wires amazes me!):
Yay, I helped your project!

Mike, yes, you helped us a bunch with the deal on the B&G's. Now if we could just source some good used 12"+ rotors and 4 pot calipers for the front and something decent for the back, we'd be set.

thanks guys - as you can see we have a long ways to go. the only thing that makes me glad the car was in the condition that it is; we probably wouldn't have taking the stripping process this far if the car was in decent shape - so we would have ended up with a lot of wires and unnecessary crap still in the car.


----------



## blend (Aug 5, 2004)

now THAT'S a garage!


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

anyone tell us what headers these are?








please excuse that they look like sh*t, it'll all get cleaned up.


----------



## Retrographic (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: []---[] Project "Track 'Rado" :: Tons of Pics []---[] (audisnapr)*

i remember this car, i was looking at buying it from om4r......
found the thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2371367


----------



## vdubjb (Feb 18, 2000)

Post that header pic in the 12 valve forum. I think I saw them years ago. Nice work, name and shame the person that sold you a rusty swap, lol


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: []---[] Project "Track 'Rado" :: Tons of Pics []---[] (Retrographic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retrographic* »_i remember this car, i was looking at buying it from om4r......
found the thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2371367

and after seeing all my pics, aren't you glad you passed on it?


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

*Re: []---[] Project "Track 'Rado" :: Tons of Pics []---[] (audisnapr)*

SO what's the story with the motor on that car? After seeing the jury rigged upper coolant hose, I can only imagine what other short cuts have been taken. Or what maintenance has never been performed.


----------



## marked001 (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: []---[] Project "Track 'Rado" :: Tons of Pics []---[] (6cylVWguy)*

that's why we're tearing it down and getting rid of all of those shortcuts...b/c it was obviously half-assed... dont really have any history on the engine :-/ the peak under the valve cover was surprising when it was super super clean..


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

*Re: []---[] Project "Track 'Rado" :: Tons of Pics []---[] (marked001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marked001* »_that's why we're tearing it down and getting rid of all of those shortcuts...b/c it was obviously half-assed... dont really have any history on the engine :-/ the peak under the valve cover was surprising when it was super super clean..

Sounds like the oil was changed at the very least! Which is awesome. I wonder what it's going to look like when you take apart the timing chain cover and peak in to look at the guides. Unless you've already done it. 
Do you know if the guy is running any aftermarket software, or something like cams/flywheel etc?


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

^^oops, marked beat me to it...
honestly, we have no idea at this point. Until we pull the engine out, we just don't know. I can tell you this - we pulled the valve cover just this last weekend and were shocked to find it crystal clean. It was as if it was a new head (you'd never know it from the outside). The chains look brand new, the lobes on the cams still have some factory-looking coating on them that haven't fully worn off. The color of the aluminum and all the parts are still their natural color, not all gold'ish looking like you would expect from years of oil abuse. So we are hopeful.



_Modified by audisnapr at 12:33 PM 1-18-2007_


----------



## remman4 (Feb 4, 2003)

I'm jealous... I would love to pick up a track project like that....
keep us updated!


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

*Re: (audisnapr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audisnapr* »_^^oops, marked beat me to it...
honestly, we have no idea at this point. Until we pull the engine out, we just don't know. I can tell you this - we pulled the valve cover just this last weekend and were shocked to find it crystal clean. It was as if it was a new head (you'd never know it from the outside). The chains look brand new, the lobes on the cams still have some factory-looking coating on them that haven't fully worn off. The color of the aluminum and all the parts are still their natural color, not all gold'ish looking like you would expect from years of oil abuse. So we are hopeful.


So how did the car run? Any clue on the miles on the motor? Sounds like you may have lucked out! Hopefully, you can be so lucky when it comes to electrical gremlins!


----------



## Germanpower SLC (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: []---[] Project "Track 'Rado" :: Tons of Pics []---[] (audisnapr)*

Damn that was rusty. Nice work saving it though!


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (6cylVWguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6cylVWguy* »_
So how did the car run? Any clue on the miles on the motor? Sounds like you may have lucked out! Hopefully, you can be so lucky when it comes to electrical gremlins! 

marked001 might be better at answering that question - he drove it more than I did (once). it idled flawlessly... sounded great... but had limited power







. the first thing we did was replace plugs and wire - no change. we posted a while back in the 12v forum, but it really could be anything... bad gas, vacuum leak, pump, filter, etc. So we were left not knowing what we ended up with.
once we got it up to NY and started pulling things apart, primarily the interior, I noticed the gas pedal had a lot of slop. I investigated the throttle cable and found that it was stretched out a good 3/4" too long. So when you think you have it mashed to the floor, you really are only getting maybe 50% throttle, not the 100% you would expect.
we are hoping that's the only reason for its limited power. No idea on the miles








yeah, we are hoping that by pulling ALL of the wires, we can do it right and bypass most of the gremlins.


_Modified by audisnapr at 12:47 PM 1-18-2007_


----------



## vwpunk (Jun 6, 2001)

*Re: (audisnapr)*

Joseph, I sent you a PM, let me know if you're interested http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (vwpunk)*

genie headers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Retrographic (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: []---[] Project "Track 'Rado" :: Tons of Pics []---[] (audisnapr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audisnapr* »_and after seeing all my pics, aren't you glad you passed on it?









well, if memory serves correctly the owner stoped pm-ing back when i was trying to arrange a way to buy/pick up the car. 
so it wasnt really just passed up per say. but cool to see where it did end up.
and yes, kinda glad it isnt mine


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: []---[] Project "Track 'Rado" :: Tons of Pics []---[] (Retrographic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retrographic* »_...kinda glad it isnt mine

yeah we are "kinda" glad it isn't your's as well. we are looking forward to taking her to a nice complete, finished, track level. Glad we get to save what was otherwise a lost 'rado.


----------



## Retrographic (Aug 11, 2005)

with my budget i dont think i really would have been able to properly save it, so thank you for that


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: []---[] Project "Track 'Rado" :: Tons of Pics []---[] (6cylVWguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6cylVWguy* »_
Sounds like the oil was changed at the very least! Which is awesome. I wonder what it's going to look like when you take apart the timing chain cover and peak in to look at the guides. Unless you've already done it. 
Do you know if the guy is running any aftermarket software, or something like cams/flywheel etc? 

we actually were pulling the valve cover just to see if we could see any obvious problems with the chains - we weren't sure if we could see guides from in there.
no idea on the software yet - haven't pulled apart the ECU. In fact, we can't even get the damn plug off the ECU. Assumed it had some sort of mechanism like the ABS control unit or the Audi ECU's to release the plug, but just couldn't get it off.
The cams are stock. Factory part number stamped right on it which I verified with ETKA.


----------



## turbonegro (Sep 4, 2006)

could you tell me how you got the dash off?


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

there are five (5) different screws you have to pull out from what I could tell (at least that's all I found on ours).
- one on each side of the dash right where the dash meets the doors. Open the doors and look at the side of the dash and you'll see them.
- one behind the center console (ashtray area). you have to pull the center console out to see it.
- the last two are nuts that are in the rain tray underneath the windshield way up against the firewall (the dash itself has two studs sticking out of it that pass through the firewall) - the pass side nut is doable, but the driver's side one is mixed up in the windshield-wiper assembly. Fortunately that nut was actually not there holding the dash in on my car. Whoever swapped the dash was too lazy to put that nut in... I guess I don't blame him.


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: []---[] Project "Track 'Rado" :: Tons of Pics []---[] (audisnapr)*

haven't had a chance to photograph all the progress lately - although there really hasn't been a whole lot of progress to photograph. I did pull the entire rear suspension which of course is in pretty rusted shape. Our goal in the next couple of weeks is to sand blast all the rusted parts and respray them a satin black. As soon as I have some pics of that process, I'll post up.
In the meantime here's a little progress I made on the front bumper. It had a huge crack on the driver's side right by the fog/blinker area and several gouges. We considered just replacing it, but we've already replaced the rear bumper and both front fenders. Need to spend our money elsewhere.
the gouge(s)








some of the process...
shaving the sides








































patching the gouge
















just needs a good sanding, a good primer coat and ultimately a new base coat.


----------



## MexiG60 (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: []---[] Project "Track 'Rado" :: Tons of Pics []---[] (audisnapr)*

nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cata (May 19, 2006)

*Re: []---[] Project "Track 'Rado" :: Tons of Pics []---[] (MexiG60)*

Great thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Hope to see it grow because when this car will be putting down numbers it will be nice to see where it came from and how it got there. Thanks for saving one


----------



## meangeenvr (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: []---[] Project "Track 'Rado" :: Tons of Pics []---[] (audisnapr)*

Glad to see you found what you were looking for!!! I'm redstg4, I had a green G60 shell you were intrested in







. Well, it's a shel no more. Droped a motor into it, and voila... it's my new daily







.
Well, good luck with everything, and hope to hear more! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR62NV (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: []---[] Project "Track 'Rado" :: Tons of Pics []---[] (audisnapr)*

Looks like a great project. Def keep us posted. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

thanks guy - we appreciate the support, and for those of you who've answered our other threads, we appreciate all the input, feedback, direction and answers. Marked001 and I have much to learn about the rado and VW in general. We have no problem tearing shiat apart - putting it all back together again is where we'll need the guidance.
spent last night working on the pass side brake duct and engine intake inlets at the bumper. I've been trying to make a better effort of taking pics of the entire process so you guys can see the entire story.
marked001 is on his way up to brooklyn as I write this - today our focus is sand blasting and front suspension removal so that we can ultimately pull the engine.
We are about ready to pull the trigger on a bunch of new parts - I mentioned that we already picked out the corbeau seat we are gonna run - that should be ordered up beginning of next week. We are also ready to purchase the gauges, switches and other misc parts for the dash panel which I need to be working on. Other items include, battery box, replacement lightweight rad fan, push-button start, battery switch, etc.
We'll keep you guys posted. I have pics of the bumper inlet setup, but I'll wait until I have some more progress before I post so it will tell the whole story.
<edit> page 2 owned


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

spent all afternoon Saturday grinding, bead blasting and just general de-rusting. No pics to show for our work, but should be getting closer to re-spraying many of the suspension and other misc components before long. We did make some progress on the pass side inlets for the brake ducts and engine intake. We still have a little work to do, but the idea is there.
We won't be using the bumper rebar, primarily because ours is bent out of shape, but also to save weight. We'll fab up some sort of plate at the bumper bracket and use a quick release at those two brackets to make removing the bumper very easy. Because the car will be so low, we'll have a real tough time getting it on and off the trailer. Without a bumper, our front clearance will be much better. We also have a plan for making the brake duct and engine intake inlets easily removable as well - no hose clamps to tighten down every time we take off and put on the bumper; just a simple friction fitting and a screw or two to secure the fiberglass inlets.
here are a few pics of the pass side inlet so far. once the fiberglass work is all done, we'll trim the edges of the inlet so that it sits recessed in the bumper, not flush like it sits now.

fabric stretched and secured in place








cardboard tube secured in place








cardboard tube pulled inward to create the inlets








first gel coats








after two gel coats, no glass matt yet
















overall view of the inlets being prepared for glass matt and additional gel coats



















_Modified by audisnapr at 1:38 PM 1-29-2007_


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (audisnapr)*

nice work , and good ideal , i may borrower your idea for mine . http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## caryt (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (herby53-akaherby53)*

i don't really get why you had to use that girly fabric, but http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif on the progress. This is an exciting project! What was the purpose of using the fabric? either way your creative


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

don't worry, it'll get painted out once its all done.
The fabric is awesome because you can stretch it to the desired shape. In this case, once I clued the cardboard tube to the back of the fabric and pulled it down (or inward towards the car) the stretched fabric creates its own "cone" shaped inlet.
A cone shape increases the air pressure at the mouth of the inlet because the volume of air 3" tube can receive is less than the surface area collecting the air - increasing pressure. This is not so important for the engine intake because it is sucking air, but for the brake ducts, which are ram air, need as much incoming pressure as possible.
<edit> plus, the fabric sort of acts as the glass mat when you apply the fiberglass resin. Glass mat is a nightmare to create with. Its best to start with something more forgiving, and in this case very stretchy and porous to soak up the resin.


_Modified by audisnapr at 12:11 PM 1-29-2007_


----------



## marked001 (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (audisnapr)*

not like we're going to be putting it in anytime soon...but the seat has been ordered... Corbeau FX1 Pro... this seat was purchased entirely with funds made from selling unneeded parts off the car


































_Modified by marked001 at 1:54 PM 1-29-2007_


----------



## G60 Pat (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: []---[] Project "Track 'Rado" :: Tons of Pics []---[] (VR62NV)*

looks good, creepy a$$ garage lol


----------



## Retrographic (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (audisnapr)*









do you work in your pajamas all the time?








j/k and the progress looks really good


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (Retrographic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retrographic* »_do you work in your pajamas all the time?








j/k and the progress looks really good


yes, whenever possible. It's like xmas morning everytime I work on the rado - no time to get dressed, just jump out of bed and begin work.
couple more pics from last night.


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (audisnapr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audisnapr* »_] 









what is the plan to make the shorter one easy to disconnect ? looks like it should be as long as the other one .


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

you are correct - they will both be the same length. The alum tube was just there to illustrate part of the connection (I had it laying around). Until I get the front bumper bracket fab'd up, I won't know exactly how long these alum tubes should be.
the alum tubes will "plug into" some sort of receiver mounted on the bumper bracket. This receiver (at the bracket) will have two high temp flex pipes attached to it that will lead to their perspective elements (engine intake and brake rotor).
I'm thinking the "receiver" will have some sort of larger tubes (two of them, one for each) with rubber or foam attached to the inside diameter of the tube so that the alum tubes from the inlets are easier to slide in and are somewhat air tight.
hope that makes sense... it does in my head











_Modified by audisnapr at 12:01 PM 1-30-2007_


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (audisnapr)*

interesting . and what is your plan for the rotors ? just have hte hose pointing at them or some kind of vent thing to use. 
something like this i was looking at . 
http://www.hrpworld.com/index....oduct
great site if you havent found it yet.


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

yeah, those are bad^ss, but it'll probably be a bit more like I did with the audi. I think this time I'll try my hand at an all alum rotor guard with an alum pipe welded on. Alum pipe will be short, maybe 3" with a rolled bead to help keep the flex tube in place.


























_Modified by audisnapr at 12:18 PM 1-30-2007_


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (audisnapr)*

that looks like it turned out great!


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (audisnapr)*

nice , which studs did you use on the audi ? i was gonna get the VWMS ones , but having a hard time finding them again . bildon doesnt sell them anymore .


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

I picked up a set from Stasis. Not sure they list them anymore on their website. We will be in the hunt for a set of studs for the 'rado. Can you point us in the right direction?


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (audisnapr)*

bildon.com 
http://bildon.com/catalog/resu...av=10
they used to have the VWMS ones , but they have the OMP ones which i would trust also . probly what i am gonna end up with . just the VWMS ones where alittle cheaper , but intill i hear back from Bill , i dont know if he can get them anymore.


----------



## G60 Pat (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: (herby53-akaherby53)*

soo why did u buy a car from the east coast?, i know ur from there but it would have probly been alot easier to get one from the west coast.


----------



## vdubjb (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: (G60 Pat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60 Pat* »_soo why did u buy a car from the east coast?, i know ur from there but it would have probly been alot easier to get one from the west coast.

yeah, that whole 3000 mile distance thing is easily solved by quantum physics..


----------



## G60 Pat (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: (vdubjb)*

......u can have it trailerd over.


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

actually, I'm from CA, only been in NY for a little over 3 years. We did try to pull the trigger on a gray 'rado in TX, but the guy ended up selling it locally. The hardest part about that situation, not to mention it costs $600+ to have a car shipped, is that you don't get the chance to really look at the car. Obviously in our case it wouldn't have mattered much since we just drove up, loaded it up and drove away. Regardless, in the price range that we could afford for a running VR, we weren't gonna be picking up a mint corrado. There was still gonna be lots of work to do.
Speaking of work, here's some of that sandblasting we've been doing.
the booth: which doubles as a bead blast booth and spray booth. We'll install the fresh air system when we get ready to spray.








here what we have may be an actual fossil - hard to tell.
before...
















...after
















before...
















...after
























before...
















...after


















_Modified by audisnapr at 9:27 AM 1-31-2007_


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (audisnapr)*

this is moving along rather quickly
and your working on a budget.
time=money


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (Darrsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Darrsh* »_this is moving along rather quickly
and your working on a budget.
time=money









thanks for the encouragement - feels like its going super slow... so much to do lots of parts to buy
parts to buy=money


----------



## skene (Dec 25, 2001)

*Re: (audisnapr)*

damn I like it... I'm so jealous.... 
this was what we were talking about during h2o.... getting a rado to work on.
and you wait till now to tell me... im so upset.


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (skene)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skene* »_damn I like it... I'm so jealous.... 
this was what we were talking about during h2o.... getting a rado to work on.
and you wait till now to tell me... im so upset.

there's still PLENTY of work to be done - come on by and sand blast or start sanding body panels







Know anyone with a cherry picker? We need to get that engine pulled soon so we can work on it and respray the engine bay.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: (audisnapr)*

That bead blasting looks real nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (DeckManDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeckManDubs* »_That bead blasting looks real nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yeah, it took us some time to get it all figured out. we thought glass bead would do the trick, but turns out filtered "play sand" from Lowes is a much more aggressive media. Helps that sand is $3/bag whereas glass bead is $40/bag. Thankfully we only bought one bag of glass bead.
just a little update – it’s been pretty cold lately probably in the 40’s down in the garage (with no possibly way of heating such a large space), but that hasn’t stopped us from working. Until we get the chance to pull the engine, we are focusing on tasks that we can complete. Right now it all seems to be about body work, but that can change at any time. Most of the body work will be limited to removing dings/dents, sanding and repainting. However, the front bumper is turning out to be quite a challenge. It’s taking a lot of work to straighten it out. The major gouges are in places where several different surfaces meet up, so the bondo work is less repair and more art and sculpture. Here’s a few pics…
























after posting a thread regarding wheel and tire size, we took the advice of the vortex veterans and picked up a set of used Kosei 15x7 with race rubber from “t_pego” (thanks Tommy) - btw I'm still jones'n to get some 16x9's with some thinner rubber. The race rubber is 225/50/15 and is BFG’s G-Force T/A R1. So hopefully these will at least get us on the track for a few events. One less item to worry about now!



















_Modified by audisnapr at 10:29 AM 2-6-2007_


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (audisnapr)*

coming along nicely, where are you working on it in these pics?


----------



## marked001 (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (lucmb94)*

its the ground floor in audisnapr's building where his loft is.. the owner was nice enough to let us work in a corner of the space for a few months...


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (marked001)*

yeah thats what i thought. what an awsome setup!


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (marked001)*

ha, I hope its more than a few month or we're screwed


----------



## marked001 (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (audisnapr)*

the seat & bracket from Corbeau came today! I know my pics dont compare to audisnapr's...but deal with it!


----------



## Chud19 (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: (marked001)*

Your progress is phenominal... I am definitely gonna watch this project.


----------



## marked001 (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (Chud19)*

hopefully next weekend we can get the engine yanked out of there... get that cleaned up.. straighten out the wiring mess..and paint up the engine bay quickly..


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

sweet. that car is gonna be amazing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

any projected finish date?


----------



## marked001 (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (Italianboy730)*

in time for track season is the plan..haha.. so spring.. *hopefully* may-ish?


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (audisnapr)*










_Modified by audisnapr at 12:18 PM 1-30-2007_[/QUOTE]
i was looking at my brakes last night , and havent figured out a way to do somethign like this cause the calipor is on the other side of the rotor ( front of it ) , so it looks like a air hose would have to go around the axle . 
all i see is maybe a duct pointing at them but it isnt as nice of a setup as this








really looking forward to see what you come up with on it .


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (herby53-akaherby53)*


_Quote »_i was looking at my brakes last night , and havent figured out a way to do somethign like this cause the calipor is on the other side of the rotor ( front of it ) , so it looks like a air hose would have to go around the axle . 

yeah, I noticed that as well. Haven't really looked into it much, so many other things on our plate. I'll keep you posted with what I come up with. I'm sure I'm not the first person to introduce brake ducting to the corrado... someone else out there has to have figured it out.

_Quote »_all i see is maybe a duct pointing at them but it isnt as nice of a setup as this








really looking forward to see what you come up with on it . 

ha - yeah, you and me both


----------



## 20psirabbit (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (audisnapr)*

hey FWIW, you might want to check the end height on that seat, i have a set of corbeaus in my rado and the brackets corbeau has are generic to mk1/mk2/scirocco/corrado, and the seats sit high in my car, i know i couldn't fit with a helmet, they're that high... just looking out








if you want to keep that seat i was told recaro brackets should fit the seats but should also sit lower than the corbeau bracket, nice car and good luck










_Modified by 20psirabbit at 6:16 PM 2-11-2007_


----------



## eurotrashdtm (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: (20psirabbit)*

sweet progress


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (20psirabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20psirabbit* »_hey FWIW, you might want to check the end height on that seat, i have a set of corbeaus in my rado and the brackets corbeau has are generic to mk1/mk2/scirocco/corrado, and the seats sit high in my car, i know i couldn't fit with a helmet, they're that high... just looking out








if you want to keep that seat i was told recaro brackets should fit the seats but should also sit lower than the corbeau bracket, nice car and good luck









_Modified by 20psirabbit at 6:16 PM 2-11-2007_

yeah, good looking out. I had the same problem with the audi. Had to modify the bracket to drop the seat back down a good 1/2" to 3/4" or my helmet hit the ceiling. We'll check it out and swap it out as necessary. We were thinking about going with the alum side mounts, but was worried mounting them up would be rough. Any thoughts on the side mounts? marked001 and I are about the same height, so seat adjustability isn't really all that necessary.


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (audisnapr)*

glad i am short . my only problem is i have no legs . 5' 5" and sit right on the steering wheel . when i co-drive my buddys mk4 , i can barley get wot cause i cannt reach . we need to take the butt pad out of the pass seat and put it behind my back and it is still hard for me to drive . his recaros dont slide forward enough for me . 
my seats fit my helmet , and when i slide them back , the butt goes farther down , you may just make it . talk with Don Ingram ( Hi Racing ) as he is over 6 feet and fits in his corrado . http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ThaCorradoKid (May 26, 2004)

I'm pretty sure g60's came with brake cooling ducts. There may be a way to modify those to suit your setup.


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (ThaCorradoKid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ThaCorradoKid* »_I'm pretty sure g60's came with brake cooling ducts. There may be a way to modify those to suit your setup.

yeah, I've heard that. Our car shows absolutely no evidence that it ever had any kind of brake cooling setup. The PO who did the swap probably removed it all when they did the 5 lug conversion. We shall see.


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (audisnapr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audisnapr* »_yeah, I've heard that. Our car shows absolutely no evidence that it ever had any kind of brake cooling setup. The PO who did the swap probably removed it all when they did the 5 lug conversion. We shall see.

he pulled the wheel wells out . that is where the ducts went . i have about 20 set of those damn things . let me know if you want them , i also have the ducts also . ( real cheap , FREE







) i run a RS bumper so i cannt use them .


----------



## boner (May 19, 2002)

*Re: (herby53-akaherby53)*

i retrofitted the g60 ducts on my vr6 last year and did my first trackday in the fall. it wasn't a really hard day as it was the opening day for the track...and i'm a novice







but the brakes help up just fine. sure, they got warm but nothing even close to fade
yours is gonna have considerably less weight to stop as well as (i would hope) more dedicated brake pads/rotors than me (i just swapped tires and went) i would say that if you got the ducts just pointing at the rotors you'll be ok. i mean, 11" rotors on a 2500lb car is probably quite adequate with the right pads


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (boner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boner* »_i retrofitted the g60 ducts on my vr6 last year and did my first trackday in the fall. it wasn't a really hard day as it was the opening day for the track...and i'm a novice







but the brakes help up just fine. sure, they got warm but nothing even close to fade
yours is gonna have considerably less weight to stop as well as (i would hope) more dedicated brake pads/rotors than me (i just swapped tires and went) i would say that if you got the ducts just pointing at the rotors you'll be ok. i mean, 11" rotors on a 2500lb car is probably quite adequate with the right pads

gawd I hope our C doesn't weight 2500 pounds when all said an done, but then again I have no real clue. You'd be surprised how much you work the brakes when you get some more track time under your belt. You begin to brake later, and later, and later every event. It's one of those things that makes the difference between passing and just following. Next to tires, better, lighter and more efficient brakes are probably one of the most important improvements you can make. I would go as far as saying they are just a notch above having race coilovers vs. sport springs and shocks.


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

btw, I would like to add - as of this weekend we've offically paid for the rado purchase. We paid $800 for the car and have sold $811 worth of parts from the car with more to go








buy our stuff!


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (marked001)*

good deal http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (herby53-akaherby53)*

finally had a chance to make some small progress on the build. Pictures should speak for themselves. Thanks to Veronica and Skene for helping out. Veronica got stuck with the sh*ty job of sanding the panels while we pulled the engine - but she didn't complain.


----------



## Thatcher (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: (audisnapr)*









i like this picture.. you guys are doing great work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

maybe i missed this.. but what color are you planning on?


_Modified by Thatcher at 11:42 AM 2-18-2007_


----------



## vdubjb (Feb 18, 2000)

poor car looks like it sat in the bottom of a salt pond for a few years.


----------



## marked001 (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (vdubjb)*

good times.... engine came out way easier than i was expecting...
car is going to be red again so we dont have to deal with painting the interior..... there might be another color or two in there though


----------



## VanCity Corrado (Feb 14, 2002)

you're livin the dream buddy








lookin good, cant wait to see it on the track!


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

if you're gonna cage you'll have to repaint bits of the interior anyways..let alone after all the tar and soud deadening is removed.


----------



## palakaman (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*









Dude...your car puked all over the place.








I love these kinds of builds. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

Your headers look very similar to my Genie headers.
Should you keep them, I highly recommend wrapping them in some exhaust wrap.


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (Krazee)*

here's a few before and after photos for you guys. btw, I think we mentioned before - the interior of the engine is perfect - one of those "don't judge a book by its cover" deals I guess.
before:








after:








before:








after:








and a few others
















need to pull a few more pieces off then will spray the block black.
notice the new low temp wood mani gasket - I kinda like it - "old school"


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (audisnapr)*

awesome progress, are you guys keeping everything on the VR?
getting rid of EGR? ISV? secondary water pump? 
wat are the plans as far as performance
keep it up Joe http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (Darrsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Darrsh* »_awesome progress, are you guys keeping everything on the VR?
getting rid of EGR? ISV? secondary water pump? 
wat are the plans as far as performance
keep it up Joe http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

fuel scrubber, EGR, ISV, A/C, ABS and anything else we can find that we don't need is coming out. I don't know much about the secondary water pump, but if it can come out, we'll take it out too










_Modified by audisnapr at 11:53 AM 2-20-2007_


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (Krazee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krazee* »_
Your headers look very similar to my Genie headers.
Should you keep them, I highly recommend wrapping them in some exhaust wrap.

there's so much talk with regards to wrapping headers being a bad thing, it's hard to know what to believe? I've even heard bad things about ceramic coatings as well - especially if you only do the outside. At this point, to make things easy, we may just spray it with a high heat ceramic paint to clean them up. What's the consensus these days?


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (audisnapr)*

i sprayed my 16v one , make sure you have the 1500 ( or 1200 ) degree paint . a buddy did the 500 one and it just smoked right off . either way it will smoke , but one way is less . the 1500 i used seemed to hold , but i only had it on the car running for less then 1k so who really knows for sure .


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (herby53-akaherby53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *herby53-akaherby53* »_i sprayed my 16v one , make sure you have the 1500 ( or 1200 ) degree paint . a buddy did the 500 one and it just smoked right off . either way it will smoke , but one way is less . the 1500 i used seemed to hold , but i only had it on the car running for less then 1k so who really knows for sure . 

yeah, bought a few cans of 500* black for the block (that should be good, right?). And a can of the 1200* black Duplicolor for the headers. Hopefully that'll hold.


----------



## Chud19 (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: (audisnapr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audisnapr* »_yeah, bought a few cans of 500* black for the block (that should be good, right?). And a can of the 1200* black Duplicolor for the headers. Hopefully that'll hold.

Not stealing thunder, but I bought a couple cans of 500* black paint for the block and everything but the headers... i Just dont plan on painting the headers all together. I wont be smoking will i?


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (Chud19)*

i used 500 on blocks and it was always fine , no smoking . just on the header it would burn off . 
the block wont smoke . figure exhaust temps can get to 900 and much higher so you see why the 500 wont work there , but the block has coolant running through it so it doesnt get that hot


_Modified by herby53-akaherby53 at 1:31 PM 2-20-2007_


----------



## Chud19 (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: (herby53-akaherby53)*

good.
I was thinking the same thing. for the coolant and what not.
Soo I am glad im not down money for the engine. I have primer also soo hopefully that will help me also.


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (audisnapr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audisnapr* »_
there's so much talk with regards to wrapping headers being a bad thing, it's hard to know what to believe? I've even heard bad things about ceramic coatings as well - especially if you only do the outside. At this point, to make things easy, we may just spray it with a high heat ceramic paint to clean them up. What's the consensus these days?

The set that I purchased was apparently Jet Hot coated, so I thought nothing of installing them and running them without a heat shield (stock one will not fit). Two months later, my intake boot, ISV dampener, and throttle cable clip melted. The latter resulted in being towed by a dumb tow-truck operated which in turn resulted in a bent tie-rod end and numerous problems since that have only now been fixed (2 years later).
I wrapped the upper headers in Thermacool and sprayed them down with the included sealant. There was a HUGE difference in under hood temperatures; whereas before I couldn't touch the throttle body, now it is merely warm. I eventually want to wrap the collector. I say it is worth it, and I am speaking from experience, where as a large populous on Vortex speaks from 3rd, 4th, and 5th parties.
With2 the temperatures headers deal with, and moisture arguments evaporate before the engine has even completely cooled, and when wrapped properly, you need some pretty aggressive water droplets to get up in there.


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

coo - thanks for the feedback. I had always heard about corrosion from moisture. I know marked001 was wanting to wrap the headers so maybe we can afterall. Looks like a pretty tough task. Should we stick with the 1" wide wrap?


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

That is what I went with. I have pictures at home of the headers when complete. It wasn't difficult at all, especially considering this was the first time I had ever done something of that nature.
It came out quite nicely, if I do say so myself. I will host and post when I get home.


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

and by thermocool - you mean thermo-tec cool products?


----------



## marked001 (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (Krazee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krazee* »_That is what I went with. I have pictures at home of the headers when complete. It wasn't difficult at all, especially considering this was the first time I had ever done something of that nature.
It came out quite nicely, if I do say so myself. I will host and post when I get home.

did you wrap the individual pipes or the entire thing as a whole..or? like audisnapr said...looks tough to do it individually!


----------



## marked001 (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (marked001)*

BFI Stage 2 mounts, paint, and some other miscellaneous pieces ordered up today.


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (marked001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marked001* »_
did you wrap the individual pipes or the entire thing as a whole..or? like audisnapr said...looks tough to do it individually!









looking at the header last night - a few of the runners are very close together - especially as they get close to the collector - more so than the thickness of the wrap. Not sure how we can wrap each one and I don't think wrapping the whole thing would work out too well - guess I've never seen it before. Any suggestions guys?


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (audisnapr)*

I guess I could post this on the 12v forum, but you guy are just as smart








when bypassing the secondary water pump, what do you do with the two hoses that connect to the pump? Does someone make a fitting that can connect the two hoses together bypassing the pump so it can be removed?


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (audisnapr)*

Nice prep work so far. Did you already repaint the block? 
If you haven't used OSPHO (local hardware or paint supply place) it is great to turn the left over rust into a neutral Iron Oxide. Brush or spray it on and Prime or paint right over it once it dries.
As far as the header wrap, it is definitely good for performance and keeping underhood temps lower, but it will most definitely shorten the header life. Especially, in a transverse engine car where the header sees more stresses. Since this is a track car, I would say go with it as long as the header is decent quality and has a good gauge steel. You may want to consider making shields though instead or for use at the upper part of the header where the temps are hottest and pipes are under the most stress. Slightly less effective, but still gives you heat retention (radiant heat), but does not cause the issues that wrap does.
Shawn


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (sdezego)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdezego* »_Nice prep work so far. Did you already repaint the block? 
If you haven't used OSPHO (local hardware or paint supply place) it is great to turn the left over rust into a neutral Iron Oxide. Brush or spray it on and Prime or paint right over it once it dries.
As far as the header wrap, it is definitely good for performance and keeping underhood temps lower, but it will most definitely shorten the header life. Especially, in a transverse engine car where the header sees more stresses. Since this is a track car, I would say go with it as long as the header is decent quality and has a good gauge steel. You may want to consider making shields though instead or for use at the upper part of the header where the temps are hottest and pipes are under the most stress. Slightly less effective, but still gives you heat retention (radiant heat), but does not cause the issues that wrap does.
Shawn

thanks Shawn - I was just IM'g marked001 about the rust treatment 5 min ago. Saw something like that at Home Depot a while back. Figured we could use it on the block as well as all our rusty bolts. I've been bead blasting as many of the nuts and bolts as necessary, but the rust solution would def help with all the little screws, clamps and other misc thing I don't want to blast.
We'll have to take a close look at the headers to see if wrapping is even possible. But we'll def make some effort to elim as much heat in the bay as possible. Thanks again.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (audisnapr)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
OSPHO even works great on bare metal/bolts to prevent them from ever rusting. Use it as a primer. Definitely, Good stuff. Green liquid in an opaque bottle and Home Dept probably does carry it as well as most hardware stores.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (audisnapr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audisnapr* »_I guess I could post this on the 12v forum, but you guy are just as smart








when bypassing the secondary water pump, what do you do with the two hoses that connect to the pump? Does someone make a fitting that can connect the two hoses together bypassing the pump so it can be removed?

I used a 90 degree barbed fitting with a couple hose clamps http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
I used a 90 degree barbed fitting with a couple hose clamps http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

awesome - I was hoping it was as simple as that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (audisnapr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audisnapr* »_
looking at the header last night - a few of the runners are very close together - especially as they get close to the collector - more so than the thickness of the wrap. Not sure how we can wrap each one and I don't think wrapping the whole thing would work out too well - guess I've never seen it before. Any suggestions guys?

I wrapped them individually, and TONIGHT I will try to get pics. My lazy ass forgot to upload them last night.


----------



## marked001 (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (Krazee)*

yeah...please try to.. really want to see this! haha..


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

awwww... our first fresh paint


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (audisnapr)*

i have a feeling this is gonna be one of the greatest rado restorations ever!
and its gonna hit the track, so sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cata (May 19, 2006)

*Re: (Darrsh)*

I can't provide you with any info on this but here's a pic for now, courtesy of a Corrado owner from the UK.








Nice to see all the progress in detail http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
HTH


_Modified by cata at 10:03 PM 2-23-2007_


----------



## mizunderstoodVW (Dec 23, 2002)

i have my own project - not exactly what you folks are shooting for - but this is very very interesting... 

hurah for a great project


----------



## Chud19 (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: (mizunderstoodVW)*

what the heck is that you painted?
im a g60 guy... not much knowledge on the vr6 so please pardon my lack of vr6 knowledge.


----------



## Retrographic (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (Chud19)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chud19* »_what the heck is that you painted?
im a g60 guy... not much knowledge on the vr6 so please pardon my lack of vr6 knowledge.

it looks like the end cap thing for a transmission.......


----------



## marked001 (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (Retrographic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retrographic* »_
it looks like the end cap thing for a transmission.......

bingo!
and cata, thanks so much for the pic.. i think this is the route we're going to head towards...


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

we are considering picking up a 7" round magnaflow muffler to be mounted right after the flex pipe which is bolted to our header via a flange. the new muffler will basically sit where the cat sits now. we'll probably do a simple turn-down right on the outlet of the muffler.
question: is this gonna sound like ass - meaning are we gonna get a raspy sound since we don't have a res, a cat or any additional tubing? we really don't care about decibel level, but we def. want the badass VR sound.


----------



## hi_racing (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_I used a 90 degree barbed fitting with a couple hose clamps http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Same thing worked on mine.
Peace!


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (audisnapr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audisnapr* »_we are considering picking up a 7" round magnaflow muffler to be mounted right after the flex pipe which is bolted to our header via a flange. the new muffler will basically sit where the cat sits now. we'll probably do a simple turn-down right on the outlet of the muffler.
question: is this gonna sound like ass - meaning are we gonna get a raspy sound since we don't have a res, a cat or any additional tubing? we really don't care about decibel level, but we def. want the badass VR sound.

^^bump for discussion


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

on my old VR I ran 2 1/2" tubing to a single muffler...VERY deep sound, no raspberries and the high rpm sound was amazing...those pipes and an intake make a sound like a cross between a ferrari v12 and a Porsche 911 rsr. Dont make your pipes too short you need some length for acoustic tuning of the pulses. If you keep it real short you'll loose some low end tq, maybe compromise with a side pipe or tuen down right before the rear beam.


_Modified by Shawn M. at 10:50 AM 3-2-2007_


----------



## marked001 (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

not sure if the 'tunnel' stays wide all the way back..so does it matter if the extra lengths of pipe are before or after the muffler?


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

unless your running out the whole length of the car I dont "think" it matters. To properly tune an exhaust you have to calculate its "ideal length" which is tailored to the frequency of the pulses. Since you're thinking about a shorty I would locate the muffler a little further back to reduce the heat it see's and to let the tubing damp some of the sound. Plus if you realllly want to get into it the weight further back would help with the distribution.



_Modified by Shawn M. at 5:12 PM 3-3-2007_


----------



## Aladinsane07 (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

Noo!! I am just stumbling across this project and was so unhappy when I hit the end. I was hoping it'd be finished.. 
Oh well, "Watch this topic"- Yes. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ritzy996tt (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: (Aladinsane07)*

Great POST!!!! thanks for all the pictures!! I just started my own Track Rado project, is getting a new body paint and I am flaring out the fenders all around!! I am local in Queens let me know if we can ever meet up would like to check out the car in person.... I guess we will be seeing each other at the track some day, I will post some pics of mine and post a link
Your rado is looking great! what are you planning to do with the engine complete rebuild?


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (audisnapr)*

I was just looking at your Audi, and thought it looks quite similar to my old S4.


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (Forty-six and 2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Forty-six and 2* »_I was just looking at your Audi, and thought it looks quite similar to my old S4. 









very nice. I always dug those wheels.


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: []---[] Project "Track 'Rado" :: Tons of Pics []---[] (audisnapr)*

we turned the corner! we have moved on from destructive progress to constructive progress… at least for this past weekend







not much else to tell – I’ll let the pics speak for themselves.
the bay and the wheel wells going through final prep. yup, we stripped off all that rubber crap in the fender wells. what a pain in the ass that was. but you gotta love it when the girls get involved – they are troopers. thank you veronica!








































yeah, this is me – marked001 got a kick out of this painters suite, but I won’t post all the pics.
















laying down the primer – coat #1. marked001 shot the second primer coat, but I was holding the light for him so we didn’t get any pics. it did happen though, I swear.
































and the base coat. we are starting with a gloss red as the base, but will follow with a satin red top coat. I’m pretty excited about that. Not a big fan of glossy engine bays or wheel wells.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

lookin' good! The satin will look smooth too, good call.


----------



## Retrographic (Aug 11, 2005)

awesome progress http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (Retrographic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retrographic* »_awesome progress http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

definitely http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Aladinsane07 (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: (Retrographic)*

Keep it up! This project is getting me through winter http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (Aladinsane07)*

this shot makes me think Ferrari F2002


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

nice. thanks guys. we'll def be keeping you posted. satin red goes on tonight, so hopefully I'll have some more pics in the next few days. Not sure it'll flatten out until it's completely dry, so I'll wait until then to get some pics.
next on the agenda is masking and painting the block satin black to match the tranny cover I show in the pics above. then we'll move onto painting the subframes and other misc black parts. Again, all will be painted a satin black. We are aiming for the weekend of the 24/25th to install the engine and start piecing this thing back together.
stay tuned.


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: (audisnapr)*

very artistic photos of a car being painted...
are you a professional?


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (g60vwr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60vwr* »_very artistic photos of a car being painted...
are you a professional?

oh damn, no you didn't. Now I'll never hear the end of this from marked001.
<edit> In all fairness - these pics are really cool. I was pretty impressed myself when I was downloading them from the camera. nice job man.


_Modified by audisnapr at 1:16 PM 3-5-2007_


----------



## marked001 (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (audisnapr)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: (marked001)*









What paint is that? its not sherwin willams stuff is it?


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (g60vwr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60vwr* »_








What paint is that? its not sherwin willams stuff is it?

It's a single stage, polyurethane-enamel , marine paint. we are doing a modified "$50 paint job" - check this thread and my posts for more info: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2825106
We'll let you guys know how it all turns out. So far so good. As far as longevity, that I can't tell you for sure. But from all my research; since the marine paint is designed to withstand all the elements and then some, we think it'll hold up to a few hundreds mines a year on the track. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: []---[] Project "Track 'Rado" :: Tons of Pics []---[] (audisnapr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audisnapr* »_











http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: []---[] Project "Track 'Rado" :: Tons of Pics []---[] (audisnapr)*

as promised, satin red was applied last night


----------



## marked001 (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: []---[] Project "Track 'Rado" :: Tons of Pics []---[] (audisnapr)*

..maybe we need to make the whole car satin











_Modified by marked001 at 10:06 AM 3-6-2007_


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: []---[] Project "Track 'Rado" :: Tons of Pics []---[] (marked001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marked001* »_..maybe we need to make the whole car satin










indeed i vote for the satin red all over
here here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## marked001 (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: []---[] Project "Track 'Rado" :: Tons of Pics []---[] (Darrsh)*

haha..nah, we've got something cool planned..dont worry http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

This is awesome! keep up the good work!


----------



## Bobcdn (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: []---[] Project "Track 'Rado" :: Tons of Pics []---[] (marked001)*

I have a set of 6 (six) OZ F1 Corsa Cup wheels FS. I was going to use them for race wheels but plans have changed. If you are interested send me an IM.
I like the satin red http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## marked001 (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: []---[] Project "Track 'Rado" :: Tons of Pics []---[] (Bobcdn)*

thanks bob..we actually picked up a set of 15x7 kosei k1's...


----------



## mizunderstoodVW (Dec 23, 2002)

*Re: []---[] Project "Track 'Rado" :: Tons of Pics []---[] (marked001)*

how many man hours have you already invested ...about


----------



## marked001 (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: []---[] Project "Track 'Rado" :: Tons of Pics []---[] (mizunderstoodVW)*

damn..good question..i'll let audisnapr chime in b/c its at his place and works on it alot more than i do


----------



## Bobcdn (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: []---[] Project "Track 'Rado" :: Tons of Pics []---[] (marked001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marked001* »_thanks bob..we actually picked up a set of 15x7 kosei k1's... 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

oooo that satin just glows!


----------



## chappalappa (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

im sure someone already asked........but where are you working on the car....looks like you have unlimited space!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## marked001 (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (chappalappa)*

its in the vacant (for now) first floor in the building audisnapr lives in.. yeah, pretty much unlimited space.. we try to keep to our corner and at least clean up and keep everything neat... but certainly, if we didnt have this space, 75% of the stuff we're doing wouldnt be getting done!


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: []---[] Project "Track 'Rado" :: Tons of Pics []---[] (mizunderstoodVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mizunderstoodVW* »_how many man hours have you already invested ...about 

yeah, that's a tough one. the car was brought up to brooklyn at the end of December about 10 weeks ago. I'm guessing we put in an average of 12 hours of work per week. Could be more, but hard to say. So somewhere in the 120-150 hours of work so far?


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: []---[] Project "Track 'Rado" :: Tons of Pics []---[] (audisnapr)*

love the paint process . makes me think as i have to paint mine when i am done and that time is coming up real soon . 
same thoughts as are cars are built for the same reasons . no point in putting a 2k paint job on something that make take a hit . http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mizunderstoodVW (Dec 23, 2002)

*Re: []---[] Project "Track 'Rado" :: Tons of Pics []---[] (herby53-akaherby53)*

as you can see on my harlequin corrado (look in sig) - paint is pretty much the last thng that i have planned on doing


----------



## Aladinsane07 (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: []---[] Project "Track 'Rado" :: Tons of Pics []---[] (mizunderstoodVW)*

Patiently waiting for updates http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

^^ha. damn, we give and give and give and you just want more?
sadly, the last week has been very uneventful. marked001 has been out of town and I've been sick for a week now. I finally, for the first time in a week, just last night went down to check on the paint to make sure it was curing properly. I'm happy to say all looks good.
we do have the weekend of the 24/25th blocked out for putting the engine back in, but because of my "cold" are running a bit behind schedule with all the little tasks that needed to be done before the engine goes in. The block still has to be painted, the steering/suspension frame needs to be de-rusted and painted and the engine mount brackets need to be painted. Hopefully I'll have the energy to get some of that done before this weekend so we can stay on sched.
we did just receive all of the parts needed for our non-abs setup, so we can at least get most of that bolted up this weekend as well.
we'll keep you posted










_Modified by audisnapr at 1:41 PM 3-12-2007_


----------



## swtcorrado (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: (audisnapr)*

bump for a project that we've all dreamed of doing. Kudos for a truly awe inspiring undertaking. You know I'd do it except that, well you know, I don't have any of the following. Time, money, skill, Patience, will, not being lazy, natural ability.





















keep up the good work.


----------



## Aladinsane07 (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: (audisnapr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audisnapr* »_^^ha. damn, we give and give and give and you just want more?
_Modified by audisnapr at 1:41 PM 3-12-2007_


Updates are very addicting. Give us our fix


----------



## 94jedi (Nov 17, 2002)

*Re: (Aladinsane07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aladinsane07* »_Updates are very addicting. Give us our fix









Yea Joseph!!! I need my update fix!!! I'm picking spiders off of me as I type this!!! Withdrawal!!!


----------



## marked001 (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (94jedi)*

that's gross.


----------



## snoopzine (Mar 15, 2007)

excellent work so far guys. cant wait to see the next update. i just joined over here for this project only. keep up the good work and the pics.


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

sup Dan - thanks for posting <---- check you out 1 Posts - woohoo.
I'm still struggling with being sick, but I think I may be up to the task of masking the block tonight and prepping it for paint. I still have a lot of little things to tackle before marked001 comes up on th 24th. As soon as we having some progress I'll be sure to post. Don't want you junkies going through withdrawl or anything


----------



## VWDave88 (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: (marked001)*

very nice project makes me feel like crap when i see the condition of my C here is what it looks like at this time its hard to build a car and daily drive it 
im jelous of your ride already and its not even finished


----------



## Aladinsane07 (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: (audisnapr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audisnapr* »_ Don't want you junkies going through withdrawl or anything









I thank you


----------



## 98a4 (Sep 17, 2003)

Awesome build. 
Dont forget your AZ roots.


----------



## marked001 (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (98a4)*

little update.. audisnapr painted up the block last week with 500 degree hi temp paint....and finally got around to unmasking it....

















i'm going up saturday and we've got big 'plans'.. haha.. but we'll see how much actually gets accomplished


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (marked001)*

very nice, wat kinda high temp paint did u guys use?


----------



## marked001 (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (Darrsh)*

duplicolor


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: []---[] Project "Track 'Rado" :: Tons of Pics []---[] (audisnapr)*

Ayight all you junkies, we have an update for you. Marked001 and I finally got around to making some “obvious” progress. What we thought was gonna take the whole weekend (or at least most of Sat) ended up taking only about half of Saturday, so we were pretty much looking for things to do after we got the engine in. Granted we still have a long ways to go, but its hard to find things to do when we aren’t prepared to do it – supply wise or even mentally.
In preparation for the engine going back in, we had to get the suspension and radiator sub frames all painted up. Here’s a few before pics and then some process pics. Obviously we de-rusted everything first and then primed it with some rust-oleum rust prevention primer followed by some satin black rust-oleum enamel. The end result was a very OEM looking piece - pretty happy with it. Fingers crossed the paint will hold up.









































Since the engine was out and we had total access to the shock towers, we figured it best to go ahead and prepare for the new camber plates (really wish we had done this before painting the bay, but oh well). No real great pics to show, other than the before and after of the towers being cut off.

































A few pics of the suspension sub-frame and steering rack installed along with our new BF Stage II mounts.
























And of course the real reason for the season – re-installing the engine. So much easier going back in than it was coming out – and even coming out was pretty much cake.
































Since we pretty much didn’t know what to do with ourselves after the engine was in, marked001 took it upon himself to tackle the gaggle of wires that had been sitting next to the car for a few months now – meanwhile I was out to dinner with family enjoying some authentic German food in Queens







Thanks marked001 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
































So that’s pretty much where its at as of yesterday. Again, we have a long ways to go, but things are def moving in the right direction. We still have some more parts to paint before we can button up the engine, but after that we’ll move onto all the suspension, exhaust, wiring and eventually get her back on her feet. We’ll keep you posted.


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: []---[] Project "Track 'Rado" :: Tons of Pics []---[] (audisnapr)*

awesome progress, yea u shouldve cut the towers for the plates before u painted!
dupicolor on the subframe also?
this is one of the best saves ever
after Twoody's of course
Cheers


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: []---[] Project "Track 'Rado" :: Tons of Pics []---[] (audisnapr)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: []---[] Project "Track 'Rado" :: Tons of Pics []---[] (Darrsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Darrsh* »_awesome progress, yea u shouldve cut the towers for the plates before u painted!
dupicolor on the subframe also?
this is one of the best saves ever
after Twoody's of course
Cheers

yeah, yeah, we know. to be honest, we really couldn't get a clear answer on how the camber plates were installed until we saw herby's DIY camber plate thread. Once we saw his we ordered up the plates so that we could cut the towers before we installed the engine. We actually hadn't planned on installing camber plates at all until we saw his thread. We considered it, but were kinda being cheap bastards and were gonna pass all together.
no, subframes were painted with rust-oleum enamel.


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: []---[] Project "Track 'Rado" :: Tons of Pics []---[] (audisnapr)*

sure , i take the jump first







, i wanted those plates fro a long time , and seeing as i have been cutting up my car lately , it was the right time. Glad the thread helpped you cause if i could of found one like that years ago , i would of done it then . http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
you wont see your paint with the plates on . http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

i used the rust inhibiting primer and then enamel on my skid plate subframe and light bar on my rally car. Holds up suprisingly well to rocks, stones, gravel, dirt, cement etc...so on a track car you should be golden!
Looks great


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn M.* »_i used the rust inhibiting primer and then enamel on my skid plate subframe and light bar on my rally car. Holds up suprisingly well to rocks, stones, gravel, dirt, cement etc...so on a track car you should be golden!
Looks great

yeah, fingers crossed. the paint was a bit soft when we installed everything because it had only dried for about 12 hours. Def dry enough to handle, but not dry enough to shed off nicks from marked001's wild wrenching


----------



## marked001 (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (audisnapr)*

i do have the butter fingers occasionally


----------



## sixappeal (Sep 5, 2006)

this is coming out amazing, i really just cant wait to see it all finished, it keeps getting better and better....


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (sixappeal)*

i just noticed in this pic, you guys shouldve done the power steering rack while you were at with the subframe


----------



## mizunderstoodVW (Dec 23, 2002)

the car looks brand new


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (Darrsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Darrsh* »_i just noticed in this pic, you guys shouldve done the power steering rack while you were at with the subframe










Darrsh - sorry, but we are newbs. what exactly should we have done? change it, clean it, what?


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (audisnapr)*

Daniel (bdfcorrado) did a really nice job cleaning and powdercoating
im no guru, been here for a long time but stil a noob








pic to describe


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

ah, ok - I was thinking you were talking some trick rack swap or something - that's why I threw out the newb. yeah, we probably could have at least sandblasted it - but I think since we are over the hill (as far as demolition) and are now piecing things back together we overlooked doing anything to make it pretty. Although that knuckle is a bit rusted the rack is all alum and is just a bit dirty so I think we'll be ok. you are right though - it's too bad we didn't clean it since everything else is so new looking.


_Modified by audisnapr at 2:18 PM 3-27-2007_


----------



## snoopzine (Mar 15, 2007)

looks like you guys made some nice progress, its going to be sweet when its done. keep up the good work with plenty more pics and maybe some video when you fire that vr back up into life! (its very nice i like it)


----------



## tqmb5 (Feb 19, 2007)

looks damn good man. did you do anything with building the motor? sorry if i missed this


----------



## GT TDI Golf (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: (tqmb5)*

Great progress!!! This looks awesome for a track car! Can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## marked001 (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (tqmb5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tqmb5* »_looks damn good man. did you do anything with building the motor? sorry if i missed this

engine's stock (for now anyway)... wanted to focus our attention (and $$) on handling and braking at first..


----------



## phatvr6 (Nov 13, 2001)

nice work, interesting project.


----------



## G60Junky (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: (phatvr6)*

OMFG : drooooooooooools : at all the pics.


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (G60Junky)*

i think the PS rack adds character http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Aladinsane07 (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: (NVmyVW)*

Where are you hiding this thing? Stop being progress-hogs


----------



## marked001 (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (Aladinsane07)*

more progress this weekend







waiting on the control arm bushings to get here.. once they get pressed in I'll paint up the control arms...audisnapr is painting up the rest of the suspension pieces this week... then we'll get this thing on the ground and see where the wheels and wide ass tires end up


----------



## marked001 (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (marked001)*

ok...some progress finally! the car is actually sitting on the ground..haha.. for now anyway.
i started by finishing up the camber plate install..(had to wait for the spacers to get here)..








while i did that...audisnapr successfully installed the cleaned and painted control arms with the poly bushings.. this was a pita..we first tried a hammer..and then audisnapr was smart enough to grab a long clamp.. and slowly 'pull' the rear bushing into place.. no pics of this elaborate process ..hha
we threw in the rear beam, spindles, and coilovers while the axles were degreasing...








had a little mishap when installing the passenger's side axle.. seems that there isnt enough space in between the engine mount and oil pan to pass the axle through... and after a little persuasion, the inner cv joint pretty much exploded..haha..so that was like another hour or two trying to figure out how that goes back together (fyi..its a little confusing..haha) ..but we got the axles and spindles and coilvers and all that good stuff back in finally..
































and finally got the big meats on her to see how they fit with the fenders...etc..
































and finally she's on the ground.... needs some height adjustment... but at least nothing fell off or broke
































wheels and tires seem to fit ok... we'll want to space the rears out a bit of course.. one thing that we determined in this little fitment is that we have a vr driver's side fender..and a g60 passenger side :-/ which we got from the same guy at the same time..go figure..haha.. so obviously with the wide tires and vr control arms, the vr fender fits better..with the g60 fender the tire is right on the edge... so if anyone in pa/nj/ny has a spare passenger side vr fender for cheap...hit us up










_Modified by marked001 at 12:41 AM 4-9-2007_


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (marked001)*

are those B&G coilovers?
would like to get ur guys input on them once this thing hits the road, ive been looking into getting these for my VR, and i think there the right choice
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif on the progress


----------



## marked001 (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (Darrsh)*

yeah... b&g coilovers.. we'll see how they work.. we were intrigued by being able to lower the car w/o shortening the travel of the shock.. bouncing the car..seems really stiff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (marked001)*

looks great . told you those bushings where gonna be fun









what size rubber is that again ?

and congrats on getting them mounted . Do you have pics of the top of your struts before you put them in ? you have so much more sticking out of the top of the camber plate then i do . I am not worryed about mine , but would like to see that much on mine ( but differnet struts so it probly wont . 
keep up the good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## marked001 (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (herby53-akaherby53)*

i think they are 225/50 r15... 
not sure if audisnapr has a pic of the struts from when we first got them? there was a good amount sticking out...we got the nut 4 or 5 threads down...but yeah, not really possible to mess it up so gotta just be the different struts :-/


----------



## ghost_rider_x (Jun 25, 2003)

glad i found this thread...keep it up.


----------



## BonnyDub2.0 (Oct 15, 2004)

*Re: (Darrsh)*

sorry, some idiot from my work posted that other comment.


_Modified by BonnyDub2.0 at 8:52 PM 4-8-2007_


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (BonnyDub2.0)*

must be the offset of the rims, i ran 225's on my fronts with G60 fendors , and was fine . I dont remeber what my off set was , but it is some meat to have under there . http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## marked001 (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (herby53-akaherby53)*

yeah..we knew going in that the offset of these wheels was wrong... but too good of a deal to pass up


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (marked001)*

it will be fine in the end . Wider track


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

great thread


----------



## G60Junky (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: (marked001)*

i'm crazy about this project.


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (marked001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marked001* »_i think they are 225/50 r15... 
not sure if audisnapr has a pic of the struts from when we first got them? there was a good amount sticking out...we got the nut 4 or 5 threads down...but yeah, not really possible to mess it up so gotta just be the different struts :-/

nah, just checked - no pics. They'll come off at some point soon I'm sure so we'll try to remember to snap some pics.
I had mentioned to marked001 when we were tightening the top nut on the front strut that we had several threads above the nut unlike what herby had mentioned on his thread. It must just have something to do with the design of the different coilovers.
here's a diagram of how ours looks; from the spring up...
1. spring
2. spring cap/perch
3. steel bushing with small flange on top (came with the coilovers)
4. steel bushing with a opening large enough to receive the bushing below it (came with camber plates)
5. camber plate (and spacer)
6. steel washer
7. top nut


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (audisnapr)*

so you didnt have a nut on top of the perch ? mine had 

spring perch
nut 
bearing sleave ( came with plates ) 
camber plate
washer
top nut . 

i guess it is the lack of perch nut . thanks for the drawing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

hmmm... good question. We did not install it with a perch top-nut. However, the nut that came on the coilover was threaded all the way down (but not tightened) to the top perch. It is possible that we are supposed to have that nut at the top of the perch, but didn't even consider it until you just said so. I'll have to hit up B&G and find out (we bought these used, so really have no clue)
<edit> come to think of it, not sure why we (or you) would need a nut on top of the perch. Once the top nut is tightened down (the very top nut), it will force and clamp all the busings and the top perch to the top of the strut shaft. That top nut will hold everything together if I'm not mistaken.


_Modified by audisnapr at 10:41 AM 4-9-2007_


----------



## 94jedi (Nov 17, 2002)

awesome progress guys!!!


----------



## offroader1006 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: []---[] Project "Track 'Rado" :: Tons of Pics []---[] (audisnapr)*

awesome, just awesome. makes me wish i still had a spot to do work like that.
what wheels were on that thing when you got it?


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: []---[] Project "Track 'Rado" :: Tons of Pics []---[] (offroader1006)*


_Quote, originally posted by *offroader1006* »_awesome, just awesome. makes me wish i still had a spot to do work like that.
what wheels were on that thing when you got it?

Thanks James - good to see you here on Vortex. TSW VX1's if I remember right.


----------



## skene (Dec 25, 2001)

Thats like whoa!
Ready to do my Jetta?


----------



## snoopzine (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: []---[] Project "Track 'Rado" :: Tons of Pics []---[] (audisnapr)*

updates? its been a while! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwcrazydude (Nov 24, 2006)

whats the budget for this project


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

yeah - been a while since we updated. We've been moderately busy working here and there. Most of the work in the past weeks has been all body work, so there really isn't much to show between now and when we got the engine back in and put her back on her feet.
We have another full mod day coming up in a few weeks where we hope to get some wiring done as well as mock up the rad, rad-support, etc. so we should have some pics then.
As far as a budget, we never really sat down and discussed what our max was. We knew we would be piecing this together over a 6+ month period, so we weren't "too" concerned. Now that we are into it and keeping track of what we've bought and what we need, we should come in under 6K (complete running and on the track) which includes the price of the car.


----------



## vwcrazydude (Nov 24, 2006)

*Re: (audisnapr)*

how much power do u estimate


----------



## cata (May 19, 2006)

*Re: (vwcrazydude)*

I think they mentioned earlier in the thread that they are sticking with a stock VR6 for now.
That's about 178HP


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (cata)*

i was digging for this thread today








keep it up and stay motivated. great work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwcrazydude (Nov 24, 2006)

i know they have the 12v vr6, i was just wondering if they wanted to turbo or supercharge it


----------



## marked001 (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (vwcrazydude)*

nah... first things first.. turning and stopping







ohh...and looking good


----------



## vwcrazydude (Nov 24, 2006)

I have got to see this when its done. im not to far from you.


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (vwcrazydude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwcrazydude* »_I have got to see this when its done. im not to far from you. 

come to the RR2H , i am pushing these guys to tow it up.
















this car is a legend in the making . just think of all the pics on a trackday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif makes me smile


----------



## vwcrazydude (Nov 24, 2006)

*Re: (herby53-akaherby53)*

whats RR2H


----------



## anojes (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: (vwcrazydude)*

Road or Ride or Run to Hell








Search or IM Herby


----------



## marked001 (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (anojes)*

deleted.


_Modified by marked001 at 9:01 AM 6-7-2007_


----------



## vwcrazydude (Nov 24, 2006)

more pics more pics


----------



## Screwed G60 (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: (vwcrazydude)*

RR2H...Rado Run to Hell
this project is coming along nicely. makes me want to tear my rado apart and take care of everything. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## romz1 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (marked001)*

What type of track? Touring or drag?


----------



## steezbox (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (romz1)*

weeeeeeeeeeeeelll seeing as they are goin for handling... im sayin DRAG


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (romz1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *romz1* »_What type of track? Touring or drag?

we are all about road racing (touring) - car won't be set up for drags.


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: []---[] Project "Track 'Rado" :: Tons of Pics []---[] (audisnapr)*

we've been a bit stingy lately with photos, so I went down to snap a few shots of what's been done since she got her shoes back and was put on the ground. Like I mentioned above, not a whole lot has been done mechanically since then - just body work and experimenting with paint(s).
Sadly, only 3 pieces have been painted to date: driver's side fender, pass side door and the front bumper (which had a lot of body work done to it). The door and fender are done with the red paint, but we still have to finish up our paint scheme on these pieces with a few other colors (they won't be all red), then a good wet-sand and buff. The bumper, which will be all red, is only in the middle stages of paint in these picks. Because so much body work was done, and so much raw plastic was exposed on the bumper from sanding, the first 4 coats of paint (2 primer, 2 color) were put down just to fill in some of the deeper scratches and raw plastic that soaks up paint pretty fast. I need to go back and do a good 220-400 grit sand of the entire bumper again so that the final two coats of red will be as clean as possible (probably a bit overboard for a track car paint job, but we are as much about the show as we are about go). Besides, no sense in spending all this time repainting the sub-frames, etc if the body will look like ass, right?
So here are a few pic taken just now.
front bumper:
















started fab'n up the second air inlet:
















pass door:
























driver's fender:
























body work:


























_Modified by audisnapr at 6:46 PM 5-12-2007_


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: []---[] Project "Track 'Rado" :: Tons of Pics []---[] (audisnapr)*

ditch the wheels


----------



## marked001 (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: []---[] Project "Track 'Rado" :: Tons of Pics []---[] (Darrsh)*

very supportive...thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
we happen to like the wheels...which is why we scooped em up when the deal came along.


----------



## vwcrazydude (Nov 24, 2006)

*Re: []---[] Project "Track 'Rado" :: Tons of Pics []---[] (marked001)*

i like the wheels. find me a 800 corrado


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: []---[] Project "Track 'Rado" :: Tons of Pics []---[] (vwcrazydude)*

lookin great guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
it takes along time to get bodys done


----------



## fredhogarth (Aug 22, 2005)

a little smoky in there


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (fredhogarth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fredhogarth* »_a little smoky in there

Chino, CA in the house! Parents live right off the 60 and Reseviour. Graduated CalPoly myself.


----------



## jgti (Nov 17, 2001)

*Re: (audisnapr)*

That paint turned out nice and level. Once I finish my engine bay on my Jetta I will be ordering this paint.


----------



## skaterhernandez4 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (jgti)*

nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xplordis_vw (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: (skaterhernandez4)*

Great job!!!! I wish I had the skill and resources to do all of that stuff. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

we made some progress this weekend - although it didn't seem like much at the time, looking back we were able to take care of some things that were a bit of a mystery, ie: exhaust and engine wiring.
On the exhaust, to keep things simple, we went with a 4" Magnaflow "muffler" which is connected directly to the header side of the cat. Basically we hacked off the header side of the cat (portion with the flange and O2 bung) and connected the new muffler with a exhaust clamp. On the other end of the muffler we connected a 2.5" exhaust tip/turn down. The whole assembly fits right up in the tunnel where the cat used to be and is ultra simple and pretty damn clean looking.
Among all the other little things we mocked and put back together (ie: intake, oil cooler, oil filter housing, intake mani, etc) we finally started tackling the engine wiring; remember it was a total mess (see pics on previous pages). We got the main ECU/engine to fuse block loom put in the car and somewhat "mocked-up/routed", but will need to clean it all up at a later date. Right now we are in the process of figuring out which other looms we need to have installed to get the engine to fire back up. We are able to get the starter to crank (wire from starter directly touching battery terminal for now), but are unable to get spark. We've gone through the Bentley, but admittedly don't understand the wire diagrams 100% so we aren't sure what else we are missing.
With the ignition on, we don't seem to be getting any constant power which would fire the plugs and run the fuel pump. We posted in the 12v forum, so if any of you have a second and can tell us which looms are absolutely required to get the engine to fire back up that would be great. Remember, we pulled all unnecessary accessories: ie: AC, secondary pumps, anything to do with smog/emissions.
help needed: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3246873


_Modified by audisnapr at 10:44 AM 5-21-2007_


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (audisnapr)*

sorry , i am not good with vr's , but can read those wire diagrams pretty good.


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (herby53-akaherby53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *herby53-akaherby53* »_sorry , i am not good with vr's , but can read those wire diagrams pretty good. 

ha - you're no help








still looking for some feedback guys...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3246873


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (audisnapr)*


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

nothing big here, but can anyone provide me with a pic of how this damn thing is bolted back up. In all of our documentation, the Bentley and ETKA, I can't seem to find a decent pic of how it bolts back up... thanks.


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

^^^ never mind - figured it out.


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*wiring, consoles, inlets*

hey guys - just wanted to post of a small update to bring this thread back from the dead. we have been working, but as usual, a lot of what we've done seems to be small when it comes to posting big updates. but just to show that something is taking place, here's a few pics, some diagrams and a sketchup model to illustrate what I'm thinking for the brake duct inlets.
most of what has been on our plate is the wiring, re-wiring and new wiring. this includes, but isn't limited to the center console, the gauge cluster, relays and new/additional fuse block, engine wiring, etc.
here's the future layout of the center console with all necessary switches. you can download the PDF if you want a closer look:
http://public.visualrealms.com...e.pdf








a few pics of the work in progress:
















a pic of the guage cluster in progress:








pics of the new relay and fuse block location - the fuse block will be located to the left of the relays:
















our wiring schematic:
http://public.visualrealms.com...r.pdf 








and finally the drawing of the inlets. this illustration doesn't tell the whole story, but it'll all come together at some point. we'll of course keep you posted... some day



















_Modified by audisnapr at 10:01 AM 6-12-2007_


----------



## Screwed G60 (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: wiring, consoles, inlets (audisnapr)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
how are you planning on attaching the brake venting tubing to the rotor/caliper area? Have been thinking about doing the same thing....less sophisticated then your set up though.


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: wiring, consoles, inlets (Screwed G60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Screwed G60* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
how are you planning on attaching the brake venting tubing to the rotor/caliper area? Have been thinking about doing the same thing....less sophisticated then your set up though.









Allen and I have been discussing this actually. Because the calipers on the rado are in the front, we are gonna have to get past the suspension and axle before I can get directly to the rotors. I'll be making some custom alum shields with a 3" alum tube on it so that the flex tubing can go from the inlets directly to the rotors.
that'll have to be a project later down the road in a few months just before we get on the track. so much to do right now. need to get this thing wired up so we can move onto paint and brakes.


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

a few more... "almost there" pics


















































_Modified by audisnapr at 2:28 AM 6-14-2007_


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (audisnapr)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif as usual


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (audisnapr)*

looks great . i have to do mine soon


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (herby53-akaherby53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *herby53-akaherby53* »_looks great . i have to do mine soon









slacker


----------



## VR62NV (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (audisnapr)*

Looks like things are coming along nicely. I have to get back to my G60 project now that my VR6 is sold and shipped. The G60 has been on the back burner for six months or so now. Now that I have a more reliable daily beater I can focus more on the G60.


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (audisnapr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audisnapr* »_
slacker


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (audisnapr)*
















at least my paint it done







wait till you do that part







oh boy does it take up time


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (herby53-akaherby53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *herby53-akaherby53* »_















at least my paint it done







wait till you do that part







oh boy does it take up time









yes, yes, I know. that's why its the last thing to get finished. we can always run with unpainted panels, but we most def can't run without a steering wheel, running engine, brakes or any of those other not so important parts








I've gone one door, one fender and one bumper painted. We are mov'n as fast as we can.
We'll get there







someday.


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (audisnapr)*

If it wasnt for some promises for the car ( even as a roller ) , my paint wouldnt be done either .


----------



## crazyfast50stang (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: (herby53-akaherby53)*

Holy crap. That is straight up sick. You guys are doing a fantastic job! I'm sooooo jealous its unbelievable. Good luck with the rest of it!


----------



## actionVR6 (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: (audisnapr)*

Got any better pics of the Corbeau seat? How do you like the fitment/feel? 
ooh and custom brackets for it I suppose? Hows the height?


_Modified by actionVR6 at 1:26 PM 6-14-2007_


----------



## Retrographic (Aug 11, 2005)

really awesome work so far.
What kind of weight savings are you thinking of/already done?


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (actionVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *actionVR6* »_Got any better pics of the Corbeau seat? How do you like the fitment/feel? 
ooh and custom brackets for it I suppose? Hows the height?

_Modified by actionVR6 at 1:26 PM 6-14-2007_

seat is pretty nice for the price we paid. huge difference in support and weight obviously. its def a budget seat when compared to the real GT seats out there. this is just a track toy for now, so we were trying to be somewhat budget minded.
the bracket is a corbeau bracket for the rado and was def too high. I made some modifications to it, removed the sliders, pulled out the seat cushion of the seat so that puts us a good 2" + lower than we were, but I still think its too high (and we pulled the sunroof bracket







). For now it'll have to do until we can get everything back together and the car on the ground. From there we can look into custom brackets/side mount brackets or a mix of the two.
I've stared at that damn bracket for way too long now. I think the biggest problem isn't the bracket, it's the OE seat support that's welded in the car. I'll figure something out. I want that seat slammed so my helmet isn't sitting right at the high point of the roll bar










_Modified by audisnapr at 5:49 PM 6-14-2007_


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (Retrographic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retrographic* »_really awesome work so far.
What kind of weight savings are you thinking of/already done?

no idea - we are pulling everything we can. only thing we didn't do is remove the undercarriage sealer under the car and in the rear wheel wells.
at some point I'm sure we'll weigh it.


----------



## VR62NV (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (audisnapr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audisnapr* »_the bracket is a corbeau bracket for the rado and was def too high. 

I'm having this issue too. My bracket is modified already and the seat still feels too high. I think I'm gonna get rid of these Sparco seats anyway. I didn't realize how heavy they were until they arrived at my house.


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

we were somewhat warned the bracket was gonna be too high, but I think it had already shipped. my hope was that a "racing seat" bottom cushion wasn't gonna be as thick as a typical factory seat so that would help us out. I was right, but what I didn't count out were the 2" tall pedestals molded into the bottom of the seat.
so for now we'll just be sitting on fiberglass with a thin layer of fabric. There's no cushions in racing.


----------



## BltByKrmn (Apr 14, 2001)

*Re:*

I never come in here anymore, but was pleased by this thread. Nice work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: Re: (BltByKrmn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BltByKrmn* »_I never come in here anymore, but was pleased by this thread. Nice work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

ha - thanks man - I feel like a subject who just impressed his king


----------



## M4RTiN C-TDI (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: (audisnapr)*

Great stuff! That dashboard is real professional!!!
Wanna see more of "C:\Documents and Settings\j.stampfl\My Documents\My Pictures\Corrado"


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: (audisnapr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audisnapr* »_we were somewhat warned the bracket was gonna be too high, but I think it had already shipped. my hope was that a "racing seat" bottom cushion wasn't gonna be as thick as a typical factory seat so that would help us out. I was right, but what I didn't count out were the 2" tall pedestals molded into the bottom of the seat.
so for now we'll just be sitting on fiberglass with a thin layer of fabric. There's no cushions in racing.

you can cut the hell out of those brackets you know?








I this pic you can cut a finger's lenght out of the leg.. and these are the lowered Corbeau type.
















these are cut, but i am sure you could go lower since you have no carpets. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HyDrOPoNiC (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: (xtremevdub)*

Hey dude, been watchin' your build. Things coming together for sure! What's this though? The red "key-like" piece in the far left of your dash. Is it one of them battery cut-off keys or something like that?










_Modified by HyDrOPoNiC at 10:19 PM 6-16-2007_


----------



## twolitregsixty (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (audisnapr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audisnapr* »_
so for now we'll just be sitting on fiberglass with a thin layer of fabric. There's no cushions in racing.

Trust me on this, Put as much cushioning in as possible. I use Ultrashield aluminum seats in my race corrado and had a bad accident last year. The car is built to SCCA TT SM spec, and I had 6 compression fractures in my back because i had just a piece of cloth over the aluminum. For rebuilding my new corrado for race I built my own seat brackets. They are as low as possible, almost too low for me (6ft). So good luck in what your doing, the project looks great, just wanted to give my experience on seats with no padding and very high.
Good Luck, Awesome project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 8vbunny (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: (audisnapr)*

that bolts onto the blocm where the tb is , it actually is the braket that bolts to the manifold as well. bottom part bolts to the head ( the part furthest from ur hand ) and the other to the mani


----------



## ihaveavr6 (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: (8vbunny)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corradomadman (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: (xplordis_vw)*

i like the first pics . . of the NISSAN pulling the corrado. . I have an 06 Xterra that pulls my rado


----------



## marked001 (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (corradomadman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corradomadman* »_i like the first pics . . of the NISSAN pulling the corrado. . I have an 06 Xterra that pulls my rado


















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## marked001 (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (marked001)*

we got a few things done yesterday... 
i had wrapped the header last week, so we got that and the exhaust installed.. figured out our exhaust hanger (just need to buy a bolt for it)
tore out the wiring harness and pulled it apart again to reroute it so that there is now very little in the engine bay.. the oem fuse box and ecu are getting relocated to the passenger side interior.. 
sandblasted and painted the clutch master cylinder.. and installed the brake booster, new master cylinder, anc clutch master cylinder.. 
sandblasted and painted up the rear calipers.. 
think that's about it..exiciting stuff...I know!


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (xtremevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtremevdub* »_
you can cut the hell out of those brackets you know?
I this pic you can cut a finger's lenght out of the leg.. and these are the lowered Corbeau type.
these are cut, but i am sure you could go lower since you have no carpets. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I did actually already cut the brackets down in the back. That gave us about 3/4" or so. I may have been able to go a 1/4" more, but wasn't sure until I did it. The front mounting point is another story; got any suggestions for modifying it?
do you have a full pic of the bracket. I just noticed yours is for jetta, golf, rabbit, etc., not specifically for the corrado. that may have been our first mistake.
thanks for look'n out. We'll see what we can do with the rado bracket.


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (HyDrOPoNiC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HyDrOPoNiC* »_Hey dude, been watchin' your build. Things coming together for sure! What's this though? The red "key-like" piece in the far left of your dash. Is it one of them battery cut-off keys or something like that?









_Modified by HyDrOPoNiC at 10:19 PM 6-16-2007_

yup, exactly what it is. single key that cuts all the power to the entire car. many clubs and racing groups require them so a corner worker can quickly reach in and turn off all power if you are in an accident. we did it so the damn rado doesn't drain the battery


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (twolitregsixty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twolitregsixty* »_
Trust me on this, Put as much cushioning in as possible. I use Ultrashield aluminum seats in my race corrado and had a bad accident last year. The car is built to SCCA TT SM spec, and I had 6 compression fractures in my back because i had just a piece of cloth over the aluminum. For rebuilding my new corrado for race I built my own seat brackets. They are as low as possible, almost too low for me (6ft). So good luck in what your doing, the project looks great, just wanted to give my experience on seats with no padding and very high.
Good Luck, Awesome project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

hmm.. ok - I'll take your word on it. I've experienced the compression fractors before - L1,2, & 4 or something like that. Def don't want to go down that road again.
We'll keep cutt'n away at the brackets or just have some made... we'll keep everyone posted with our solution. thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EzekielGTi (Oct 3, 2004)

Bump!


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (EzekielGTi)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
we're work'n on it - trying to source a bunch of parts at the moment. been working hard on extending, combining, and cleaning up the main engine wire lume as well as completely wiring up all the switches, gauges, relays, etc. I can snap some pics tonight of the mayhem.
right now we are brainstorming on where to locate our mechanical oil and water temp gauges. I think we have the water figured out, but the oil might be a problem.
stay tuned.


_Modified by audisnapr at 9:07 AM 6-21-2007_


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*wiring*

a few pics of where things are now. getting very close to putting the dash back in the car again for final elec inspection


----------



## Quikg60dub (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: wiring (audisnapr)*

you guys are crazy i love this thread keep it coming, good luck with the inspection http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: wiring (audisnapr)*

She cleans up nice!


----------



## marked001 (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: wiring (audisnapr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audisnapr* »_... for final elec inspection










I.E. - will it f**king start!


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: wiring (marked001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marked001* »_
I.E. - will it f**king start!









those with little or no faith = pit crew
those with absolute faith = drivers


----------



## marked001 (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: wiring (audisnapr)*

you wish.


----------



## 03redgti (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: wiring (marked001)*

bump* for updates??


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: []---[] Project "Track 'Rado" :: Tons of Pics []---[] (audisnapr)*

Great project cant wait to see it running around


----------



## marked001 (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: []---[] Project "Track 'Rado" :: Tons of Pics []---[] (vaporado)*

me too


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

sorry guys, no big updates to report. we've been working on wiring pretty much 4 nights a week. we are very close to wrapping up the dash and installing it. I think there are about 4 more connections to make.
We are gonna make a big push to get the dash in, tighten up the exhaust/intake, wire up the engine harnesses and see if she'll fire.
In the meantime, here's a few more pics from last night.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

wow
fantastic job wiring


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: (audisnapr)*

i dont know if it's been complemented yet but http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for the s2000 start button.


----------



## vwcrazydude (Nov 24, 2006)

update on when u guys think it will be done?


----------



## R411Y3 (May 5, 2006)

love this thread!
how big is that garage! I have to work on the street as my 8'x12' garage is full of parts!


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

your attention to detail is absolutely amazing
GREAT build up and i hope your enjoy it as much as it looks like you will


----------



## marked001 (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (vwcrazydude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwcrazydude* »_update on when u guys think it will be done?

we're shooting for the end of the summer...although, that might not include paint http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

unfortunately, no good news from this weekend. the exhaust is all buttoned up, the dash is in and is wired up to the best of our knowledge. Sadly she won't fire. If you have a second, take a look at our thread in the 12V forum. Any help would be much appreciated:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3316406
we did crack open the ECU yesterday and this is what we found:








any idea what this chip does?


----------



## marked001 (Mar 19, 2002)

..it says passat glx euro throttlebody..


----------



## the_friendly_nihilist (Feb 26, 1999)

*Re: (marked001)*

i don't have my schematic sheet in front of me from my car but from what i can recall in order to fire up the motronic units you will need to use both the ecu relay and the fuel pump relay. meaning, both relays will need to get a direct 12v+ charge...mine are from a fused IGN single pole switch which also fires up my entire fuse/relay panel. if you look at the bentley schematics you will notice that the ecu fires the fuel relay once its turned on by the ecu relay...the fuel pump relay must be fired by the motronic ecu. its silly, but thats motronic for you.
hope it helps


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

thanks for the reply.
we did not realize they were "required", but that unfortunately isn't our problem, I don't think. We have the relays in place on the OE fuse block (we've even swapped them to make sure they weren't bad) and the fuel pump relay is the relay controlling the fp at the moment (not the one you see on our new relay panel). Our goal was to get it fired up, then we'd start pulling out the OE system one by one and replace it with our system.
the other thing we tired to do was hook the OE ignition switch back up, turned the key to the accessory on-position, then use our push-button start to crank it over. Our hope was that we could determine that we were missing some important wire connection from the OE ignition switch to the OE fuse panel. We did find that we need the black wire from the ignition switch to have 12v switched power. And even though that did help, still no spark when cranking.



_Modified by audisnapr at 12:25 PM 7-2-2007_


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

maybe all that weird chatter and sparking of the plugs is coming from the OE ignition switch/harness/lume we plugged in - perhaps all the f'd up connections, corrosion and what not are causing havoc.
I'm pretty sure that the only wire we need out of that harness is the black one, maybe the black/yellow as well. We could pull that harness out and use two small connectors to plug directly into the pins in the OE fuse block; this would bypass the ignition harness and switch all together. If those two wires simply need switched constant power, we could hook them up to the 6th (extra on our new relay panel) relay to provide power. That relay would be switched on with our dedicated toggle "ignition switch" (on the center console). In turn this would allow us to keep the main batt-key on all day while at the track keeping constant power to the ECU and other necessary functions of both fuse blocks. The toggle ignition switch would simply power up the two black wires, which would power up the ECU and fuel pump relays. Once we turn the switch off, it will kill the pump and ECU relay - same as turning the OE key off.
Any input would be much appreciated.



_Modified by audisnapr at 2:01 PM 7-2-2007_


----------



## tur bow (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: (audisnapr)*

Joe,
That chip is made by Advanced Motorsport Soluitions (aka AMS) You should hit them up if you have questions about their program.
Advanced Motorsport Solutions 
1035 East Bedmar Street
Carson, CA 90746 
Tel: 310 763-8000
Fax: 310 763-8400 
Hours: 
Tues-Fri 8:00am-5:00pm
Sat 9:30am-4:00pm


----------



## tur bow (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: (tur bow)*

http://www.advancedmotorsport.com


----------



## L8 APEKS (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: []---[] Project "Track 'Rado" :: Tons of Pics []---[] (VR62NV)*

Fantastic progress!!! This is what I've ALWAYS wanted to do to a Corrado, but never had the guts/time/patience/money/knowledge/etc!








My last G60 got down to 2,425 lbs and it was a maniac on the track...with stock tires, it was turning close to the same lap times as ITB-prepped MkI Roccos and MkII GTIs on slicks (within 4 secs)!
And that car was nowhere near as stripped as this...I can't wait to see the finished product on the track! And see what it weighs!








Just the stock VR will be LOADS of fun in this car...it's going to feel like about ~250hp in a non-gutted VR! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the_friendly_nihilist (Feb 26, 1999)

*Re:*


_Quote, originally posted by *audisnapr* »_maybe all that weird chatter and sparking of the plugs is coming from the OE ignition switch/harness/lume we plugged in - perhaps all the f'd up connections, corrosion and what not are causing havoc.
I'm pretty sure that the only wire we need out of that harness is the black one, maybe the black/yellow as well. We could pull that harness out and use two small connectors to plug directly into the pins in the OE fuse block; this would bypass the ignition harness and switch all together. If those two wires simply need switched constant power, we could hook them up to the 6th (extra on our new relay panel) relay to provide power. That relay would be switched on with our dedicated toggle "ignition switch" (on the center console). In turn this would allow us to keep the main batt-key on all day while at the track keeping constant power to the ECU and other necessary functions of both fuse blocks. The toggle ignition switch would simply power up the two black wires, which would power up the ECU and fuel pump relays. Once we turn the switch off, it will kill the pump and ECU relay - same as turning the OE key off.
Any input would be much appreciated.

okie, lets start from scratch on this. if you have the OE relay/fuse panel still in place and all you need at the moment is to fire this pig up all you have to do is provide a 12v+ to that panel and plug in the OE relays. thats means, as much as it sucks after the time you put into making your own panel, is that you have to disregard it ATM. once you know for sure that all systems function in the OE mode start running jumpers to your new panel and label accordingly.
i wish i could go look at my car to see what is connected to what but i am nowhere near it till next week (and i'd hate to tell you anything from memory as i've killed one too many brain cells in my life).
i know this is a worthless post for you but believe me i know your pain as i had to deal with this as well. it is just a matter of patience and lots of









_Quote, originally posted by *L8 APEKS* »_My last G60 got down to 2,425 lbs and it was a maniac on the track...with stock tires, it was turning close to the same lap times as ITB-prepped MkI Roccos and MkII GTIs on slicks (within 4 secs)! 

im probably nowhere near as good a driver as yall but *4 secs* is quite a large gap between cars per lap in a sport that determines a winner to the .01 sec. its like two guys standing around measuring their manhood and one saying that 4" is not that much of a difference. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## L8 APEKS (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: Re: (the_friendly_nihilist)*

Ok, I'll put it in perspective...the '86 911, the Boxster S, and the Audi S4 were all between 5 and 8 secs slower than me per lap. Making the ITB cars about 9 to 12 secs faster than them.















4 secs really isn't that much on a 2.2 mile lap, esp when you're talking a daily driver vs. a pure dedicated race car on slicks.
_Modified by L8 APEKS at 8:49 PM 7-2-2007_


_Modified by L8 APEKS at 8:51 PM 7-2-2007_


----------



## vwcrazydude (Nov 24, 2006)

started yet?


----------



## dirty_vr (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: wiring (Quikg60dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quikg60dub* »_you guys are crazy i love this thread keep it coming, good luck with the inspection http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2
so bionic its crippling


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

we have an update...
... I'll let marked001 tell you all about it


----------



## marked001 (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (audisnapr)*

yes....and update...its ALIVE!!!








we somehow fried the ecu last time.. double checked all the wiring.. picked up another ecu from a yard.. and plugged her in.. it was good news when the vag com connected...and then she fired right up.. rough and loud..but running








also got our new wilwoods, pads, lines and rotors on up front.. pressed in the bearings on our new rear rotors (via a dumpster and a jack), got the stock calipers and new pads on there.. .lines all reinstalled after some creative bending to get them into the non abs master cylinder...
what else.. rad in and cooling system plumbed up... power steering system plumbed.. mocal oil cooler mocked up on the rad support.. think that might be about it...productive weekend.
audinsapr has a vid of the car running....once he's settled in his new place hopefully he can post it up.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (marked001)*

congrats guys . thats the best feeling to hear it run . http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif hopeing to be there soon with mine


----------



## marked001 (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (herby53-akaherby53)*

yeah you'd better be!


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: (marked001)*

awesome. good to hear.


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

you have no idea how good it was to hear








I was tormenting myself thinking I really screwed up the new and old wiring.


----------



## the_friendly_nihilist (Feb 26, 1999)

*Re: (audisnapr)*

good to hear








is it running independent of the factory wiring? or did yall just power up the OE fuse/relay box?
also, before yall paint the inside of the car and such (and since this car is not subject to any sanctioning body rules) you may want to take the time and seam weld some of the panels such as the a and b pillars, the joints at the floor boards and the rear shock towers.


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

We did a hybrid of wiring. The car runs off the OE fuse panel/box/ECU, but we have a toggle switch that is connected to the fuse block through a separate relay that powers up the black and black/yellow wires from the ignition. Once that toggle is on, the engine is ready to be fired. The starter is activated independently of the OE system via a starter button from an S2000 and a relay.
are you volunteering your welding services


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

the way we roll in Brooklyn...








<<edit>> actually, this was all marked001's doing, so I guess it's how they roll in south philly.


_Modified by audisnapr at 9:36 AM 7-17-2007_


----------



## tur bow (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: (audisnapr)*

Sweet!!!


----------



## marked001 (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (tur bow)*

come on..where are the brake pics?? and the vid of the engine running


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (marked001)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good thinking


----------



## marked001 (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (herby53-akaherby53)*

he has them too... i know b/c i took them!
although, the engine is apparently running a gillion times smoother now







audisnapr got the vac lines squared away..and plugged up our extra holes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dmband0041 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (marked001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marked001* »_..and plugged up our extra holes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

that's what she(s) said!
nice build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif can't wait to see her all done.


----------



## jmaddocks (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (dmband0041)*

Just got done reading through this entire thread. Impressive project, to say the least. Nice work!


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (marked001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marked001* »_he has them too... i know b/c i took them!
although, the engine is apparently running a gillion times smoother now







audisnapr got the vac lines squared away..and plugged up our extra holes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

which is why I didn't post the old vids - I was a bit embarrassed by the high pitch squealing sound one of the pumps was making cause it was dry. here a few new updated pics and one vid to follow shortly.


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

the vid...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sc4xfcMgS7s


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (jmaddocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jmaddocks* »_Just got done reading through this entire thread. Impressive project, to say the least. Nice work!









damn, you are the one that deserves the







for reading through the entire thread








we've had plenty of







over the last 9 months


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (audisnapr)*

sounds good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
wish i had a vid to post


----------



## Chud19 (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: (herby53-akaherby53)*

sounds great. nice deep sound.


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (herby53-akaherby53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *herby53-akaherby53* »_sounds good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
wish i had a vid to post









at least you can take nice photos of your car... not to mention they can be taken somewhere other than a garage. we can only do short videos of the car going vroom, vroom


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: (audisnapr)*

What brand of wheel studs did you use? Make sure it's H&R or other top race brands....the pep boys/showcar stuff will fail on the track!


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (audisnapr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audisnapr* »_
we can only do short videos of the car going vroom, vroom























but the only sound mine makes is me in it making the sounds .


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (tyrolkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrolkid* »_What brand of wheel studs did you use? Make sure it's H&R or other top race brands....the pep boys/showcar stuff will fail on the track!

update your website and stop trying to scare ppl


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (tyrolkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrolkid* »_What brand of wheel studs did you use? Make sure it's H&R or other top race brands....the pep boys/showcar stuff will fail on the track!
I'm sure that they used something "proper" as this seems like a pretty thorough project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quattro Krant* »_I'm sure that they used something "proper" as this seems like a pretty thorough project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

if we can fool at least one person, then we've done our job


----------



## marked001 (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (audisnapr)*

....are you scared to tell them?


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

walmart had the best deal - beat out autozone by 3.99. I couldn't resist... I had to get them. What sucked was that it was a 4 lug set so I had to crack another set open and pocket 5 studs/nuts. Hope they didn't get that **** on camera cause I paid with a credit card.
<edit> that's one extra stud/nut for those who are counting



_Modified by audisnapr at 9:14 AM 7-20-2007_


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (audisnapr)*

you are mean


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (herby53-akaherby53)*

you guys only got me by a few days ( 3 days )


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (herby53-akaherby53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *herby53-akaherby53* »_you guys only got me by a few days ( 3 days )










awesome - so where are the vids?


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (audisnapr)*

you found them , this is your build thread


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

we are rounding the corner for the home stretch guys. while there are a ton of little items to button up and a few big ones, mechanically she is in pretty good shape. this last weekend we were able to get the brake (non abs) and clutch systems all filled up and bleed and are awaiting two little c-clips to lock in the shifter cables to the bracket on top of the tranny.
from there we need to paint up the rad support so we can button up the front end and get the bumper and new bumper brackets fab'd up.
after that it will come down to all the little detail work, misc. fabrication for this and that and then ultimately paint. We are a bit skeptical about paint for this year, but will make an effort to get it done before her track depute.
as always we'll try our best to keep you guys posted.


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (audisnapr)*

that is great to hear.
also great to meet up on sunday . guess you will win the race to the track







good for you


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (herby53-akaherby53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *herby53-akaherby53* »_that is great to hear.
also great to meet up on sunday . guess you will win the race to the track







good for you









ah, come on now... you can do it. your car is almost there... actually, way closer than ours. we gotta meet up this year on the track so I can show you how it's done








and since I haven't whored out the audi much - here's a pic head'n down to WF13 on sunday


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (audisnapr)*

sure thing , just gotta let me pass you at least once








at least you guys have rims and tires


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

oh I'm sure there won't be any "letting" involved. I have a sneaky suspicion you are maintaining a modest profile cause you know you are gonna walk all over our stock VR.
yeah, we are pretty excited about our 12lbs wheels. can't wait to get them all painted up to match the paint scheme and have some fun.


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (audisnapr)*

you guys have way more open track time then me


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*a'lil update*

finally got around to doing a task that we had been putting off for sometime now. mostly because we weren't sure what the best approach was. I had originally thought that using an industrial strength bonding agent (glue) would be the solution to affixing the OE sunroof panel to the sunroof opening. In the end I listened to reason (marked001) and we decided that making our own panel with a large enough lip to seal and pop-rivet to the opening would be the best solution.
for those of you who were wondering, welding in a panel was not an option for us. we don't weld and aren't able to get the car out of the shop just yet so we needed an alternative solution soon. We are already making plans to paint the car in the next months and need to get the body work done asap.


































_Modified by audisnapr at 8:49 AM 7-30-2007_


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: a'lil update (audisnapr)*

What you may lack in welding skills you sure make up for in fiber glassing skills. This solution also probably ended up shaving a pound or so.


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

appreciated - we really need to learn how to weld though. Lots of little projects we could have welded but had to come up with alternative solutions. Someday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (audisnapr)*

uhmmmm , ticky figures.... 
looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Screwed G60 (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: (herby53-akaherby53)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif great idea...I am really liking how this project is coming along....makes me want to take the plunge and buy a daily and get crazy on the AutoX Rado








Here is a pic from Sunday to get you kids moving








and a couple seconds earlier and they would have got the 3 wheel madness
















Can't wait to see some in car videos on the track!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (Screwed G60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Screwed G60* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif great idea...I am really liking how this project is coming along....makes me want to take the plunge and buy a daily and get crazy on the AutoX Rado








Here is a pic from Sunday to get you kids moving
Can't wait to see some in car videos on the track!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

very nice - def. gives us something to look forward to. We are pushing hard to get her on her feet in the next month or so - hopefully giving us enough time to get on the track at least once or twice this season.


----------



## marked001 (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (audisnapr)*

here's a couple track day vids (yes, the beaverun vid makes me look like an assclown







) audisnapr in the black avant.. me in the silver sedan.. 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=ucJF8nbTSnc
http://youtube.com/watch?v=hL7DHoj3y2c


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*milestone*

a little update for you guys. we’ve been busy “secretly” working away trying to get her on her feet and back on the streets. this weekend we finally did just that. we put together a list of items to tackle this weekend all in the efforts to take a few laps around the block by Sunday. You know, unimportant things like: torque axle bolts, set up intake, add oil, secure battery, install seat, install pass door and fenders, among other things.
Ultimately, we accomplished most everything that “needed” to be done by late Saturday afternoon and were able to take our first drive. To be honest, we might have been a tad premature on our spin around the block - turned out to have a major oil leak out the top of oil filter housing and some minor coolant issues (I'll be posting a new thread about that), not to mention our alignment is so f'd up that she's a bit squirrelly.
In the end, we made some major progress on both days and really got to enjoy all the hard work we've put in over the last several months; now its time to button up all the little crap and paint her up.
Anyway, here's a few pics and some vids for your viewing pleasure.

















































http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ld5q7x8Gm2Q
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57qmvU-xdgo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QLoo4zWCpZw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onmay9naBtw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqHtVpcrMSE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKDB5OwDVQo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=caEVBrEjf5E


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: milestone (audisnapr)*

Damn nice work!


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: milestone (tyrolkid)*

thanks mike - we were just talking about you this weekend. can you give our baby a full alignment/ corner balance when we get ready?


_Modified by audisnapr at 10:52 AM 8-13-2007_


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: milestone (audisnapr)*

wow , that is great news and i love to hear it . looking great guys . those tires look so fat under there .








( i drove my car into my garage yesterday







only at idle














) 
keep it up and get some seat time in it . plus your camber was pulled all in , scary in a straight line















well keep the momentuim moving and let me know if i can do anything for ya


----------



## vdubjb (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: milestone (audisnapr)*

Drag race it, so that it doesnt have to get banged up.


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: milestone (vdubjb)*

marked001 already banged it up trying to get back in the garage. thankfully it was a panel that we hadn't already painted. he'll tell you it was my fault since I was guiding him in, but I say his eyes weren't on me the entire time cause he was trying to look in the mirrors to guide himself...
not a bad idea though. once we get her all painted up we aren't gonna want to trash her on the track.


----------



## marked001 (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: milestone (audisnapr)*

whatever


----------



## vwcrazydude (Nov 24, 2006)

you guys are amazing. because of you im picking up my corrado the 27th!


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (vwcrazydude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwcrazydude* »_you guys are amazing. because of you im picking up my corrado the 27th!

oh sh^t - well don't come running to us when you blow all your budget and are half way done








is this gonna be a dedicated track car, DD or both?


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (audisnapr)*








pay to play


----------



## vwcrazydude (Nov 24, 2006)

ive never tracked and i drag raced once. i just want a rado to build. when im out of college maybe ill make the rado into something specific. ill wait and c


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

we made some progress last night on the bumper - got the brackets semi-fab'd up so at least the bumper is secure. we still have to cut the openings in the brackets for the brake ducts and intake, but that part will drop down on the priority list for now. we have a new date/goal for the car to be track ready so we have to prioritize all the little projects with all the big ones.
a few pages back I posted this image showing how we intended to mount up the bumper and inlets - you can see what we have in mind for the inlets since the work done last night doesn't include them.









since we are not using the rebar, here's the reinforcing plate on the back of the bumper @ the inlets - we have one of these at each side. Each plate is secured with 6 fasteners - only 2 are shown during the mock-up








these pics show the large steel plates that are mounted to OE location the rebar used to mount up to. they look massive, but eventually they'll have large 3.5" holes cut in them to allow for the inlets (see illustration above)
















the bolt that sticks out is in a slotted hole so the bumper's height can be vertically adjusted








we'll be using a wing-nut and lock washer to hold the bumper in place - we may drill the bolt and add a pin for extra security
















the inlet in place, but not mounted or plumbed
















a few overall pics
























and a few extras...
















for those of you who are wondering why we are going through all the trouble to make these new brackets and mount it this way; there are a couple reasons...
1. we wanted to install the intels and the rebar proved to be a PITA to work with.
2. we needed a quick and easy way to remove the bumper to get the car up on the trailer. as some of you know, the bumper is always the first thing to hit and get trashed as you drive up or wench up onto a trailer. this way we can pull the bumper quickly, put the car on the trailer and quickly put the bumper back on.
3. our rebar was junk and even though we added some steel plates, we probably still cut a little weight in the exchange.



_Modified by audisnapr at 1:10 PM 8-16-2007_


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: (audisnapr)*

Oh man, it's looking good.


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (audisnapr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audisnapr* »_










ok, i dont want to see anymore pics like this ....







your just gonna make me gut my car






















no more ... please ......














like a fat kid eating with his fingures.... just cant stop looking .......









great work guys , keep it up.


----------



## marked001 (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (herby53-akaherby53)*

arent you supposed to be on a 'break' or something?


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

wait until we pull the trigger on one of these - then you'll really piss yourself


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (marked001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marked001* »_arent you supposed to be on a 'break' or something?























i know ... maybe i should change my settings so i dont get emails from here .


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: (herby53-akaherby53)*

Superb work guys! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I love this project and it just keeps getting better








Mikki x


----------



## DAROWDYAUDI (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: (MikkiJayne)*

sick build,
hope you spay the interior like the bay http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (DAROWDYAUDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DAROWDYAUDI* »_sick build,
hope you spay the interior like the bay http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yeah - it's pretty bad (and kills me to look at it), but unfortunately it's last on our priority list


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

a couple more interior pics for you guys - excuse the mess. we are trying to get everything buttoned up and secured. we decided on a new location for the ECU, which worked out pretty well. finally got around to securing the new relay panel which previously had been hanging around. last major task with regards to wiring is finding a new location for the OE fuse block (AKA fire-block). We had originally thought it would be mounted on the flat face of the relay panel, but it's so damn ugly we just can't bring ourselves to do it.
A couple things we need to take into account...
1. it needs to be easily accessible for a few reasons - obviously to change out the fuses/relays, but more importantly if that thing should catch on fire I want to be able to access it (hit it with the fire extinguisher) right away.
2. it needs to be in a relatively temperature cool area. I can't mount it on the fire wall or the exhaust tunnel for the obvious reason both areas will get pretty hot during a full day on the track.
We had considered mounting it up under the dash, but again, it'll at least be hard to hit with the extinguisher should it go up in smoke.
Anyone ever relocate their OE fuse block?



















_Modified by audisnapr at 9:59 AM 8-16-2007_


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*CAI*

made some more progress on the bumper/inlet setup. I posted this on the 12v forum because I need to get some feedback on how my routing of the intake hose will hurt performance:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3401070
and the pics:


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

oh yeah... forgot to mention. this weekend we picked up a lot of 7 factory rado wheels, 4 of which are wrapped with the older Azenis Falkens. 2 have some junk rubber on them, and the 7th is unwrapped. we paid $125
we'll be using these tires as our street test tires as well as on tracks that don't allow R compounds for intermediate/advance drivers... and also on wet days.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (audisnapr)*

wow, this gets better and better as it goes!!!
awesome project!!!


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

thanks Mike, we appreciate all the support. Its good to hear we seem to be doing things the right way - otherwise we'd hear a bunch of bitching







As you and many other knows, this is hard work and positive feedback helps make it worth our while.
I'm trying to get better at documenting our work, so we'll be posting more and more pics. Don't mind us - we'll just keeping bumping up the thread every few days.
We have an "official" goal now - we are shooting to be on Lime Rock Oct. 27th with EMRA, so we've once again ramped up our schedule and are working as much as possible.
a few pics of the new 2nd string wheels
























and of course the part we all love to hate, more body work.



















_Modified by audisnapr at 9:30 AM 8-21-2007_


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: (audisnapr)*

Looks like some awesome camber on those front wheels. Keep up the good work.


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (corrado-correr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado-correr* »_Looks like some awesome camber on those front wheels. Keep up the good work.

yeah - it was more than a bit squirrelly - I think we'll be shooting for -1.5* to start and go from there.


----------



## Cotton McKnight (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: (audisnapr)*

After reading through this a few times, I have to say this is just great!! It is sooo nice to see you guys putting in all the necessary time to make this car what you want http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It makes me truly regret selling my old Rado







Keep up the great work!!!


_Modified by Cotton McKnight at 6:49 PM 8-21-2007_


----------



## EnIgMa '06 (May 13, 2004)

*Re: (Cotton McKnight)*

Sorry, I'm going to go back and read through the thread BUT:
Why are you keeping the knee bar? After stripping everything out, that seems like unneeded weight.
Didn't this car have a VSR or a Schrick manifold originally?
Just constructive criticism/a question.
Edit:
No sorry, the rare part I was thinking of were the Genie headers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (EnIgMa '06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cotton McKnight* »_After reading through this a few times, I have to say this is just great!! It is sooo nice to see you guys putting in all the necessary time to make this car what you want http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It makes me truly regret selling my old Rado







Keep up the great work!!!


_Quote, originally posted by *EnIgMa ’06* »_Sorry, I'm going to go back and read through the thread BUT:
Why are you keeping the knee bar? After stripping everything out, that seems like unneeded weight.
Didn't this car have a VSR or a Schrick manifold originally?
Just constructive criticism/a question.
Edit:
No sorry, the rare part I was thinking of were the Genie headers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks guys.
EnIgMa - its a fare question, no worries. we were very close to taking it out - we had read that it served no structural purpose (I still have a hard time believing it has not structural benefits at all) and was only installed on the US spec cars for safety.
But then we got a little creative and started mounting sh*t to it and it sorta just stayed. I kinda like it. Think it adds to the aestheitc of our mint interior/floor pans








For now it'll stay I guess. If we keep losing firt place by one tenth of a second, maybe we'll drop out the knee bar











_Modified by audisnapr at 3:39 PM 8-22-2007_


----------



## mavric (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (audisnapr)*

again, thanks for all the help, and this thread is awesome!


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (mavric)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric* »_again, thanks for all the help, and this thread is awesome!

no worries - good luck with the project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
getting ready for another day of work on the rado tomorrow. we have a few items on tap, but have a huge list which eventually all has to get done.
for tomorrow we are looking at:
1. roll-bar mock up (it has been stripped and ready for paint, but figure it best to do the mock up now before paint so we don't scratch the hell out of it). while we are there we'll try and mock up the harness and the two mounting points for the lap belts.
2. we picked up some aluminum tanks to replace the PS and coolant tanks. Those need to get plumbed up and mounted with new brackets. We'll be hacking off the OE coolant bottle bracket, shave that area, then repainting.
3. while we are in that area, we'll have to remove our front coils and camber plates so we can paint the area under the plates since that never got done once they were installed.
4. if we have time, we'll make an attempt to trim down the rear fender lip and roll it. we need some room for those meaty-arse fatties we call tires.
we'll be sure and post pics next week.


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Rado Work Day :: Aug 25th*

a few progress photos from this weekend. we were def. able to tackle all that I mentioned above, and more. Only thing we didn't get completely resolved were the new aluminum tanks. We didn't have the correct fittings so we need to order those up before final install.
we are making very respectable progress towards are goal of Oct. 26th for our first track event with the rado. We still have a lot of little lose ends to tie up and a good amount of body work, but hopefully that'll all get taken care of in the weeks to come.
a few pics of the roll bar "mocked-up". We got the bar installed and made some backer plates for the 4 mounting points. We were a bit surprised how low the harness loop was relative to the harness openings in the seat - it may pose a problem.
























coolant bracket hacked off - in the process of repainting the towers and locating the tanks. the two new holes in the tower are for the new coolant tank.
















a little vacuuming and wire routing and she's starting to clean up.
















more or less as she sits now - sucks - we had her all back together only to tear her apart again.


----------



## sidekick_tonto (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: Rado Work Day :: Aug 25th (audisnapr)*

found this thread through the amateur racing forum. Very nice work indeed!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








EDIT: one q, maybe I missed it, but are you building this car for a particular division ie SCCA/NASA spec., or is it just a track car for fun?


_Modified by sidekick_tonto at 8:14 PM 9-5-2007_


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: Rado Work Day :: Aug 25th (sidekick_tonto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sidekick_tonto* »_found this thread through the amateur racing forum. Very nice work indeed!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








EDIT: one q, maybe I missed it, but are you building this car for a particular division ie SCCA/NASA spec., or is it just a track car for fun?

_Modified by sidekick_tonto at 8:14 PM 9-5-2007_

the original intent was to be a "track car for fun". Neither of us have our racing licenses and have only competed in TT's so this was a way for us to stop beating on our daily driver's.
We didn't really follow any "rules/regulations" with regards to what we can and can't do to the car for any particular class, so we might have a tough time going backwards (ie: shock towers/camber plates) if we decide to step up in the future.
we did try our best to meet most all SCCA safety requirements with regards to belts/backer plates, roll bar, battery switch, etc. So we at least "kinda" know some of that was done right.
We'll see what happens. If we find that we can be somewhat competitive we may look into it a few years down the road. We both def. want to get our racing licences at least, and I'm sure once we do, we'll want to rub some fenders.


----------



## Quikg60dub (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Rado Work Day :: Aug 25th (audisnapr)*

NEED MORE PROGRESS PICS, I love this thread


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*more progress...*

we’ve been working, just haven’t been taking too many photos – sorry. last we spent a lot of time on the computer sourcing parts in order to button up a few items as well as work on our design for a custom seat bracket we are having cut. we posted in the racing forum to get some feedback from the guys in the “know” and now we are waiting on the finished design to be cut and shipped – should have it sometime next week. here’s the thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3417448
mock-up:








early connection designs:








refined, but not complete bracket design:








finished bracket design:








finally got around to painting up the roll bar - sorry, don't have any finished pics, but here's the primered look. we went with matte black.
















just last night we did the final install on the PS & coolant res tanks and plumbed them up. Still not sure on the routing of the coolant return line, but I like it more than the line just shooting across that open space where the battery used to be.


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

still plugg'n away. spent all of sat. focused on the driver's area. got the painted roll bar in, mocked up the new seat brackets. installed the 3 lower harness connections (2 pelvis belts and one sub).


























































_Modified by audisnapr at 4:44 PM 9-10-2007_


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (audisnapr)*








i wont be able to drive it .







i am to short









looking good guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (herby53-akaherby53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *herby53-akaherby53* »_







i wont be able to drive it .







i am to short









looking good guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

marked001 said his grandma can make us a thinner cushion - maybe she can make you a booster cushion


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (audisnapr)*

sure







better then a racer buddy telling me to put a helmet behind my back so i could reach the pedals


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

been working almost everyday the last couple of weeks trying to cross little tasks off our list; seems like a never ending project. If it's not a little leak here or there it some wiring that needs to be tidied up. Unfortunately all these little task just aren't photograph worthy. We did get the shift light installed, so here's a little vid.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHteTl5_4KY


----------



## sclay (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: (audisnapr)*

I've been watching/reading this thread for a while now and have always wondered. Where the heck are you doing this work? Looks like a parking garage all to yourself or something. I have never been to NYC, and just never really thought there would be this much space to work on a car there..
BTW, awesome buildup! Are those wooden seat brackets SCCA approved?








Steve


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (sclay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sclay* »_I've been watching/reading this thread for a while now and have always wondered. Where the heck are you doing this work? Looks like a parking garage all to yourself or something. I have never been to NYC, and just never really thought there would be this much space to work on a car there..
BTW, awesome buildup! Are those wooden seat brackets SCCA approved?








Steve

not yet - they need to be stained and cleared before tech inspection - we are running behind sched








yeah, we really lucked out with the space. I used to live in this building up on the 3rd floor and before we had use of the space for the corrado, I used to do any and all work on my audi out on the sidewalk or up under the freeway. Later on I met the owner and he actually became a client of mine - from that point on, I pretty much had the run of the first floor. The only other person who uses the space is the super - he finds stuff in the garbage that he wants and stores it in the space. We def. lucked out on this one. No way would we have been able to achieve the depth of work we have if everything was done on the sidewalk. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ash Backwards GTI (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: a'lil update (audisnapr)*

Let me get this straight... 








What you did was to make this panel the same size as the sunroof opening and with a deeper flange. You're then going to rivet/bond it into the sunroof opening. You will be riveting the front and two sides, not the back as there is no flange in the opening. Allow the bonding agent of choice to set and then do the body work on the now sunroofless roof.
Is that what is going on there?
Photographs of this?
Thanks, Ashley


----------



## marked001 (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: a'lil update (Ash Backwards GTI)*

the sunroof was used as the mold, so the fiberglass panel is slightly bigger, to fill the gap a little more.... its going to be riveted in and sealed up....and the bodywork is going to be done.. but its not going to be 'shaved', if that's what you were getting at.


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: a'lil update (Ash Backwards GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ash Backwards GTI* »_Let me get this straight... 

What you did was to make this panel the same size as the sunroof opening and with a deeper flange. You're then going to rivet/bond it into the sunroof opening. You will be riveting the front and two sides, not the back as there is no flange in the opening. Allow the bonding agent of choice to set and then do the body work on the now sunroofless roof.
Is that what is going on there?
Photographs of this?
Thanks, Ashley

Ashley - I think what marked001 and I had discussed was adding in a piece of L-shaped alum to create a back lip. Not 100% sure how to attach this new lip to the underside of the roof - could be double sided tape, could be an industrial bonding agent (epoxy) - either way, I think all four sides of the sunroof panel need to be secured.
like marked001 said, we aren't trying to "shave" the sunroof - we'll fill in the gap with some sort of bonding element so things can flex and move a bit, but keep water out. We want to somehow keep a score mark around the panel to show that it is there - it just won't be functional.


----------



## marked001 (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: a'lil update (audisnapr)*

the primary goal was to get rid of the track.. to gain some additional headroom for our helmets...


----------



## PinoyVR6 (May 24, 2003)

*Re: a'lil update (marked001)*

where did you get your brake from??


----------



## Ash Backwards GTI (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: a'lil update (marked001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marked001* »_the sunroof was used as the mold, so the fiberglass panel is slightly bigger, to fill the gap a little more.... its going to be riveted in and sealed up....and the bodywork is going to be done.. but its not going to be 'shaved', if that's what you were getting at.

I think in the end I may end up doing something close, as this is just a weekend fun car. As well it would allow me to reverse anti-hole at a later date if for some reason I want to.


----------



## marked001 (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: a'lil update (PinoyVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PinoyVR6* »_where did you get your brake from??

http://www.momentummotorparts....g.asp
got their kit minus pads and rotors..


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: a'lil update (Ash Backwards GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ash Backwards GTI* »_
I think in the end I may end up doing something close, as this is just a weekend fun car. As well it would allow me to reverse anti-hole at a later date if for some reason I want to.

since we are on the topic - here's a few pics from last night. started the mounting process.
























I'm actually considering using small nuts and bolts to fasten the panel to the car. pop-rivets can be a real PITA in hard to access locations or in this case very shallow locations.


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: a'lil update (audisnapr)*

awesome updates, only a month away http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: a'lil update (Darrsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Darrsh* »_awesome updates, only a month away http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









ha, you trying to rob us of two weeks of build time? there's at least a solid 6 weeks before our first track day. every damn day counts at this point. In fact, 6 weeks from today


----------



## Ash Backwards GTI (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: a'lil update (audisnapr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audisnapr* »_
I'm actually considering using small nuts and bolts to fasten the panel to the car. pop-rivets can be a real PITA in hard to access locations or in this case very shallow locations.

I would try bonding it the way you have it. My current set up is Passat glass bonded in the hole with out any supports.[The bonding agent, forget what it was, takes the place of the gasket] I had made/installed brackets from below but later removed them to clean things up visually. Seeing your fiber panel is a good deal lighter than glass you should be completely fine[IMO]. If you are still sketchy about it you could bond L shaped brackets to the panel[4 of them] that then bolt to where the sunroof rails use to go.
My 2 cents... maybe it was 4 cents this time


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

our... actually _my_ original throught was to bond the metal panel to the hole of the car. but after lengthy conversations with both marked001 and others, I sorta lost out on the vote.
they did make some good points though - this is supposed to be a track car and there will be a lot of air pressure beating on that roof panel at anywhere from 60-120mph on the track, so I guess we need to error on the safe side.
I'm sure anyone behind us on the track will appreciate our concern. A fiberglass sunroof panel to windshield of car behind couldn't be a very pretty sight.


----------



## illwilll (May 30, 2006)

damnit, hopin this car was done, just found the thread and read thru every page...


----------



## WanganLLama (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: (illwilll)*

awsome build! found it via the race supply website thread, which leads to ask, where are the coolant expansion tanks from? do they have a pressure cap or are they just sealed off? how are the two routed? thanks! makes me want to take new pics of my golf G2 rally build:


----------



## marked001 (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (WanganLLama)*

that cage is looking pretty badass!
one of the tanks is actually getting changed up just for that fact, they are more or less zero pressure tanks b/c there is a hole in the cap.. we sealed one.. but changed plans.... had a little brain lapse when ordering those.. so now we just ordered a moroso res that accepts standard caps.... should be here tomorrow.. the other tank is the ps fluid tanks..so shoud be fine... those tanks are from ebay... was a little worried about how that level indicator would hold under pressure anyway....they were polished and we blasted em a bit to lose the bling










_Modified by marked001 at 7:58 PM 9-17-2007_


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (WanganLLama)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WanganLLama* »_awsome build! found it via the race supply website thread, which leads to ask, where are the coolant expansion tanks from? do they have a pressure cap or are they just sealed off? how are the two routed? thanks! makes me want to take new pics of my golf G2 rally build:









I think we did our car completely backwards. Seems like everyone paints first, then does the build








look'n real nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Body work, body work, body work...*

been busy with the build, but not a lot to show for it. spent the entirety of this past weekend doing body work and sanding. I know now why I don’t work in a body shop







We did some more shaving, filled some minor imperfections in the body and basically kept moving forward. There is a slight chance we can get her primered this weekend, but I won’t make any promises. Fortunately it’s not all body work or we’d probably go mad. We do still have a few systems we have to get dialed in, ie:
- coolants system (with new res tank marked001 mentioned above)
- coolant temp sensor location for autometer mech. gauge (we had originally located it in the rad, but soon realized that was a bad place for it – now located in thermostat housing)
- seat brackets should be here soon
- turns out one of the coilovers we bought used way back in the beginning of this project was blown







, so we have a replacement on its way as well.

new temp sensor and sensor location:
























exhaust cutout shaved:
















sunroof panel fully secured and sealed:








and of course some bondo work:


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: Body work, body work, body work... (audisnapr)*

keep it up guys!
cant wait to see the seat brackets


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: Body work, body work, body work... (Darrsh)*

better hurry up with the paint work . getting real cold here fast








looks great and nice job on the rear bumper. sorry to hear about the shock http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif .


----------



## marked001 (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: Body work, body work, body work... (herby53-akaherby53)*

yeah.. supposed to be back up to 80 though shortly...and wait until you see the ghetto paint booth we come up with this weekend


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: Body work, body work, body work... (marked001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marked001* »_yeah.. supposed to be back up to 80 though shortly...and wait until you see the ghetto paint booth we come up with this weekend









nice !!!!!!. cannt wait to see . 
i was gonna spray my new car , but with the temps getting low and it not ready for paint , i think i will have to wait till spring


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: Body work, body work, body work... (marked001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marked001* »_yeah.. supposed to be back up to 80 though shortly...and wait until you see the ghetto paint booth we come up with this weekend









ghetto? we never do anything ghetto...


----------



## marked001 (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: Body work, body work, body work... (audisnapr)*

that is called _ingenuity_ my friend...


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: Body work, body work, body work... (audisnapr)*

good progress guys!


----------



## Screwed G60 (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Body work, body work, body work... (corrado-correr)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif loving all of it


----------



## marked001 (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: Body work, body work, body work... (Screwed G60)*

going a different route with the coolant res.... if anyone wants it, its for sale... http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3453649


----------



## Ash Backwards GTI (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: Body work, body work, body work... (marked001)*

I'm a little confused, or i probably missed it. Between this and your other thread I'm still wondering if the wood seat brackets are the intended design or just a mock up part[in the place of metal]


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: Body work, body work, body work... (marked001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marked001* »_going a different route with the coolant res.... if anyone wants it, its for sale... http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3453649

IM sent


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: Body work, body work, body work... (Ash Backwards GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ash Backwards GTI* »_I'm a little confused, or i probably missed it. Between this and your other thread I'm still wondering if the wood seat brackets are the intended design or just a mock up part[in the place of metal]

sorry if the sarcasm doesn't come through in some of the posts. the wooden brackets most def. are mock-up pieces. I made those so I could get the 5 pnt harness installed while waiting on the alum. versions of these brackets.
we actually did get the alum brackets in yesterday, but sadly, they are the worst looking pieces of shiat I've ever seen come out of a machine shop. The profile/overall shape of the piece is decent, but the holes and slots... well, lets just say we won't be using them and have opted to call in a favor to have them redone elsewhere. Hopefully we'll have some good news on those next week.
In the meantime, we've been work'n hard to get the car ready for paint this weekend. Only thing left is to pull a few dents out of the roof, clean it up and get her in the "booth". Hopefully we'll have some good progress photos come early next week.


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: Body work, body work, body work... (audisnapr)*

excited to see it painted







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ash Backwards GTI (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: Body work, body work, body work... (audisnapr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audisnapr* »_sorry if the sarcasm doesn't come through in some of the posts. the wooden brackets most def. are mock-up pieces. I made those so I could get the 5 pnt harness installed while waiting on the alum. versions of these brackets.

I have to remind myself you guys are art and design nerds like my self. I am sarcastic as well, though most of the world isn't so when I read things I unsarcastifi them, haha. Its kind of funny to me how after the first page of this thread I knew with out a doubt your background. Takes one to know one, kind of sad in a way








The wooden brackets yell "I've been designed with CAD software, put me in a magazine". If they haven't already, I can see them showing up in a car on a VW magazine cover["New Swedish minimalism interior design"] . 
Metal brackets, I enjoy safety


----------



## marked001 (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: Body work, body work, body work... (Ash Backwards GTI)*

i am not a nerd


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Primer Is Down*

I think the pics tell the complete story.
































her new home for the next few weeks








































































































































































































































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by audisnapr at 10:57 AM 9-24-2007_


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: Primer Is Down (audisnapr)*

G60 hood?


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: Primer Is Down (corrado-correr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado-correr* »_G60 hood?

yup. we notched out the underside so it'll fit.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: Primer Is Down (audisnapr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audisnapr* »_
yup. we notched out the underside so it'll fit.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
nice booth


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Primer Is Down (audisnapr)*

Wow you guys have the most amazing work space!








Looking great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I kinda like how you've left the outline of the sunroof. You could paint that edge in black and it would look like it still had one








Mikki x


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: Primer Is Down (MikkiJayne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikkiJayne* »_You could paint that edge in black and it would look like it still had one








Mikki x 



sunroof panel will show - we have a full paint scheme in mid - the white is just the primers, so the outline of the panel will show


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: Primer Is Down (audisnapr)*

lmao , you where right . i love the booth . where did you think that one up..... great work


----------



## lukeandrews (May 25, 2005)

By far the coolest paint booth ever.


----------



## marked001 (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (lukeandrews)*

....and i'll take full credit for the booth idea


----------



## Screwed G60 (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: (marked001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marked001* »_....and i'll take full credit for the booth idea









Brilliant....especially the door. Until I saw the door pic I was wondering "How the hell do you get in there?"







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (Screwed G60)*

trash bag doors hahaha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G0to60 (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (Darrsh)*

i've been following this post for a long time and absolutely love it. i'm actually going to be getting my hands on a G60 that will be turned into a similar track car (hopefully). 
i blame this thread for my future lack of savings and eating cup o noodles for the next few years.








that paint booth is awesome btw.


----------



## marked001 (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (Screwed G60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Screwed G60* »_
Brilliant....especially the door. Until I saw the door pic I was wondering "How the hell do you get in there?"







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i cant take credit for the door though.... haha..all audisnapr on that one.
we'll take full blame for that G0to60


----------



## Chud19 (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: (marked001)*

I laughed quite hard on the paint booth...
Good idea though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## marked001 (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (Chud19)*

_ingenuity_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (marked001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marked001* »__ingenuity_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## So_Fresh (Jul 6, 2007)

Hey, im curious to know how those seat brackets work out for you.... would you be interested in creating a pair if I were to send you some cardboard templates? or possibly drafts if I ever get CAD installed on my mac...
I was an arch student at WSU... but I changed my degree, long story short, I can use CAD extremely well, just let me know if youd be willing to fab a set of seat side rails.


----------



## Ash Backwards GTI (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: (So_Fresh)*









Before I add another thread to the sea of threads I figure I'll ask here first http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Doing my wiring right now and just realized I have no idea where to send the coolant temp wires. Basically the same set up as you you guys, the only thing in the car is to make it go and stop. Fan harness and fan control module are gone for the use of a pair of Spal fans.
You're reusing one of the four wire senders.
It looks as if you've made use of a two wire coolant temp sender, like those on a mkII.
Where are the wires going? 
I know my computer would like to know coolant temps, thats a start I guess


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (Ash Backwards GTI)*

i just got a custom fitting in . it is made by a guy on here . it allows you to use a bosch sensor in that hole. 
contact : rhussjr he made them and a great seller . 
i guess i could take a pic of mine but .... ( well if needed i can . )


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (herby53-akaherby53)*

oh forgot my reason for being in here







damn gas fumes 
*i want to see more paint *


----------



## Bobcdn (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: (herby53-akaherby53)*

Love the spray booth! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ultraprince (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: (marked001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marked001* »_
also got our new wilwoods, pads, lines and rotors on up front.. 

nice job. the car is coming along nice. 
where did you get your wilwoods from? I'm intereseted in upgrading my calipers but want to keep my stock wheels..or 15" wheels. thanks in advance. and







to you.


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (ultraprince)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ultraprince* »_
nice job. the car is coming along nice. 
where did you get your wilwoods from? I'm intereseted in upgrading my calipers but want to keep my stock wheels..or 15" wheels. thanks in advance. and







to you.

we picked up the wilwoods from here: http://www.momentummotorparts....g.asp
for the record, stock SLC wheels DO NOT fit over the wilwoods 100%. You can get the wheels on as seen in this pic, but the calipers will rub on the inner radius of the wheel. The calipers would need to be shaved about 1mm for total clearance.








<<edit>> our other 15" wheels with the race rubber do fit with plenty of room between the caliper and the inner diameter of the wheel. We do have spacers which help keep the caliper from the spokes.











_Modified by audisnapr at 12:49 PM 10-1-2007_


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (Ash Backwards GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ash Backwards GTI* »_ 
Before I add another thread to the sea of threads I figure I'll ask here first http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Doing my wiring right now and just realized I have no idea where to send the coolant temp wires. Basically the same set up as you you guys, the only thing in the car is to make it go and stop. Fan harness and fan control module are gone for the use of a pair of Spal fans.
You're reusing one of the four wire senders.
It looks as if you've made use of a two wire coolant temp sender, like those on a mkII.
Where are the wires going? 
I know my computer would like to know coolant temps, thats a start I guess









ashley - if you are asking where the two OE plugs connect to... well honestly we never did much research on them. we know what they do, but didn't trace them past the main engine harness plug (the round one on the driver's side of the engine).
we assumed they somehow relayed their info to the ECU, so we kept them. As far as the guage cluster goes and the temp guage, we have our own Autometer gauge which is why we did the red fitting in the 3rd port at the thermostat housing.
not sure if that answers your question.


----------



## Chud19 (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: (audisnapr)*

if you could put up the measurements on the bracket and where all the holes are that would be super nice of you since I will be getting my own set of wilwoods somewhat soon. But they will be a little different than what you have and will require some bracket design that I would like to work off that with.


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (Screwed G60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Screwed G60* »_
Brilliant....especially the door. Until I saw the door pic I was wondering "How the hell do you get in there?"







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

marked001 may kill me for admitting this, but...
the funniest part about the booth was that we were talking about how funny it would be to have wrapped the columns to make the booth before we put the car in. we were thinking only a moron would do this.
After the car was in place and we wrapped the columns http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif we realized we hadn't taken any of the other panels in the booth, ie: hatch, fender, hood, door, etc.







We stopped laughing pretty fast after that revelation - we were then self-proclaimed morons.
Fortunately for us, some of the panels fit through the door and the others were easily slid under the plastic wrap.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: (audisnapr)*

Lol! For every genius idea comes a corresponding blonde moment








Given the amazing work you've done so far we'll have to let you off http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ash Backwards GTI (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: (audisnapr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audisnapr* »_not sure if that answers your question.









Yah, it did! Long story short everything just clicked in my head http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks, Ashley


----------



## marked001 (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (Ash Backwards GTI)*

ok.... the new set of seat brackets got here today... 
since we were in a crunch, had to call in a favor to a friend at a little 'unknown' custom bike shop in upstate ny (hehe) and have him hook us up on their waterjet....and he even powdercoated em







best part...all for free








and big ups to audisnapr on the design!
came out awesome!










_Modified by marked001 at 4:45 PM 10-2-2007_


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: (marked001)*

Spill the beans, what is this 'unknown' custom bike shop in upstate NY?


----------



## lukeandrews (May 25, 2005)

OCC !


----------



## Ash Backwards GTI (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: (lukeandrews)*

YAHTZEEEEEEEEEE! 
Dang, Vinnie is off his a.ss with those Flow IFB1005 and IFB 6X12 dynamic waterjets.
Thats a pretty non-wood seat bracket


----------



## iAco (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: (lukeandrews)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lukeandrews* »_OCC !

10 minutes from my house. Woot!
Car looks great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## marked001 (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (iAco)*

you guys/girls is smart http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (Ash Backwards GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ash Backwards GTI* »_YAHTZEEEEEEEEEE! 
Dang, Vinnie is off his a.ss with those Flow IFB1005 and IFB 6X12 dynamic waterjets.
Thats a pretty non-wood seat bracket









its scares me a bit that you actually know the model numbers of OCC's flow jets - or any flow jet for that matter


----------



## Ash Backwards GTI (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: (audisnapr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audisnapr* »_
its scares me a bit that you actually know the model numbers of OCC's flow jets - or any flow jet for that matter









Haha, growing up my parents worked at a metal fabrication company so I grew up on silly metal technology lingo. Now I'm an industrial designer working in the model shop of a rapid prototyper , I best know about these things. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GoKart_16v (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: (Ash Backwards GTI)*

wow


----------



## marked001 (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (Ash Backwards GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ash Backwards GTI* »_
Haha, growing up my parents worked at a metal fabrication company so I grew up on silly metal technology lingo. Now I'm an industrial designer working in the model shop of a rapid prototyper , I best know about these things. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

so you're saying that we can come to you the next time we need some free custom parts?


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (marked001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marked001* »_
so you're saying that we can come to you the next time we need some free custom parts?
















LOL, Yea Cat's out of the bag now.

I'm making an Alt Bracket out of 1/4 AL and if you saw what I was using to cut it you would laugh your ass off.
I have a friend of a friend with a flow jet, but I don't want to go calling in favors just yet


----------



## Ash Backwards GTI (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: (marked001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marked001* »_
so you're saying that we can come to you the next time we need some free custom parts?
















I never typed the word "free" in there








Anyways our uncle, we'll call him Sam, would get rather worked up if he saw your parts in cue before his. This guy has us booked up solid, keeps talking about fighting terrorism for some reason.
3D printers are lame, OCC's waterjets turn out some nice parts. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I may of missed it but did you guys get the brackets/seats in the car?


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (Ash Backwards GTI)*



Ash Backwards GTI said:


> I never typed the word "free" in there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: (sdezego)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdezego* »_I'm making an Alt Bracket out of 1/4 AL and if you saw what I was using to cut it you would laugh your ass off.
jisaw, huh?


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*prep'n for the track*

we've been busy, working every free moment we can on week nights and weekends; trying to button everything up.
here's a little preview of the paint - paint is mostly done, but we'll wait to post up until she's sanded and polished and all the panels are put back on (don't worry, we have tons of pics of the process and we'll post them all)

























seat brackets are in and they are sweet







(don't mind the dirty seat, it's just dust and has already been removed)

























having to plug up all the fire wall holes at this stage in the game isn't fun, but they got's to be done.
























the car will be complete and tested on the weekend of the 20th, so stay tuned, that isn't too far off.


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: prep'n for the track (audisnapr)*

It would be interesting to see if/how this car would fit into NASA GTS Challenge:
http://www.nasaproracing.com/r...e.pdf


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: prep'n for the track (audisnapr)*

I really like the heat shielding.


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: prep'n for the track (corrado-correr)*

cool car man looks like one fun ass car.


----------



## SLC-gal (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: prep'n for the track (audisnapr)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

love this thread, you guys are doing great work


----------



## highbeam (Oct 3, 2003)

*Re: prep'n for the track (audisnapr)*

good stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 







heres to u


----------



## WanganLLama (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: prep'n for the track (highbeam)*

WANT UPDATE!
u better get done before i finish my golf:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2449382


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

car will be 99.9% done by the end of day Saturday. We test Sunday and our first event is Friday, Oct. 26th.
I'll post a few progress pics when they finish uploading.


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

new driver's foot panel








.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
teaser pic


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (audisnapr)*

pull the pin! pull the pin!
pop the hood! pop the hood!
awesome work guys, one of the very few projects that meets the deadline, i love it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (Darrsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Darrsh* »_pull the pin! pull the pin!
pop the hood! pop the hood!
awesome work guys, one of the very few projects that meets the deadline, i love it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

sadly, the pin is what I'm showing off in that pic!







there's nothing under the hood note worthly








we will def make the test day. what comes from that test day is still to be determined and may or may not keep us from our first event. fingers crossed testing will yield no problems and we can just pack up and wait the 5 days until the event.


----------



## SLC-gal (Aug 23, 2007)

i like the colour!


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

great build thread.... looking forward to seeing this


----------



## cata (May 19, 2006)

*Re: (dapucker1)*

I'm glad to see that it's so close to being complete http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Knowing Corrados, they like to always find something, no matter how big or small it is. I'm looking forward to some track pics!


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*last minute items*

buttoning up a few last minutes items - some are required, some aren't and some are just for fun, ie: radio and radio box are just for fun. fire extinguisher is not required at this stage, but better safe then on fire.
we'll be cranking all day tomorrow to get everything that we can finalized. testing starts in the AM on sunday. we'll make sure to have some pics for you guys come early next week.




















































_Modified by audisnapr at 9:09 AM 10-19-2007_


----------



## marked001 (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: last minute items (audisnapr)*

paint helmet satin black: for fun...haha..


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

here's what we have planned for tonight and tomorrow... that should be about it
-------------------
body:
-install rear bumper
-install headlights
-install all weather striping
wiring:
-fuel pump area
-headlights
-radio
-vid cam mic
-mount shift light
misc:
-wire up helmets
-install rear bearing caps

optional:
-install rear lower bumper valence
coolant tank:
-install/locate overflow line
-flush coolant system
-install new distilled water and coolant
oil/filter change
adjust shifter
front brakes: (1/2 done)
-remove left and right calipers
-sand calipers
-re-install
install taillights
install mirrors
camber/alignment:
-create alignment tool
-adjust camber
-adjust alignment
lower coilovers
fix oil leak
shorten ps hose
install tow hooks
relocate sub-belt eye-bolt


_Modified by audisnapr at 9:30 AM 10-19-2007_


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: last minute items (marked001)*

the helmet looks pimp.


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: last minute items (corrado-correr)*

i hope to see this car at GW one day
ill b listening in on ur radio


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: last minute items (Darrsh)*

looking good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i had a dream last night of gutting my car


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: last minute items (herby53-akaherby53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *herby53-akaherby53* »_i had a dream last night of gutting my car
















I don't know what the hell you are waiting for. not only am I telling you to do it, so is your subconscious


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: last minute items (audisnapr)*

i know , i know . once it is finsihed and tuned then we can talk about it . may call on you guys to make me a new dash from metal. hint, hint


----------



## benfica 09 (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: last minute items*

project Track 'Rado gets to stretch the legs!!








I'll let audisnapr & marked001 give the details.
here are the pics. enjoy.


----------



## OrangesAnonymous (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: last minute items (benfica 09)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: last minute items (benfica 09)*









this shot makes me cringe.... dang rocks


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: last minute items (benfica 09)*

cats out of the bag














lookin good . now i am gonna want to use the same spot , so stay friends with who ever hooked you up with it


----------



## WanganLLama (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: last minute items (herby53-akaherby53)*






















the paint scheme looks great with the wheels painted gold http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: last minute items (benfica 09)*

today couldnt get any better, the F1 season is over n Kimi won, and this car is done, and its driving! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chud19 (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: last minute items (Darrsh)*

Car looks good. Keep up the thread... winter is around the corner and _I_ am looking for more on this car.


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: last minute items (Chud19)*

awesome! way to go guys!


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*driving a Corrado for the first time...*

thanks guys - we appreciate all the support and feedback.
believe it or not, this was the first time we ever really "drove" a corrado. obviously you guys saw the vids of us on the street a while back and we did do a lap or two around the block when we first bought the car. But this was really the first time we opened it up and really put the pedal down (in any corrado). We are happy to report, the Corrado is a pretty damn cool little car/monster - but most of you here already knew that








Anyway, as you know we've been working hard for the past 10+ months and it was time to see all our hard work in action. We were def. not disappointed. Everything held up just fine and she was a blast to drive. Def. the go-kart feel we were hoping for, but instead of 5hp, we had a few more ponies under the hood.
After addressing just about every issue we could on Sat. and a few minor things on Sunday morning we loaded her up and drug her down to NJ to a baseball stadium right off exit 13B on the 287. Our boy Benfica had already done some scouting for us and figured this place would work out well since apparently they do auto-x there from time to time.
Marked001 took it out for her first no-helmet, low-speed spin just to make sure everything checked out. He came back in, we strapped him in, hooked up the radios, put on the helmet and let him lose. Our little girl did not disappoint.
From there is was time to push it and see what we could get out of her - constantly watching temps, pedal feel, handling, etc. Everything checked out perfectly (although we'll know more once we get on a bigger track). We did realize our tach was way off and we've posted in the 12V hoping to resolve this issue. Right now we are hitting the rev limiter at 5K according to our Autometer tach; obviously that is not right.
Another important issue we needed to check was the decibel level of the exhaust. Lime Rock has a pretty low level to help appease the locals and although we were extremely happy with the sound of the exhaust, we are well over the allowed db level of LR







At least we know and can make the appropriate adjustment this week (ie: buy an additional muffler)
All-in-all it was a very successful test and couldn't be more excited about our track day this coming Friday. We still have to button a few things up in prep for a real event, but we are well on "track" to finishing and have a huge renewed excitement in what we've achieved and what we will achieve in the seasons to come.
Thanks again for everyone's support and feedback. And a big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Benfica for hanging with us yesterday and snapping some pics of the car in action - I think it helped that we buckled him in and let him rip around the parking lot for while.


----------



## Screwed G60 (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: driving a Corrado for the first time... (audisnapr)*

Congratulations guys.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I can't wait to see some in car video of you two tearing it up! 
Quick Question: How is the sunroof panel holding up after your first run? I am seriously considering using your method because it is light and cheap. Can you take some pics from the inside for me to see how you mounted it?


----------



## G0to60 (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: driving a Corrado for the first time... (Screwed G60)*

very nice guys. congratulations. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ThaCorradoKid (May 26, 2004)

looks good. hope to see you guys at LRP next season. we need more C's up there to piss off the "fast" cars. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: driving a Corrado for the first time... (Screwed G60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Screwed G60* »_Quick Question: How is the sunroof panel holding up after your first run? I am seriously considering using your method because it is light and cheap. Can you take some pics from the inside for me to see how you mounted it? 

to be honest I have no clue how it held up and I bet neither does marked001. It didn't fly off... I noticed this much







I'll take a look at it tonight and see how things are holding up and snap some pics of the ghetto install.
We basically just pop-riveted the panel to the roof lip on the front and two sides of the opening. I used a piece of alum angle which I screwed into the roof (double sided roof panel right there) using sheet metal screws. This created the rear lip which I riveted to the panel.
At some point we'll make a full alum cover for the interior of the fiberglass piece because it's pretty damn ugly. This will have to wait until next season though.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: driving a Corrado for the first time... (audisnapr)*

Nice to see this one kicking a little asphalt








Great work guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Mikki x


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: driving a Corrado for the first time... (MikkiJayne)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## R411Y3 (May 5, 2006)

nicely done


----------



## cata (May 19, 2006)

*Re: driving a Corrado for the first time... (brilliantyellowg60)*

Awesome work guys! That's a pretty fancy paint job for a track car








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tqmb5 (Feb 19, 2007)

sorry if i missed, but what are the final plans for the engine on this thing?


----------



## 94jedi (Nov 17, 2002)

*Re: (tqmb5)*

Looks awesome guys!!! So when is the first event!!!?!?!


----------



## marked001 (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (tqmb5)*

tqmb5....no plans for the motor at this point.. just focusing on handling/braking/etc.. our next big purchase might be an LSD...we'll see how it goes.. 
and pat.. first event is on friday!


----------



## boosted corrado 91 (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: (marked001)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

not much to show for the last few days post testing, but we've been working hard/late every night to get all last remaining items buttoned up ie: radios, vid cams, misc. wiring, tow hooks, coolant leak, etc, etc, etc.
tonight before we put the car on the trailer we have to install an additional muffler to meet the decibel levels of LRP, which is somewhere in the ballpark of 89dB on track and 83dB 50ft from the car at 1000 rpm below redline.
didn't get a pic of the rear hook, but here's our front via crappy cell phone pic


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

* oh, and BTW, wish us luck!! tomorrow is her track debut! so much going on trying to get her ready, I kinda lose sight of what its all for. we'll need luck - wet tomorrow and no ABS*


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: (audisnapr)*

good luck hommies!


----------



## MK38VK2 (Feb 5, 2007)

Good luck man, I'll find out about the spacers ASAP.....


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: (corrado-correr)*

Good luck guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ThaCorradoKid (May 26, 2004)

good luck guys! any goals for lap times? do you guys run with the chicane? I was hopeing to be the first C to go sub 1 minute at LRP, so can you please try not to do that for another 10 yrs or so that i assume it will take me?


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (ThaCorradoKid)*

you don't need luck, you guys will do great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (ThaCorradoKid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ThaCorradoKid* »_ I was hopeing to be the first C to go sub 1 minute at LRP, so can you please try not to do that for another 10 yrs or so that i assume it will take me?










cannt garrenty anything


----------



## ThaCorradoKid (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (herby53-akaherby53)*


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

we'll be excited to make it all the way around the track with everything in tact and under our own power - sometimes you guys seem to forget it's STILL a corrado. be assured we have accumulated a few spare parts that will be in our pit box as well as a few friends who are showing up to watch and take care of us with parts we don't have on hand (thanks allen). who cares about times!


_Modified by audisnapr at 3:52 PM 10-25-2007_


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (audisnapr)*

i have to keep a eye on you guys . i am sure i will give some good advise to keep you slower then me







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tur bow (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: (herby53-akaherby53)*

Tear it up J & J!!! 
Get some good footage too! And we all expect it on Monday morning!








Have a blast you guys! Great work, by the way!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (tur bow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tur bow* »_Tear it up J & J!!! 
Get some good footage too! And we all expect it on Monday morning!








Have a blast you guys! Great work, by the way!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks Roger. Wish you could be here with us. Rui is track'n the Mini for the first time as well. Should be a "wet & wild" ride


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (audisnapr)*

this thread will become USELESS without videos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_this thread will become USELESS without videos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1









oh dont worry . we got film . still at the track . the car is doing great, running like a champ. We have are eyes on the weather but it is still holding out. The guys are having a blast driving the track and I can tell you , the car is doing great in the classes it is in. 
I will have some vids later tonight as will these guys. We had 3 camera's going so it may take some time to put it all together .


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (herby53-akaherby53)*

atta boy allen!!!!!!!!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

i just got home , alot of things to do at home right now , but i will be working on the vid later tonight . 
Just wanted to thank the guys for having me. it was a great day.


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (herby53-akaherby53)*

its a good thing i chose this friday to stay home


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (Darrsh)*

i made a short vid . Joe will be doing one at some point with spit screen. just a tease for all you guys .







. i am uploading it now , give me a few mins


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (herby53-akaherby53)*

well after 10 months and over 40000 views to this thread i would say it was all worth it. this isnt even my car and i am so proud of it and the build . 
something quick for you guys 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRFMWlXv69k


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (herby53-akaherby53)*

oh snap that was awesome!
i loved that 360 u did! whos driving? audi or mark?
damn this is just the teaser... we tasted we want more!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## benfica 09 (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (herby53-akaherby53)*

nice work Allen!!
its was great to meet you also.
it was a really fun day at Lime Rock, the weather was great. a little cold at first, but no rain! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
hard to put it into words....but seeing the Corrado come to life on the track was just awesome. very exciting stuff. great work by Audisnapr & Marked001


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (herby53-akaherby53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *herby53-akaherby53* »_well after 10 months and over 40000 views to this thread i would say it was all worth it. this isnt even my car and i am so proud of it and the build . 
something quick for you guys 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRFMWlXv69k

damn Allen, you busted that shiat out fast. big props to Allen for driving 1.5 hours to the track only to be there to support us. The man shows up with 2 vid cams, TWO laptops, an extra coilpack, extra upper rad hose neck, roll bar camera mount, etc, etc. and does nothing but be there for us. Then he drives another 1.5 hours home to take care of his family and somehow finds time to download the vid tapes and bust out a 3.5min video all before 11pm. I can't thank you enough for all that you did. Marked001 and I are very appreciative of everything you've done, not only yesterday, but throughout this build. We owe you big time even though I know you've done none of this in the hopes of something in return. We look forward to some more track time next season with you and hope we can return the favor.
I'll add more about yesterday's events when I get a chance, but I thought it very important to publicly thank Allen for his help before we get into the nuts and bolts of our debut track event. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## marked001 (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (audisnapr)*

just finally got home after this long long LONG trek..haha.. 4 hours of driving thursday night.... 2.5 hours of sleep thursday night.. 3 more hours to the track... well..you know the rest...was sooooo worth it.. we had an awesome time!! big thanks allen! ..and everyone, you guys are awesome! onto next season










_Modified by marked001 at 12:43 PM 10-27-2007_


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (marked001)*

thanks guys , but not needed. This is the stuff i live for.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (herby53-akaherby53)*

I have to say, you guys did it up right and I am glad to have you guys representing the Corrado. It's great to see it out there. Your attention to detail has paid off.
Great Job and looked like a load of fun! Nice work on the vid Allen.
Shawn


_Modified by sdezego at 1:53 PM 10-27-2007_


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (benfica 09)*


_Quote, originally posted by *benfica 09* »_
its was great to meet you also.


it was great to meet you also. and now i know what your username is also http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif nice mini and some great times by you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
cannt wait till next season when all of us can be out there together.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (herby53-akaherby53)*

wow, just watched the vid, and it is AWESOME!!!! that downhill section just before the long streight reminds me of road atlanta!!!! 
i haven't run on limerock, but now i know i MUST sometime soon!!
also, the 360 at the end, looks like you drove right out of it. lol, if so, that is SOOO "michael knight"!!!!!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*LRP::07*

so all-in-all, it was a successful weekend. I guess obviously from the lack of bad news, all went well for the most part. the day started out fine aside from the low 40 temps with a nice little wind chill that kept all of us moving pretty slow. it's nice to have a car that you can roll right off the trailer and over to tech without all the usual daily-driver/track car conversions. More or less, we have to remove the front bumper, roll her off, and put the front bumper back on and head on over to tech. It really helps that we took as much time as we did to prepare everything we could.
tech was a breeze - and although we had nothing to hide, they really didn't look too closely anyway. prior to this event we hit up the head of tech via email and consulted him with regards to all our safety equipment, so he was familiar with the car before even seeing it in person - this really helped cause he didn't really check much of anything besides commenting on our very rusty rear brake bias thingy in the engine bay







(something we plan to change this winter when doing all new lines with an inline rear bias controller.
I got the honors of taking her out on her first laps. needless to say I was pretty nervous and somewhat scared (to be honest). I had never lapped at LRP and of course this was the cars first time out at high speeds with lots of loads and braking; who knows what might have given out at any given time. I'm happy to report that everything held up great. I did find that the rear was setup WAY too tight which created a ton of oversteer. However, not being very in tune with how a corrado drives and not having any real seat time, I chalked it up to me just pushing too hard too soon with cold slicks. It's hard to remember exactly, but I did spin once if not twice in the first session; once in a turn called "left hander"; it's a very late apex corner and if you are a bit lose in the rear, it'll bite you real quick as you guys saw in the vid. The other spin was at "big bend" which is the two apex'r at the end of the straight. on top of the car being lose, I just pushed way too hard trying to pass a mustang (which I did), but just had way too much speed going into the corner and lost it. I remember seeing that mustang just walk on by as I was spinning out into the dirt - very humbling.
the way the run-groups were setup put marked001 in the car a few sessions later, so he had plenty of time to psych himself up, which most likely just added to his fears - not to mention he saw both of my spins. It was still early and not knowing enough about the car just yet we didn't make any adjustments to the rear - retrospectively, we of course should have softened it up a lot before he got in the car, but we didn't. Happily, his first session went off without a hitch... or a spin for that matter. Unfortunately for him he was stuck behind a train of cars so he couldn't push it as much as I would have liked him to, but I'm sure he was more than happy to take it slow knowing the car was on edge.
Still not thinking straight (we were just too pumped up) we didn't make any major adjustments aside from loosening up the rear rebound a bit and session two for both of us was more of the same. We did however feel much more comfortable and confident with the car and were able to push even harder; even though she was on the edge in a few turns. I again spun, but only once this time; same corner as before at "left hander" (which is prob the spin in the vid). So by the 3rd spin of the day I was pretty much an expert and was able to drive right out of it like Mike said: "Michael Knight style". I did however notice the car hiccup a bit on the straight. For some reason she completely cut spark coming down the downhill and then again at WOT on the straight in 4th going into 5th. At the time I chalked it up to hitting redline or maybe fuel sloshing around, but it would inevitably cause problems later on.
After session two we had a lunch break. Maybe it was the needed food in my stomach, maybe it was just that we needed a break from the excitement, or maybe it was what benfica said to me after he followed me around the track in the 2nd session, but whatever the reason, a light bulb came on in my head and I realized... "you know, maybe the back end is just too tight" - LOL. So after we ate, I asked marked001 if he get under the car and pull the sway bar brackets out to their softest setting (Olaf - we didn't listen to you and we paid the price in the first two sessions) and hoped for the best. 
Because of the rain threat, the racers all opted to do their time trail runs right after lunch and hope we could get another practice session in should the weather hold out. marked001 and I both opted to not run the time trial laps since we weren't really there to compete, but after almost an hour of standing around I figured I might as well get out there and put down some numbers - praying our rear adjustment would pay off. Time trials are two hot laps with one 1/2 lap warm up. As I went out I did the back and forth to scrub the tires and get some heat in them - I must have pushed it a bit too far cause the back end stepped out on me and although I saved it, I was thinking to myself, "oh crap, here we go again". I'm happy to report the changes we made def. made a difference (go figure) and both hot laps were without incident. I don't have the official times yet, but they are somewhere in the 1:11/12's (so we have a long ways to go before we get to the 1:00 flat)
Session 3 for me was right after my timed runs, so after a quick pit stop and some fuel I was right back out there. I pushed as hard as I felt comfortable and all seemed to go great for several laps until... spark cut again coming down the "downhill", then came right back. By then it was too late to dive into the pits so I hoped I could get around the track once more. Sadly it wasn't meant to be and she completely died around "big bend". I eventually rolled to a stop right at the "left hander" that had bit me twice before. Fortunately for the rest of the drivers it was already the end of the session, so the wreckers that came out didn't kill too many laps for everyone else. As I got pulled around 3/4 of the track I continued to try and start her; nothing. Finally as I was being drug down pit lane I tried one more time and she fired right up! WTF.
Once back in the pits, marked001 felt it was best we put her on the trailer while she was still running and not chance any further problems. He had to give up his 3rd and final session because our confidence in the spark was pretty shattered. We got her up with no problems, packed up and made our way home.
So that's it - that's my take on the day for the rado's debut (sorry for the drawn out story). It was def. a blast when I was pointed in the right direction and everything I could have hoped for. Obviously we have a lot to learn about the car and how to set her up correctly, but we were def. moving in the right direction even though it did take us all day to realize it.
I haven't had a chance to go over the vids or the pics from the "big" camera, but here are a few good snap shots my wife took.
























































































_Modified by audisnapr at 12:51 PM 10-29-2007_


_Modified by audisnapr at 12:57 PM 10-29-2007_


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: LRP::07 (audisnapr)*

nice. good story to.


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: LRP::07 (corrado-correr)*

wow , sorry to hear about the car after i left , guess i left to early with the extra parts . sorry guys . 
pics look great , and i will get those vids to you soon . 
over all , hats off to these guys for sticking with a plan and making it happen. building something the right way the first time and doing it quick enough to get seat time before the season ended. Congrats guys and this is a victory indeed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: LRP::07 (herby53-akaherby53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *herby53-akaherby53* »_wow , sorry to hear about the car after i left , guess i left to early with the extra parts . sorry guys . 
pics look great , and i will get those vids to you soon . 
over all , hats off to these guys for sticking with a plan and making it happen. building something the right way the first time and doing it quick enough to get seat time before the season ended. Congrats guys and this is a victory indeed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

haha - don't worry about it allen - not even 100% sure it's the coilpack and by that time we would have opted to not use yours anyway. didn't want to bust out the money that late in the day and there just wouldn't have been enough time to diagnose before marked001 had his session. she was done for the day and although he didn't get his 3rd session, he still seemed to be pretty content with his seat time.
thanks again.


----------



## marked001 (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: LRP::07 (audisnapr)*

i was tired and lazy at that point anyway...although i was pretty psyched up to get back out.. but all those off's in the last session freaked me out anyway.. too superstitious...


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: LRP::07 (marked001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marked001* »_i was tired and lazy at that point anyway...although i was pretty psyched up to get back out.. but all those off's in the last session freaked me out anyway.. too superstitious...

right, totally forgot about that - everyone was going off in their 3rd session - the chief tech guy almost destroyed his miata. hit the wall going about 80 (he says) and took out the back, the pass side and the front of his car. everyone was having a tough time. I guess they were all just pushing way too hard that late in the day (track was dry).


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: LRP::07 (marked001)*



marked001 said:


> i was tired and lazy at that point anyway...QUOTE]
> lol , ya you didnt want to walk around much
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## marked001 (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: LRP::07 (herby53-akaherby53)*

come on.. 2.5 hours sleep thursday night and 14 hours of driving in 30 hours! all pulling a stupid trailer.
yeah.. gotta focus on that before i get in more trouble..lol..


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: LRP::07 (marked001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marked001* »_come on.. 2.5 hours sleep thursday night and 14 hours of driving in 30 hours! all pulling a stupid trailer.


i understood . you should see the pics you took with my cam. lmao , none , i mean none came out . it was funny as hell. but *A* for effort


----------



## marked001 (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: LRP::07 (herby53-akaherby53)*

that is NOT my fault.. that's your damn fisher price camera! haha.. b/c i've heard the ones i took with joseph's cam came out...so there..


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: LRP::07 (marked001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marked001* »_that is NOT my fault.. that's your damn fisher price camera! haha.. b/c i've heard the ones i took with joseph's cam came out...so there..


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: LRP::07 (herby53-akaherby53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *herby53-akaherby53* »_






























btw allen - you never did mention what kinds of times you put down at LRP??


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: LRP::07 (audisnapr)*

well out of the 5 laps i was behind the wheel ,














1:17 then it went up in smoke







. but that is what you get for 14:1 8v running cis-e








this is how my day started 








and how it ended shortly after


----------



## Ash Backwards GTI (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: LRP::07 (herby53-akaherby53)*









The classic smoke trail SCCA rules require for cars traveling faster then sound.


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: LRP::07 (Ash Backwards GTI)*

well considering you could hear it from around the track , i guess i was ahead of sound







for such a short trackday , i was still smiling for 2 weeks after







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ( that was over 4 years ago before i starting building motors rather then droping in junk yard parts. hard expense leason to learn)


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

a few more pics from the day











































































_Modified by audisnapr at 7:32 PM 10-29-2007_


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (audisnapr)*


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: (herby53-akaherby53)*

those pictures are insanly awesome!


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (herby53-akaherby53)*

those pics are amazing 
also , Joe, sent you a email about the vids


----------



## ianacole (Aug 11, 2003)

*Re: prep'n for the track (tyrolkid)*

Awesome...just awesome!!

_Quote, originally posted by *tyrolkid* »_It would be interesting to see if/how this car would fit into NASA GTS Challenge:
http://www.nasaproracing.com/r...e.pdf

It would fit right in with GTS Challenge (it'd need a bit more cage work though)


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

*Re: (herby53-akaherby53)*

Very cool! 
Nice job on everything! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SLC-gal (Aug 23, 2007)

looks fantastic!!!!!!!!!!! very exciting thread!


----------



## steezbox (Feb 6, 2007)

so sweet!!!!
its a while back, but could you guys throw up a high res version of this bad boy? i love the composition for some reason...








track looked badass
-maris


----------



## cata (May 19, 2006)

*Re: (steezbox)*

Or even this one.








It's got that "a legend in the making" feel to it. Would be great as a background http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Mad props to you guys for making an efficient plan and sticking to it.


----------



## EnIgMa '06 (May 13, 2004)

*Re: (cata)*

Yeah...definitely throw up a high res of both of those - in at least 1600x1200 (unless you can go 16:10, then go 1440x900)







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Updates*


_Quote, originally posted by *steezbox* »_so sweet!!!!
its a while back, but could you guys throw up a high res version of this bad boy? i love the composition for some reason...
track looked badass
-maris

don't have a high res of the second image posted above, but here's the one with the green spray booth in the making.
http://public.visualrealms.com...4.jpg

<********UPDATE 4/15/2008********>
*90mm Euro Chin Spoiler is for The Weak (a lot of pics)*
go big or go home









posted this on herby's forum, but thought I'd share with you guys as well since we've been MIA for the past couple months.
----------- POST No. 1
started our first project on the track rado for this season. I think the photos are pretty clear.

concept:










execution:


















































----------- POST No. 2
finished the brackets and added a brace to help support the lower portion of the bumper. not sure if it'll clear the lower rad support/subframe, but the brace does wonders for that lower portion of the bumper - I'd like to actually add two more; the center is so stiff now, the two areas on either side are still a bit soft/weak.

If I remember correctly, that lower portion of the bumper is supposed to bolt into the subframe, but because we need to be able to remove the bumper quick-change style, we don't want to mess with more than the two wing nuts we use to hold the bumper on.










































----------- POST No. 3
still have a list of little details to tackle, but for the most part it's solid and should do it's job.
things to do:
- paint all hardware black
- decide on the shape of the splitter sides
- decide whether or not to go with the vinyl base as the finished spoiler material - if so, figure out how to mount it (part of this decision is based on whether or not I can live with the gaps between the splitter and the spoiler)
that's really about it. essentially, it can be mounted up and run as is.







*














































































----------- POST No. 4
I need some input on the profile of the sides of the splitter. you can see in this pic, I drew a few lines with the sharpie, but can't decide which direction to go.









<********UPDATE 6/18/2008********>
*our newest, completely over-the-top mod for the track rado*
these pics are of the first test fit, so we still have several adjustments to make. the back cantilever piece will be cut shorter, corners rounded and bent upward to give a more integrated appearance to the rear of the car (perfect place for a Atomic Motor Sports vinyl). we need to decide how many more fins we should add - the diffuser is 40" wide so there is quite a bit of room to add several more - we'll start with 2 more.
what you don't see is the 2nd panel that will be added up under the rear seat tub - once this is installed, the bottom of the car will be more or less flat from front to back (minus the upward slope of the diffuser in the back)
fyi - its just dirty, not all scratched up (yet)








































a few overall photos



















_Modified by audisnapr at 11:20 AM 3-2-2010_


----------



## steezbox (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (audisnapr)*

eexcellent, thanks bro!
- marisk


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (steezbox)*

Awesome. I was at limerock on november 8th, and reading this thread has put me right back in the driver seat in the stageing lane, waiting to go out.
























ill be setting her up proper next year and doing every track day i can.


_Modified by NVmyVW at 6:30 PM 11-18-2007_


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: (NVmyVW)*

Did u fix your cutting issues ?


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (NVmyVW)*

red x's Charlie
and oh ur front bumper is all gone on the avant!
love it







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Darrsh at 3:31 PM 11-18-2007_


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (Darrsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Darrsh* »_red x's Charlie
and oh ur front bumper is all gone on the avant!
love it







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by Darrsh at 3:31 PM 11-18-2007_

yeah im a tard. fixed one. 
Bought the car with the bumper that way way too lazy to replace it.


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (NVmyVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NVmyVW* »_Awesome. I was at limerock on november 8th, and reading this thread has put me right back in the driver seat in the stageing lane, waiting to go out.
ill be setting her up proper next year and doing every track day i can.

_Modified by NVmyVW at 6:30 PM 11-18-2007_

very cool man - she looks great on the track. I have to say though, a wagon on the track just looks so out of place. Every time I see pics of my wagon on the track I just imagine what all the other racers think. Regardless, there's nothing like driving circles around all those 2WD sedans

















_Quote, originally posted by *fastslc* »_Did u fix your cutting issues ?

no, we never did. we posted in the 12v forum and seemed to get all kinds of possibilities. She's all wrapped up and stored for the winter, so we won't make any progress on her until spring next year. Right now I need to put a little love back into the audi since it's been neglected for a good 11 months now


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: (NVmyVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NVmyVW* »_Awesome. I was at limerock on november 8th, 

I was there Nov. 8th as well:


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (audisnapr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audisnapr* »_
very cool man - she looks great on the track. I have to say though, a wagon on the track just looks so out of place. Every time I see pics of my wagon on the track I just imagine what all the other racers think. Regardless, there's nothing like driving circles around all those 2WD sedans










Thanks, your a4 looks sweet too. I dont know what it is, but i jsut feel so much more comfortable in a wagon. I am totally biased against sedans... For me either its a hatch with two seats or a wagon. 
What suspension are you running on the a4? Ive got Koni coils set at medium dampening and a H&R rear sway, I found the car very controlable. want to get a big front sway in and some better tires for next time.


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (tyrolkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrolkid* »_
I was there Nov. 8th as well: 









i saw you! was going to come and chat but had my hands full with my tire issue.


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (NVmyVW)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Very cool thread, and awsome job on the car, looks great out there on the track!


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (CTCORRADOKID)*

wow! I'm glad that i found this thread with the car completed. It was fun going through each page seeing what progress you made to get to the end result! Outstanding work


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

thanks guys - nice to see the thread back from the dead. We def. needed a break from the 10 months of non stop work, but can't wait to make some changes, add a few new things and get her ready for the next season. stay tuned.
***********Update****************
It has been a solid 9 months since the car’s debut event at LRP where we suffered from a bad suspension setup, a weird engine cut and just an overall unknown of the car’s ability. So coming into this event, we made sure we tackled everything we could to get it right this time around… not to mention a complete new look for the car







With the addition of a new Walbro 255 fuel pump, the MSD coilpack conversion, a fuel surge tank (thank Mike and the guys at Tyrol Sport), better, more balanced suspension setup (again, thanks to Tyrolsport for the corner balance), some aero grip and some good mechanical grip via Toyo RA-1 225/45/15's, the car was dead-on… at least in our humble opinion








We rolled out of Brooklyn Friday night in style this time around with a pimped out, wood grained interior, VCR equipped, complete with overhead mood lighting, 1995 Chevy Tahoe _Mark III_ and a 20ft enclosed, dual axle trailer compliments of marked001's dad and felt like we were the sh!t. Needless to say, we aren't real race car drivers so this was a treat for us.
Once at the track, our eyes were wide open trying to soak up as much as we could - this was the most crowded EMRA event we have ever attended and rightfully so, it was a new track to everyone and all wanted a piece. After unpacking, which by the way was a total breeze since we had so much room in the trailer and it sat so low to the ground, we attended the driver's meeting and sent our car through tech inspection. To be honest, we were both a bit worried they would find something on our car that they didn't like which would be a nice kick in the balls to start the day. Fortunately, I think the tech guys were just so overwhelmed with the amount of stickers on the car and probably couldn't focus on the actual technical inspection that we got through with no problems.
Before we knew it, the time had come for the White group (my group) to get out on the track. Needless to say, with a new track, a newly formatted car and 9 months of down time, the term _butterflies in my stomach_ crossed my mind - but there was an overwhelming excitement and with no hesitation, I jumped in the car, buckled up and to the false grid I went. Before I knew it I was on track and completely clueless - haha.
In a sentence; all the hype leading up to the new NJMP Lightening circuit did not disappoint. Being one of the three tracks that we might be able to do a time trial on this year, it sure was worth the wait. Not a super complex layout, maybe 50% technical leaving the other 50% for mashing the pedal on the right to the floor, the track is well prepared (it is after all new), track surface was smooth, plenty of grip and wide enough throughout for plenty of passing. The straight was ample long for our car and its gearing, pushing us to about 120mph before one of the two heavy breaking zones on the track and although that felt fast, we suffered a few seconds of time compared to the big boys who could drop 3-4 seconds off their times doing 130-140mph by the end of the straight.
I'll admit I was having a tough time with the technical portion of the track during the first session... I just could not find the line and had no one in front of me to follow. This, however, was overshadowed by a strange, billowing smoke that kept pouring into the cabin of the car mid way through the session and of course ended my session early. There were three possible causes of this smoke, two of which were bad, the other, tires rubbing wasn't too big of an issue. Regardless, I pulled back into the pits and inspected the fuel surge tank first thinking maybe a fuel line had ruptured... thankfully it was all intact. Took a peek under the car to look at the under-tray I had created for the car and found that the exhaust was so hot it actually destroyed the under-tray and it needed to come off. Fortunately, the under-tray was made to come off and was a separate piece from the rear diffuser so after jacking one side of the car up, it was quickly removed and problem solved. Sadly my session had ended so I had missed out on 10 minutes of learning the technical portion of the track.
Next up was marked001 in the Red group. I can't speak for him, but I'm sure after hearing me yell "I'm on fire" over the radio, his confidence level wasn't through the roof







But being the man that he is, he buckled up anyway and headed out for a flawless session of driving the wrong line (like me) through the technical portion and mashing the pedal to the floor on the faster portions. I'm sure it felt good to get out there and get back in the car even if his times, like mine, left for much improvement. Without incident, marked001 completed his session and brought out baby back all in one piece with no smoke, engine cut or spins to speak of.
The 2nd and 3rd sessions were more of the same. With a few air pressure tweaks here and there, learning the line, improving our speed through the technical portion and mashing the pedal on the right to the floor as much as humanly possible, we were getting faster and faster dropping as much as 10 seconds off our time from the first session. And unlike LRP's event, the engine, the suspension, the aero and the mechanical grip and our driving was a huge improvement. We were pumped, yet cautiously optimistic with our achievement and only had ourselves to blame if the times we produced weren't up to par.
The 4th session left a lot to be desired since EMRA had somehow gotten behind schedule and were forced to shorted the 4th session down from 20 minutes to a whopping 10 minutes. By the 4th session, however, we were all excited we had finally learned the line and it was only a matter of how hard we wanted to push our baby. You guys have to remember, although we built this car as a dedicated track car, we still aren't ready to throw caution to the wind and go balls out, so we just amuse ourselves with the idea that "smoother is better"








I won't go into the details of what a mess the time-trial configuration was, but we did get out there and we did put down our fastest laps of the day. Times have yet to be posted, but we know by watching our in car vid that our times were def. our personal best.
All-in-all, it was a hugely successful day for us. Aside from the melting under-tray during my first session, we encountered not one single issue. We had plenty of time to sit under the awning and enjoy the smell and sounds of time trial'rs, enduro races, sprint races, and just a lot of really cool cars (ours of course was the coolest of them all).
We have plenty of in-car vid which I will work on in the days to come, but for now, enjoy the photos.
A special thanks Olaf at Atomic Motorsports for his setup tips and just general overall encouragement. Again to Mike and the guys at TyrolSport for taking care of us on Friday afternoon. To Allen at Herbys53.com. And of course to all the help here on Vortex, you guys make our lives a lot easier since we just can't do it all ourselves.
.
.
.
.
.
.
*my time trial vid* - green flag drops just after the bridge turn headed to the big right hand sweeper, so ignore my pour line in the first half lap. I'll post more vids as I get them done - we weren't able to record marked001's time trial laps, but we have plenty of other footage.
48mb - http://public.visualrealms.com...t.mov
.
.
.
.
.



































































































_Modified by audisnapr at 10:02 AM 10-20-2009_


----------



## skene (Dec 25, 2001)

damn dude did I miss a lot.... car looks great...
I'm trying to finally get off my (_Y_) and get the GLI up... started ordering parts.
Hit me up Joe.


----------



## yellow68 (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: (audisnapr)*

Just clicked through this whole thread. Great build and great documentation. And, of course great photos. Great stuff on your site too.
Have fun.


----------



## corradokreep (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: (yellow68)*

I also just read (well looked at all the pics and read all the OPs posts







) from this entire thread... That car is very well done. Very nice overall. I will do this one day.. (Not a track car... just to make my car new again)...








Great job.


----------



## marked001 (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (CORRADOKING)*

<*******UPDATE*********>
*Our Version of the OE Motorsport Shifter - Stage II*

Many of you have probably seen our Stage I shifter setup – basically, a completely stock, OE, O2A shifter mechanism taken out of its box from underneath the tunnel and remounted in a custom sheet metal tower. The sole purpose of the exercise was to raise the shifter up and get it as close to the 3'oclock position on the steering wheel helping to cut down on the time our hands are off the wheel.
_[NOTE] Obviously we understand we aren’t real race car drivers and this is not a real competitive race car and hundredths of a seconds shaved off probably won’t matter in the grand scheme of things, but I’m a junky and I like doing this sort of stuff. [/NOTE]_
So for those of you that haven't seen it, here's a few pics of the Stage I setup as well as the link to the original thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4452073
 
 
and why you ask I'm referring to all of this as "Stage I"...









...well, like always, I couldn't leave well-enough alone and I'm too cheap to break down and buy a real CAE Motorsport shifter ($1200 USD). So now that the shifter is closer to the steering wheel and we had great success with it at Watkins Glen and Pocono North - _never mind the broken shifter cable-end or the busted engine,_ the shifter tower worked great!
One thing that has always bothered us about the OE shifter, among many things, was the enormous throw... seriously, WTF? (I know, I'm preaching to the choir). So now that the car is up on jack stands for the winter while we install our full cage and figure out our engine problems, it was time to cure the throw.
We started with this (green=neutral, black=OE, red=45% reduction). By adding 2" to the bottom of the shift lever below the pivot point, we would get about a 45% reduction in throw.

Now that we had a goal in mind, the challenge was to make something that would achieve the goal. As always, AutoCAD to the rescue. Here's what we started with:

taking some measurements from the OE shifter lever:

so from that drawing above and a few measurements, I started chipping away at a 1/2" x 1" x 8" piece of aluminum that I had left over from the cable-linkage I made. I ended up with this:
 
 
Now that the top was somewhat sorted it was time to figure out the bottom - which of course is the most important part of the equation. We had about 2-3/16" of room to work with, so I chose a nice round 2" for the extension below the pivot point of the shifter. Keep in mind, we are eliminating the push down reverse.
Unlike the drawing posted above, I decided that instead of trying to recreate the pin for the shifter cable linkage at the bottom, I might as well just use the bottom portion of the OE shifter and mount it to the new aluminum lever in a similar fashion to the top - this is what we got:
 
 
 
So now that we got the overall lever figured out, we needed to start toying with the reverse lockout mechanism:
 
And in the meantime, after a few more tasks, ie: inserting flanged brass bushings and creating some spacers we got the chance to install the lever and see how it felt... actually, to see if it even worked at all - haha
 
 
Neutral:

3rd Gear:
 
4th Gear:

and more importantly, the comparison... keep in mind, the neutral position wasn't the same between the two levers, so although 4th has a dramatic reduction and 3rd only has a slight reduction, if you look at the comparison in the neutral position you'll see that 3rd should be more and 4th should be less dramatic.
Neutral Comparison:

3rd Gear Comparison:
 
4th Gear Comparison:
 

All I can say is wow - I love the feel of the new throw. I can't wait to get back out on the track... oh wait... yeah, no engine. Haha, next year.
During this process I took the time to tighten up a few gaps by adding rubber sleeves and plastic bushings in areas that had way too much slop. This combined with the super tight fitting brass bushings on the lever and the cable linkage on the transmission side has done an enormous amount for the shifter feel. Obviously I can't say if it works 100% because at the moment I can't even start the car, but as soon I as do, I'll be sure to post again.
Our next step is to solve the reverse lockout. Here's what we have so far:
 
 
 
[/url
and onto the actual car.. ] 
we spent the weekend tearing the car down and getting it ready to drop off to have a full cage fabbed and installed.. Mike and Tom at Tyrolsport will be tackling it.. [URL]http://www.tyrolsport.com
took us about 10 hours to clear out the engine bay and the interior.... only real hang up, was the spline drive bolts on the axles.... was scared we stripped one, other than that everything went pretty smoothly.. here's a few pics.. we'll keep you posted on the rest of the progress.
we'll also be installing a different engine since we blew ours at our last event last season...didnt have the time/energy/skill/money to tear the engine down and diagnose what happened (yet) so Allen at 53 Motorsports sourced us a dirt cheap vr6 to swap in...hopefully that doesnt bite us in the a$$








here's a few pics..
























and to CORRADOKING...no need for a sealed battery box because that is a gel battery..no acid, no fumes.. 


_Modified by marked001 at 12:13 PM 3-2-2010_


----------



## vwguin (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (audisnapr)*

Geez this is nicer than my Corrado....


----------



## Nuzzi (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: (vwguin)*

always liked your car man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif do you know how much that roll bar weighs your selling? and the body kit you have, is that a one off custom thing? i would love to have something like that. what engine management are you using? and just curious what tranny ur using. sorry for all the questions but my car is built similar to yours but i havent had it at the track yet, getting ready for this coming year.


_Modified by Nuzzi at 11:40 AM 1-11-2010_


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

glad to hear you are making progress.
Did you pull the axels all the way out of the hubs or did you leave a stub in them? If you didn't your wheel bearings are ****ed now that the car is on the ground.


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (Nuzzi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nuzzi* »_always liked your car man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif do you know how much that roll bar weighs your selling? and the body kit you have, is that a one off custom thing? i would love to have something like that. what engine management are you using? and just curious what tranny ur using. sorry for all the questions but my car is built similar to yours but i havent had it at the track yet, getting ready for this coming year.

thanks.
I don't know how much the roll bar weighs, but I can weigh it one of these days.
body kit is all custom grassroots style fabrication - we work with what we have.
we are using a factory ECU
we didn't realize this, but we think we have a G60 trans. We seem to top out at 120mph when bounce of the rev limiter. We'd like to get a VR6 trans, but its just not in the budget this year. We have plenty of other things we have to tackle.


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_Did you pull the axels all the way out of the hubs or did you leave a stub in them? If you didn't your wheel bearings are ****ed now that the car is on the ground.

srsly? why? We were unaware that the axles took any of the load.









<update>
made some progress on the shifter and the cable-linkage
updated linkage with modified shape and spherical bearing:
 
 
 
and a few new pics of the whole shifter assembly complete with reverse lockout:
 
neutral:

shift lever pushed over to the left, metal arm hits pin - 1st and 2nd gear: 

neutral w/ pin pulled:
 
shift lever pushed far left past the pin to engage reverse

misc:
 
 



_Modified by audisnapr at 12:18 PM 3-2-2010_


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *audisnapr* »_
srsly? why? We were unaware that the axles took any of the load.










Unfortunately yes. You need to have at least stub axels in there. Just setting the car on the ground will screw up the bearings.


----------



## Nuzzi (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: (audisnapr)*

g60 and vr bellhousings are different but its possible you have a different r/p. easy to figure out with a simple rev calculator online, just enter info like the tire outside diameter, rpm, and 5th gear ratio and it will give you a r/p ratio wich should be close enough to figure out what r/p you have. heres a link to some different trannys
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=642917
your 5spd right? even with a 4.24 r/p and .84 5th with 23OD tires at 120mph rpms would only be around 6200


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (Nuzzi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nuzzi* »_g60 and vr bellhousings are different but its possible you have a different r/p. easy to figure out with a simple rev calculator online, just enter info like the tire outside diameter, rpm, and 5th gear ratio and it will give you a r/p ratio wich should be close enough to figure out what r/p you have. heres a link to some different trannys
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=642917
your 5spd right? even with a 4.24 r/p and .84 5th with 23OD tires at 120mph rpms would only be around 6200









so you are saying there is no way a G60 trans fits on a VR engine because the bell housing is different? Did the Passats have a different gearing setup? Our engine is out of a 95 Passat, so maybe the r/p is different.
my understanding is that the VR's rev limit is 6500. We aren't that far off and depending on the actual diameter of the tire, we are within range I would think.


----------



## Nuzzi (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: (audisnapr)*

passat r/p is 3.389 and yes only vr trans fit vr engines. i thought stock redline was closer to 6800 but im probly wrong, its been sooo long since i had a stock ecu. i based the 23" diameter on a 225/45/15
http://www.ringpinion.com/Calc_RPM.aspx


_Modified by Nuzzi at 8:23 AM 1-12-2010_


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

don't forget our aero package - that'll knock off 300rpm problem!


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

you can swap the bellhousings. A friend of mine did this on his VR6. Used the G60 gear set with a VR6 bellhousing.


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (Nuzzi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nuzzi* »_passat r/p is 3.389 and yes only vr trans fit vr engines. i thought stock redline was closer to 6800 but im probly wrong, its been sooo long since i had a stock ecu. i based the 23" diameter on a 225/45/15
http://www.ringpinion.com/Calc_RPM.aspx


something still isn't right. 3.389 r/p will give us about 4900rpm @ 120mph in 5th (if I'm doing that calc right)


_Modified by audisnapr at 11:31 AM 1-12-2010_


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *audisnapr* »_
something still isn't right. 3.389 r/p will give us about 4900rpm @ 120mph in 5th (if I'm doing that calc right)



Its probably a g60 gearset in a VR6 housing.


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
Its probably a g60 gearset in a VR6 housing.

any idea why someone would do that? seems like a lot of work. check page one for the condition of the car when we bought it. Things were held together with wood screws - seems odd that someone that didn't care much would have the knowledge and/or go through the trouble of swapping an entire gear set. But that's prob the only explanation.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *audisnapr* »_
any idea why someone would do that? seems like a lot of work. check page one for the condition of the car when we bought it. Things were held together with wood screws - seems odd that someone that didn't care much would have the knowledge and/or go through the trouble of swapping an entire gear set. But that's prob the only explanation.


If you are topping out at 120 then its gotta be a G60 gear set... most likely used the R&P out of the VR6. I will call g60scuzz today and see what exactly he did. his car tops out at like 120-130


----------



## Nuzzi (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

what size are your wheels/tires? i doubt its a g60 gearset since 5th gear is what really matters here and the lowest g60 5th is the same as vr6 (0.84) a 4.24 r/p is the only ratio that comes close, unless there is something lower that i dont know of. are you sure your hitting the rev limit and not a speed limiter with the stock ecu? iirc its around 130mph, so if youve got smaller diameter tires than stock this could be your problem.


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

Can you post some more info on your diffuser and under body panels, or some pics please?
Your car looks like alot of fun, I wish I could have a track toy like that.


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

we are running 224/45/15 Toyo RA-1's = 22.8" dia.
I thought maybe it could be a speed limiter, but at Watkins Glen, on the uphill S's, it does the same thing around 112-115 @ about 6500.
what's odd to me is that instead of continually bouncing off the limiter like a rev limiter should (like it does in my audi), it falls flat on its face for a split second, meaning the RPMs drop to idle for a split second then come back up to catch up with the gearing.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *audisnapr* »_we are running 224/45/15 Toyo RA-1's = 22.8" dia.
I thought maybe it could be a speed limiter, but at Watkins Glen, on the uphill S's, it does the same thing around 112-115 @ about 6500.
what's odd to me is that instead of continually bouncing off the limiter like a rev limiter should (like it does in my audi), it falls flat on its face for a split second, meaning the RPMs drop to idle for a split second then come back up to catch up with the gearing.


You are hitting the speed limiter then.


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
You are hitting the speed limiter then.

really? is the ECU interpolating the speed based on the RPMs?


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (1SlowSLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1SlowSLC* »_Can you post some more info on your diffuser and under body panels, or some pics please?
Your car looks like alot of fun, I wish I could have a track toy like that.

front chin spoiler and splitter: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3790671
rear diffuser: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3892705
I don't have any pics of the under-tray at the mid section. it's since been replaced with an aluminum version because the exhaust kept melting the plastic version.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *audisnapr* »_
really? is the ECU interpolating the speed based on the RPMs?


It takes signal from the VSS on the tranny and goes to the ECU. It reads your speed directly


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

*Re: (audisnapr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audisnapr* »_
I don't have any pics of the under-tray at the mid section. it's since been replaced with an aluminum version because the exhaust kept melting the plastic version.

What kind of improvements did the aero treatments give you? Anything you could actually "feel", or have you not had enough time behind the wheel to notice an improvement?


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
It takes signal from the VSS on the tranny and goes to the ECU. It reads your speed directly

Something is still amiss. It can't be. Our data acquisition can't be that far off. If it says we are doing a 112mph at Glen and the speed limiter cuts at 130, the data is 18mph off?


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *audisnapr* »_
Something is still amiss. It can't be. Our data acquisition can't be that far off. If it says we are doing a 112mph at Glen and the speed limiter cuts at 130, the data is 18mph off?


could be a a wrong gear for the VSS. Depending on the R&P there is a different gear for the VSS.


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (1SlowSLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1SlowSLC* »_
What kind of improvements did the aero treatments give you? Anything you could actually "feel", or have you not had enough time behind the wheel to notice an improvement?

a lower _looking_ car








actually, the front chin/splitter does a lot at corners. very little understeer for the most part. I would imagine that if we increased the front splitter length we'd get even more front grip out of it.
Someone at our last event asked about the rear diffuser - I have to honestly say I don't know. Could have no benefit, could hurt it, could have some... really hard to say. I'd like to think that it at least cleans up some of the turbulent air creating a clean low pressure stream so that the high pressure air on the wing does more than it normally does without the undertray/diffuser, but... that's prob just wishful thinking.


----------



## ThaCorradoKid (May 26, 2004)

very strange gearing probs. a factory slc can do about 140 (w/ a chip) near redline. a passat tranny, and larger diameter tires, will only extend that. I am pretty sure even a full g60 gearset combined w/ the tires should allow you to reach 130+.
my track car; with 02j 3.94 trans, and 205/50/15's tops out near yours. something has to be off with the VSS, ECU, etc. think there is any chance you are going faster, but getting a false reading? have you compared speeds to other drivers in the same sessions?


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (ThaCorradoKid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ThaCorradoKid* »_very strange gearing probs. a factory slc can do about 140 (w/ a chip) near redline. a passat tranny, and larger diameter tires, will only extend that. I am pretty sure even a full g60 gearset combined w/ the tires should allow you to reach 130+.
my track car; with 02j 3.94 trans, and 205/50/15's tops out near yours. something has to be off with the VSS, ECU, etc. think there is any chance you are going faster, but getting a false reading? have you compared speeds to other drivers in the same sessions?

yeah we've talked with other drivers and the speed on our GPS data acquisition is in tune with what other drivers are doing based on their speedometers.
something must be up with our ECU or VSS - there's no way our data is that far off. Our buddy Rui who we run with on a regular basis does about 115-117 at NJMP in his 07 Mini S (cat back exhaust, springs and RA1's) - we know another guy in a superchaged m3/e36 who's topping out at 135 before turn one. No way our rado is doing 130 without us knowing it


----------



## Nuzzi (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: (audisnapr)*

just get a chip and call it a day. was the vr a swap or stock? there could be a miswire in the speed sensor wiring. the speed signal goes to the cluster and also to the ecu, i had an issue once that turned out to be some messed up wiring to the ecu and was having similar problems, basicly the signal was cut so the ecu thought the car was stopped even while i was driving and would kick on the speed limiter at random times around 120. i think that with no signal it defaults to a safe mode under certain rpm and load conditions wich is why the cutoff point may vary slightly. i even had a chip with no speed limiter so i was real confused, fixed wiring and now no issues. might be worth checking into


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nuzzi* »_just get a chip and call it a day. was the vr a swap or stock? there could be a miswire in the speed sensor wiring. the speed signal goes to the cluster and also to the ecu, i had an issue once that turned out to be some messed up wiring to the ecu and was having similar problems, basicly the signal was cut so the ecu thought the car was stopped even while i was driving and would kick on the speed limiter at random times around 120. i think that with no signal it defaults to a safe mode under certain rpm and load conditions wich is why the cutoff point may vary slightly. i even had a chip with no speed limiter so i was real confused, fixed wiring and now no issues. might be worth checking into


I think this is more the issue the more I think about it.
Although on VR6's the ecu doesn't get VSS signal from the cluster like a G60, it comes directly from the transmission.


----------



## Nuzzi (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

yeah thats what im saying, i wonder if the signal from the vss to the ecu is disrupted


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

we knww nothing about the VSS or its ability to go into "safe mode". It very well could be the issue. We'll need to look into it further once we begin to reassemble the car.
Thanks for taking the time to help diagnose this issue guys - appreciated.


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: (blend)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blend* »_








now THAT'S a garage!

looks more like a lair... or somewhere law and order might discover a knife victim! ftw!


----------



## marked001 (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (CorradoFuhrer)*

without that space, the car would be nowhere close to what it is now..


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Update 02/28/2010*

all of this talk about a good handling C has inspired me to post some progress we made on our car this past weekend. So instead of making a few new threads for all the projects we have going this season, we figured maybe it's time to revive this build thread and keep it alive
As many of you know, we posted a few weeks back that we had stripped the car in preparation for the new full cage to be installed @ TyrolSport by Mike and Tom. While we were tearing sh!t up, we also pulled our broken engine - for those that didn't know, we apparently destroyed a bearing of some sort at our last event. Allen @ 53 Motorsports hooked us up by finding us a lump for a reasonable price. We figured that we could clean it up and install it for this season while we pull the old engine apart and decide what to do with it.
here's a few pics of the busted-goodness (in such good shape too)








 
 
 
 

here's a few pics of the new-goodness, aka "the lump"
 
 
after a little elbow grease
 
 
mmm, paint fumes
 
teaser pic

we'll have A LOT to post in the weeks and months to come, so stay tuned http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*

i thought i was the only one crazy enough to use the color . lol


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (herby53-akaherby53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *herby53-akaherby53* »_i thought i was the only one crazy enough to use the color . lol 

we do our best to be team-players


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (audisnapr)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (audisnapr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audisnapr* »_
we do our best to be team-players























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (audisnapr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audisnapr* »_
we do our best to be team-players
















My friend Josh with a 12 sec VRT Jetta coupe was running an all flat black bay with a lime green valve color all the time. People don't forget things like that.
Not the 12 sec part, the color part


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (NYCGTM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NYCGTM* »_
People don't forget things like that.


yup!! 
when i was asked why back then , i just said " why not "


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (herby53-akaherby53)*

does it make you go faster?


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (eurosportgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurosportgti* »_does it make you go faster?

green is the best flag at a lapping day 
better then :
yellow - this one is alittle scary 
red - this one sucks and never good
black - this one isnt good for you 
blue/yellow - this one is a ego buster


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (eurosportgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurosportgti* »_does it make you go faster?

Only if you add the right octane boost to the right color paint before spraying the whole car.
Don't get fooled by other nonsense. Those 15 HP window stickers are just BS.


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (NYCGTM)*

couple questions guys...
on our new-to-us engine, we found that both the upper guides are done for so they need to be replaced
1. can they be replaced without pulling the chains off?
2. the rear upper guide is currently metal - I've read about upgrading to the white version with new tensioner. Is this applicable with our double-chain 12V or does that only apply to the single-chain 12V?
need to order up some parts and get this thing back together. thanks guys.


----------



## G0to60 (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: Update 02/28/2010 (audisnapr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audisnapr* »_ 
 


Once again great work on the car. Glad you guys are back at it.
One question I have is what did you use to clean up the block? Is it just a wire brush and degreaser or did you use some other chemical to help?


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: Update 02/28/2010 (G0to60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G0to60* »_
Once again great work on the car. Glad you guys are back at it.
One question I have is what did you use to clean up the block? Is it just a wire brush and degreaser or did you use some other chemical to help?

angle grinder with a very heavy gauge wire wheel, misc wire brushes (by hand and on a drill) tooth brushes and a lot of elbow grease. This time around we just used the left over gas we had in that white jug in the photo (93oct) - once we got it to our liking, we blew it off with compressed air. Then we sprayed 100% rubbing alcohol on it to help dissolve any moisture still in the metal and blew it off again with compressed air. No idea if any of these steps will prove to be a good prep for paint, but it looked a hell of a lot better than when we got it.
when we cleaned the engine that came with the car, we used similar steps, but we also sprayed it down with that anti-rust stuff that can be bought at Home Depot. It supposed to turn the rust into iron or whatever and helps prevent rust from reoccurring. It recommends you use it prior to paint as well.
We didn't do that this time cause we were lazy and didn't want to go back to HD on a Saturday mid afternoon (which is right next to target, walmart, and every other major store in the area - we don't like ppl)


----------



## AustinVaughan (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: []---[] Project "Track 'Rado" :: Tons of Pics []---[] (audisnapr)*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2925 (Dec 11, 2007)

Hearing your car made me wish I had a VR.
Great thread. Keep up the good work.


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

we are gearing up for another full weekend of work - and it should be a nice one here on the east coast - they are saying high 60's/low 70's and sunny








Our goal this weekend is to get the new brake lines installed (the lines that are in the bay. we'll worry about the lines in the back of the car another time) and get the engine installed and fired up, which means we do have to put the dash back in temporarily and wire things back up, but we don't anticipate that being too bad
we got some parts over the past weeks, thanks to Allen @ 53 Motorsports so the past few nights I've been prepping the engine for final assembly, even setting up a temp location to do some sand blasting of parts that just can't seem to stay rust free. This time around we'll clear coat them with a matte clear and hope for a better result.
here's a pic from last night - if you look closely you can see a piece of glass suspended between the two metal stands. It's much easier to stand behind a piece of glass vs. wearing safety glasses or a shield while blasting the parts.


_Modified by audisnapr at 10:20 AM 3-18-2010_


_Modified by audisnapr at 10:21 AM 3-18-2010_


----------



## VR6_Dusman (May 27, 2009)

Dude, your Rado definitely rocks!
Very great project!


----------



## marked001 (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (VR6_Dusman)*

..got our 'new' engine in this weekend and amazingly, it even fired up








I spent the day Saturday assembling the rest of the engine and getting the trans mounted up while audisnapr redid the front brake lines and feed to the rear lines (adding a proportioning valve inside).... by the evening, we had the engine mounted and called it a night.
Sunday we spent getting the last few pieces on and getting everything plumbed, wired, and filled up. had to throw the dash, ecu, battery, and surge tank back in temporarily to fire it up. it took some time, but it eventually came to life... after swapping out some plugs, the engine is running smoothly.. and surprisngily, not leaking anywhere yet








some crappy pics i snapped along the way..


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (marked001)*

I still can't get over how awesome that shifter is! Definitely my favorite part. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (Forty-six and 2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Forty-six and 2* »_I still can't get over how awesome that shifter is! Definitely my favorite part. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks! we sure hope it works








Actually, one of the next items on our to-do list is to put the shifter back in the car. We had originally planned on giving TyrolSport a completely stripped car for the cage install, but since we are running out of time, we figured we might as well reassemble whatever we could to help cut down our to-do list on the back end of the cage install.
Once the car goes off to Tyrol, we'll start tackling all our new electrical gizmos and hope we can get everything installed and ready for our first event in June or July.


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (audisnapr)*

among the engine install and preparation for the new cage by Tyrol Sport, we have a few other projects we are sorting out for our first event. One of which is replacing our aluminum dash insert with a carbon fiber version. While we are there we'll be reconfiguring the switches (eliminating some, adding others) as well as removing the three analog gauges we've been running the last few seasons.
In place of the analog gauges, we decided to run a digital setup. This obviously isn't the standard off the shelf setup - in our grassroots style we decided to create our own setup (for a lot less money) that would retain our current MaxQData GPS lapping software, but add the ability to create a custom interface and gauges as well as add what ever parameters we wanted. In our case, all we need right now are Oil/Water temps, wideband AFR, RPMs, Speed, Oil pressure, and possibly throttle position.
All software runs off a Dell Mini 9 PC. After an exhaustive search, looking at all the big software companies, we happily decided to use a software called DashCommand made by Palmer Performance. It's a touch screen interface that allows for fully customized gauges and parameter selection. The software is typically used in conjunction with OBDII vehicles, but can be used with auxiliary hardware as well, ie: innovate, aem, plx and in our case Zeitronix.
We wanted to take the time to give a shout out to Pierre at Palmer Performance we are working with - he's taken the time to help us get the DashCommand working for our specific needs. 
Anyway, here's a few images of the process.
first mock up via sketchup and a screen capture of the DashCommand software

photoshop using a photo of carbon fiber - also showing the actual LED shift lights mounted in the CF faceplate. These LEDs will come on in sequence with the digital shift lights we created in the DashCommand

actual screen and software with mock-up plastic faceplate
 
 


_Modified by audisnapr at 11:01 AM 4-5-2010_


_Modified by audisnapr at 11:17 AM 4-7-2010_


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

a little update, but no pics, sorry.
we spent this past Saturday buttoning up a few things before we drop the car off at Tyrol Sport for the new cage. They had asked us to grind away the interior paint where the cage is welded to the car - to help move things along. We also wanted to get the car drivable so that we could drive it in and out of the trailer as well as into their shop (we didn't spend all that time painting the block green just to push the car around), so we needed to plumb up the clutch and bleed the clutch/brake system - for now we blocked off the rear brakes since we have yet to re-plumb the rear lines.
Also on the to-do list was to cut out the driver's side door guts/innards (we have window glass for sale if anyone needs them) in preparation for the roll bar side impact bars (aka NASCAR bars). We bolted up the axles, did a compression test, which yielded good results, thankfully, put the seat back in, the rad support back on and took her for her first test drive with the new engine. Granted we just went up and back twice on my local side street, but it was a chance to make sure our new shifter setup works and to verify that everything else was in order. So far, so good.
We'll be dropping of the car this Saturday and our plan is to take the dash home with us. While the car is getting the cage, we'll be rewiring the dash with all our new electrical goodies. Hopefully the guys at Tyrol will send us some pics of the process so that we can post up.
stay tuned.


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

as of Saturday, the car is now in the very capable hands of Tyrol Sport


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: (audisnapr)*

cool


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

No big updates... yet, but looks like the guys over at Tyrol Sport cleared a space for for the rado.
 
 
and a sketchup model Jason put together with some design ideas for the cage (unfinished)


----------



## duffmanh06 (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: (audisnapr)*

.....mega boss.......
thats what this is. wow. I hope to do this in a bunny one day. 

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## wed3k (Feb 22, 2010)

lime green cage!


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*FV-QR*

santa came early this year


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

while Tyrol Sport is grinding and welding in an effort to strengthen up the chassis, we are busy making changes to the dash.
 
 
 
the holes from our old autopower roll bar needed to be filled in
 
 
since we are no longer using the Autometer analog gauges, we are replacing the aluminum dash insert with a clean carbon fiber version.
 
we added two new relays to the mix

a new custom bracket for the OE fuse block. It was previously mounted on a custom bracket which was mounted to the OE knee bar, but that'll be gone once the cage is installed, so we had to come up with a new mount
 

and of course to complicate matters, we are installing a new wideband and fuel controller


----------



## ThaCorradoKid (May 26, 2004)

nice!


----------



## marked001 (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (ThaCorradoKid)*

not much of an update, but an update nonetheless.. carbon fiber has 'hopefully' been shipped out today to a friend who is doing us a favor and waterjetting out a bunch of goodies








here are some pics of the shop with a little good news and a little bad news.. 
good news.. they yanked the windshield w/o breaking it... and started on the base plates for the main hoop..
























bad news...found a little rust under the windshield, hopefully just some cleaning up and painting and not any welding :-/


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

wire wheel that rust and POR15 it!


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

TheBurninator said:


> wire wheel that rust and POR15 it!


 yup, that's exactly what they are doing 

After the wire wheel treatment. 
 
 
 

And finally some of the good stuff


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

very nice! cant wait to see the cage finished!


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

a few updated images sent over just a few minutes ago. def a full house at the shop right now - super grateful they have some time and resources to work on the cage! thanks mike!


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

looks good guys!


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

even more goodness


----------



## lotar_6 (Jan 16, 2004)

Nice work!! What's the first event target date? 

:thumb


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

a little friday update from the guys at TyrolSport


----------



## somebodynowhere (Feb 11, 2010)

Cage looks great. I want to see some vids of this thing rockin out!


----------



## v.i.massive (Oct 16, 2006)

the build is hot and that shifter is badass


----------



## Mk1Tink (May 14, 2009)

That cage looks great, very nice and tight fit. All though I would love to know how they are going to go around welding on the top of the main hoop its super tight up there and no way to drop the hoop though the floor.


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

Mk1Tink said:


> That cage looks great, very nice and tight fit. All though I would love to know how they are going to go around welding on the top of the main hoop its super tight up there and no way to drop the hoop though the floor.


Thanks. Once everything is tacked into place, the cage can be cut free from its four front pedestals, moved a few inches forward and dropped down 4-6" (however tall the pedestals are). This will give them access for 360* welding. No need to cut holes in the floor when the cage is built on the pedestals.


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

Sick cage build. :thumb:


----------



## Mk1Tink (May 14, 2009)

> audisnapr
> Originally Posted by Mk1Tink
> That cage looks great, very nice and tight fit. All though I would love to know how they are going to go around welding on the top of the main hoop its super tight up there and no way to drop the hoop though the floor.
> Thanks. Once everything is tacked into place, the cage can be cut free from its four front pedestals, moved a few inches forward and dropped down 4-6" (however tall the pedestals are). This will give them access for 360* welding. No need to cut holes in the floor when the cage is built on the pedestals.


always thinking...... so far this is one of the nicest cages I have ever seen fabricated very quality work


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

progress. it is being made.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

completely a sick cage!


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

The guys over at TyrolSport have been really kind to us with the updates - here's some more progress 

 
 

after our initial test fit, we realized that although our helmets would most likely clear the halo diagonal once the padding was in place, it was best to give a some additional room. Tom added a kink which should provide a few additional inches of clearance. 
 

the passenger side door bars have a 5* bend to bring them out as close to the inner doors skin as possible 
 

the driver's side has a much bigger kink to give us more room 
 
 
 
 
 

it's coming along!


----------



## dude rado (May 22, 2003)

earnin yer propers with that cage.:thumbup:


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

it's been a while since our last update outside of the cage progress, but we finally have something to show. After a very long delay due to a really crappy carbon fiber supplier, we finally got our material and were able to get it waterjet.

dash insert:
 
 
 
 
 
 
 

digi dash face plate


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Badass cage and dash insert! Not sure what the exact regulations of your class are, but shouldn't the cage have a single piece hoop for over your head? Looks great how you have it, but not as safe as it could be.


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Badass cage and dash insert! Not sure what the exact regulations of your class are, but shouldn't the cage have a single piece hoop for over your head? Looks great how you have it, but not as safe as it could be.


thanks! no, IT classes allow for single a-pillar bars up and back to the main hoop with cross members added to create the halo - or - single halo hoop with downtubes as a-pillar bars. both versions/approaches are safe.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

loving the dash set up! really wanting to do something similar to this on the next build


----------



## lotar_6 (Jan 16, 2004)

beautiful!!!


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

audisnapr said:


> thanks! no, IT classes allow for single a-pillar bars up and back to the main hoop with cross members added to create the halo - or - single halo hoop with downtubes as a-pillar bars. both versions/approaches are safe.



:thumbup: It is very well done. One of the most impressive C's in here. Love your constant quality upgrades. :beer:


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*The Cage is Done!*

Huge props to the guys at Tyrol Sport for putting in the extra time to bang out the remaining items on the cage and get us out the door on schedule.

In order for Jason and I to get the car back together and make the Watkins Glen event at the end of July, we had to ask the guys at Tyrol to put in some extra time and get the car done by this past Friday so that we could have it over the weekend in order to get it prepped and painted. Although they wanted to keep it through Monday (today) I pushed, begged, and whined enough that they were willing to stay late and get it done on a hot and muggy friday.

I can't thank the guys at Tyrol enough for working until 2am on Saturday morning to finish things up. Thanks guys!

Some pics our the party at Tyrol Sport on Friday night.

 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 

After getting a few hours sleep Saturday morning after getting home and in bed by 4:30, I started prepping the cage first thing. However, before I started painting I had to make sure the dash was cut and fitted to avoid scratching up the new paint during later on.

Anyway, after prepping all the tubing with scotch-brite pads, masking and then decreasing the tubing, the painting began.

 
 
 
 

 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 

the current condition of my garage


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

we made a good amount of progress over the past weeks now that we have the car in our hands. Finally this last weekend we were able to see the fruits of our labor. Shti is coming together!



digi dash with integrated shift lights
 

our new home for this season. I think we are much happier with the darker scheme of the dash
 
 
 
 
 

all new hard lines throughout the car with proportioning valve. we are waiting on the two 90* fittings we ordered this last week. once they are in we'll finish it up, fill the system and check for leaks.
 

new reverse lock-out brake lever as promised.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

WOW :thumbup:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Just when I wasn't sure it could get any better, it did!

Stellar work!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

sdezego said:


> Just when I wasn't sure it could get any better, it did!
> 
> Stellar work!


INDEED 

Nice work fellas :thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer:

Officially Subscribed


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

i want a ride


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

AMAZING!!!!


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

dude i love this ****! this is what i wanna do on the next project


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

thanks guys! we are close. new to us engine, new cage, new electronics, new brake lines throughout, etc, etc.... damn, we really went overboard didn't we? 

we'll be working again this weekend so that we can get the car pretty much nailed down. Saturday the 24th will be our shake down runs in a parking lot somewhere, followed by Watkins Glen on the 30th for three days of awesome.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

The dash and the cage came out really well. I like how the CF turned out. Really nice touch with how the weaves in the CF were turned on the sections you cut out.:thumbup:


----------



## rventoo7 (Nov 13, 2002)

what kind of shifter is that looks stockish


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

rventoo7 said:


> what kind of shifter is that looks stockish


read the thread.


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

That dash is amazing! Love every bit of this car...


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*shakedown*

after sitting for a few months, the rado got a chance to stretch its legs again; albeit for short spurts around a curb infested parking lot, it was still a chance to shake things out and see what issue pop up. We had done so many things to the car this off-season that any number of problems could have come up. We are happy to report that most everything checks out.

We had a small clutch issue, which we assume was air in the lines. We bleed it real quick on the spot which seemed to cure the problem.

We have a small issue of the PC overheating, but think we can solve that pretty easily - it was, after all, 95* out and we didn't have a windshield with the 8" black visor to help protect from sunlight.

here's a few minutes of Jason tearing up our track tires on a rock riddled parking lot






a few pics he took with his phone while testing
 
 
 
 
 

and a few pics from later in the day once we started doing some of the finishing touches to the interior. Interior is 95% complete. Still need to add some more padding, do some more wire management, mount the new rear view mirror, relocate the electric noise suppressor (currently zip tied to the relays), probably mount some PC fans under the PC, wire up the camera and radio... that should be about it I think.


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

amazing build.


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

wow, just wow


----------



## boner (May 19, 2002)

i'd be interested to know how much this thing weighs now that it's all said and done. doubt much more could be taken out of it....


----------



## Noodleboy (Mar 2, 2006)

the cage and dash came out amazing. this entire car is amazing you guys have done a great job with it:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

boner said:


> i'd be interested to know how much this thing weighs now that it's all said and done. doubt much more could be taken out of it....


 we'll know on Saturday. We'll do our final corner balance which will give us the total weight.


----------



## tur bow (Apr 1, 2004)

Proper! :thumbup:


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

the carbon on the dash is making me nut everytime


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

nice work


----------



## marked001 (Mar 19, 2002)

we leave for Watkins Glen thursday night, so the car is very very close to being ready....

we threw it up on our loaner scales on a very uneven driveway, late saturday night... just to get a weight, didnt have the ambition to do any adjusting... i guess we didnt remember very well the last time we weighed it, because it was a very pleasant site to see this...










and that's an even 2500 when i'm driving


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

2500 w/driver is not something to shake a stick at :thumbup:


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

unfortunately, ITS min weight for a corrado is 2680 - so we are a few pounds under


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

we learned a few things during out shake down run - one of those things was that our laptop was not going to tolerate 97* ambient temps while being on the floor of the car with the sun beating down on it - go figure.

so we are making some effort to keep the laptop cool with the following steps:
1) cut away some of the foam padding we placed under the laptop so that air can better circulate across and under it
2) add two cooling fans to help suck the hot our out of the laptop
3) add a ducting hose to force outside fast moving air down to the laptop
4) possible add a reflective coating on the laptop lid

here's a few pics of the new fans being installed on the RAM mount.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

audisnapr said:


> unfortunately, ITS min weight for a corrado is 2680 - so we are a few pounds under


WOW... almost 200 lbs to add 

That car should move either way but that car weighs nothing now. Surprised me a bit with the cage put in. Without the cage you would be far under that minimum.


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

TheBurninator said:


> WOW... almost 200 lbs to add
> 
> That car should move either way but that car weighs nothing now. Surprised me a bit with the cage put in. Without the cage you would be far under that minimum.


They can use me and my fat ass as a weight ballast.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Krazee said:


> They can use me and my fat ass as a weight ballast.


Actually I am about 180... I could just ride passenger on the track with them :laugh:


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

we'll have to strap one of you to the roll bar on the pass side since we don't have a pass seat - make sure you keep your feet off the laptop please


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

audisnapr said:


> we'll have to strap one of you to the roll bar on the pass side since we don't have a pass seat - make sure you keep your feet off the laptop please


I will bring some ratchet straps to keep me in place


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

buttoning up last minute items last night and packing our gear. Some final pics before we stuff it in the trailer tomorrow night.


----------



## ThaCorradoKid (May 26, 2004)

good luck guys! come home safe and w/ a long kill list.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

i just wanna say it again, i want to do that shifter. thought about the CAE one as well but damn that bitch is expensive. this would be a nice alternative, so if you wanna make another mounting bracket someday let me know


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

corrado_sean2 said:


> i just wanna say it again, i want to do that shifter. thought about the CAE one as well but damn that bitch is expensive. this would be a nice alternative, so if you wanna make another mounting bracket someday let me know


yeah, we'd all love to have a CAE shifter, but they are pretty damn expensive. There are alternatives out there though - some guys even make their own. Check into Sorg Motorsports, they make a really decent VW Racing style shifter for cheap. And now with the Euro in the crapper, it's even much more attainable. 

Last time I contacted Sorg, the price had gone up to 209Euros = $273USD plus shipping which I think they said was $35USD (does not include the base)


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

If you use Burns or Krazee as ballast make them lay down the whole way to keep the CG as low as possible.


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

dogger said:


> If you use Burns or Krazee as ballast make them lay down the whole way to keep the CG as low as possible.



haha, very true!

@corrado_sean2 - also here is my collection of shifter pics: http://gallery.visualrealms.com/categories.php?cat_id=167


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

dogger said:


> If you use Burns or Krazee as ballast make them lay down the whole way to keep the CG as low as possible.


I'm tall, Kyle is short. So I figure the best setup is me length wise on the passenger side, and kyle width wise in place of the rear seats.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Krazee said:


> I'm tall, Kyle is short. So I figure the best setup is me length wise on the passenger side, and kyle width wise in place of the rear seats.


HAHA perfect! The Logic behind this is great:laugh:


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

here's a couple things to chew on for now...




skip ahead if you don't want to watch my warm up lap.


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

audisnapr said:


> here's a couple things to chew on for now...


That sounds FREAKIN' AWESOME - unlike any VR6 I have heard before!!!


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

I wish I could report that things went really well this past event, but unfortunately we struggled.

It all started well, we were able to get out of town early enough, arrived late Thursday night/Friday morning which gave us about 5 hours of sleep before we needed to be at the track (better than the 1 to 2 hours we got last year). Arrived at the track, unpacked, went through tech with no issues and got ready for our first sessions.

We were pretty confident with everything even though we hadn't tested much. The biggest unknown was the proportioning valve in our braking system. The parking lot shake down we had done a few weeks prior wasn't a good place to tweak the settings, so we had to wait until our first sessions at The Glen 

My first session was what I expected - scary as shiat since all I had were front brakes, a few unknowns and a bunch of crazy fast cars all around me. I tried to dial in the back brakes, but it was nearly impossible to know how much to turn the knob (in hindsight we should have purchased a gauge and put it on each caliper to see where things were before we went out on track). Anyway, the engine seemed strong, car felt balanced through the turns, computer was working, etc, etc. I made it through the session fine, but as soon as I got back to the pits and we checked the temp on the brakes, we realized the rear brakes hadn't really even touched the rotors. The fronts were blazing hot and the rears were less than warm. So something was up. We unscrewed the proportioning valve knob about half way thinking we just hadn't gone far enough and sent Jason out for his first session. At first he didn't feel any change so he started to tweak the knob even more, but then all of a sudden the brakes went soft, which of course freaked him out so he had to come in.

We weren't sure what the next step would be - he said we still had brakes, but the pedal was really low. So we figured I'd go out and get an idea of what was going on before we made any further adjustments. Once I got out there in session 2, I could confirm that we had brakes, but they were definitely spongy and low. Ultimately, all that needed to happen was a quick bleed in the rear and we'd have a great set of front/rear brakes, well-balanced and would last us throughout the event.

Sadly, that was the least of our worries. About 3/4 way through my session two, the engine started missing really badly so I had to come in. This would be the beginning of a torturous afternoon and evening. Our first thought was plugs - they were relatively new, but we thought maybe we could have burned them up in the parking lot since we were running it pretty lean at the time. We made a trek to the local NAPA, picked up some plugs swapped them in - no change. OK.... now what? Plug wires looked fine. Everything in the bay looked in order. Let's see if we have spark on each plug. Jason pulled out each plug, one at a time while I sat in the car cranking it. We had spark on each plug. Now what? Coil packs. We have the MSD coilpack conversion which we've been running for the past 2 season without a hiccup. They looked fine. The wires leading into the coilpacks were a bit lose, but weren't falling out. We had two extra packs with us, so we decided to start swapping them one by one. No change. WTF? To say the least, we were baffled. By now we were missing sessions 3 and our day was nearly over.

The one thing that you can't miss about a track event is how nice people are - especially when it's obvious that things aren't going well with your car. We had several people come over, some with a great wealth of experience and others only curious but are there to talk you through it. I know none of those guys are on this forum, but just the same we have to throw out a thanks to everyone that stopped by to offer advice, parts, or just to talk and maybe inspire an idea. In the end, a younger guy who was a mechanic for a Porsche that the film crew was using (filming some pilot show) seemed to go out of his way to come talk us through the troubleshooting steps to diagnose our problem. Although we had previously verified that each plug was sparking, while wiggling the power wires on the MSD coilpacks he noticed the engine would smooth out. So as he pulled each wire out of the coilpacks and found that the spade connectors weren't making great contact with the coilpack we knew we had solved the missing issue. We ran back to NAPA, bought some beefier and longer spade connectors and got everything back together.

After everything was reconnected, we fired her back up and realized we had more than one issue. Hoping maybe it just needed to be cleared out after all the tweaking we had done, we sent Jason out in his session 3, but after one very slow (and dangerous) lap he came back in with bad news. It wasn't "missing" anymore more, but it was popping under load and it didn't sound right. We spent the next several hours, staring at a VR6 engine bay with no real idea what was going on. Was it fuel, spark, weak spark, bad sensor somewhere.... no idea. VAGCOM didn't tell us anything. AFRs were within reason. It idled nice, revved OK. But as soon as you got on it under load, it would pop like crazy. We were at a loss and feared it would be a very early end to a 3 day track event.

Exhausted, we gave up for the night around 6pm - I know, it sounds early, but we drove 5 hrs the night before, slept for 5 hours, were up at 5am, toiled over the car all day, etc, etc. We were beat. We spent most of the night on the phone with Olaf from Atomic Motorsports. I've gotta say, he's gone above and beyond the call of duty with guys like us simply for running his logo on our car. Big thanks to him!

Anyway, with no idea where to start troubleshooting with the car on Saturday morning, we figured we should at least go to tech to make sure we were good to go "in case" we do get it running right. After tech, we brought the car back to our pit area and just sat there. We didn't know what else to do. Plugs again? Jason had already pulled, checked and replaced them about 5 times at this point. Fueling? Who knew? How about I just take it out and romp on it and see if I can blow it up? So that's what I did. I took it out in session one and buried the pedal as far down as it could go. Yup, it sure did pop a lot, but it was still making power. Interesting. I ran the whole 15-20 minutes session like this. AFRs were a little lean here and a little fat there, but surprisingly, I was turing laps times on par with my times from last year. Interesting... no, actually WTF?

So that's what we did. We ran the entire day, making very few adjustments besides fueling tweaks via our APEXi with an engine that was less than perfect, but that still made power. What was even more interesting was that the popping seemed to happen less and less often as the day progressed. Also perplexing was that the popping was almost gone during the first two warm up laps, but increased in frequency as the car got hotter? All sorts of ideas were thrown at us - we ran to NAPA one more time during lunch and even bought some MAF cleaner - no change. Maybe the lift pump was cracked and sucking air so we filled the tank - no change - even right before I ran out of gas while on track so it wasn't sucking air... yet 

Saturday's lapping ended and it was time to enjoy the banquet dinner with the PCA group - which BTW really knows how to put on an event.

With Sunday's sessions threatened by rain and the car less than 100% we toyed with the idea of packing it up, but ultimately figured that since we had lost most of Friday's sessions we should stay and try to get a few sessions in. The car was the same, handling was fine, braking was solid, but the engine wasn't quite right. We tried our best to stay positive and just enjoy what we did have until... Jason radio'd in that the windshield had just been hit by a rock and left a decent size spider crack. Dang, just can't catch a break. We ran our morning sessions and I ran one afternoon session, we packed up and left. Fortunately the trek home was without incident.

We did manage, believe it or not, to knock a few seconds off our lap times from last year. Once I get a chance to check the GPS data I'll be able to report back with exact times.

Other than the above mentioned headaches, and our REV limiter preventing us from getting past 115mph @ 5400 rpm, the car was great - haha. The cage was solid and thankfully we didn't have to test its strength. We received several comments that it had turned out really well so we were happy that people noticed. A big thanks again to Mike, Tom and the crew at TyrolSport for their hard work in that area.

Fortunately we didn't have to swap out our spare throw-out bearing. We had feared the one that was in the car was on its last leg so Allen at 53motorsports hooked us up last minute. As always, thanks to him for taking care of us first thing.

And again, a huge thanks to Olaf at Atomic Motorsports. Texting, emails and phone calls all day Friday and Saturday was huge. Who does that? We've never even met the guy.


----------



## marked001 (Mar 19, 2002)

camp 'rado...


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

That sounds like a really rough weekend guys. Sorry to hear you had so many issues. :beer::beer:


----------



## marked001 (Mar 19, 2002)

here's a couple laps with the GoPro out the window... http://vimeo.com/13869574


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

a couple more in-car vids... 

me 





jason


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

finally got a chance to finish up a vid that has both data and the 2nd camera shot


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

We are getting excited about our last event at NJMP Thunderbolt with PCA, Oct 22-24. It's not too late to register if anyone wants to join in the fun - last day is the 17th. You can sign up for Friday, Sat/Sun, or all three days, Fri thru Sunday. :beer:


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

I wanted to stop in and send a big thanks (again) to Allen @ 53 Motorsports - as always he's gone out of his way to help us out, this time by sourcing a replacement windshield at a moments notice. We can always count on you bud - thanks again!

http://stores.homestead.com/Herbys53/StoreFront.bok

So now we are pretty much ready to go. Trailer is somewhat packed and our pit tools and gear are organized, ready to be loaded up.


----------



## remedyz12965 (Oct 1, 2007)

amazing stuff! you really did it all :beer:


----------



## inquisitive (May 23, 2008)

Love the car/build!

Wish you the best of luck on your next race and I'm sure you guys learned quite a bit from the issues that arose at The Glenn.


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

remedyz12965 said:


> amazing stuff! you really did it all :beer:





inquisitive said:


> Love the car/build!
> 
> Wish you the best of luck on your next race and I'm sure you guys learned quite a bit from the issues that arose at The Glenn.


thanks guys! We appreciate the vote of confidence. The Glen did teach us a few things - hopefully we'll have less 'learning' and more driving when out at NJMP for our last event this weekend.


----------



## DubCorrado (Aug 7, 2009)

I dont know much about racing but I can sure as hell can respect a nice proper build, especially all the work you did to make it what it is :thumbup: so that in itself should be enough


----------



## VOLKSWAGGER (Nov 1, 2009)

*The Sickest Thing Ive Ever.....Whatever*

I LoVE THIS SH!T:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DubCorrado (Aug 7, 2009)

Got that right :beer:


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

we'll try and put an update together for you guys at some point in the next week or so. hang tight :thumbup:


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

NJMP, Thunderbolt circuit recap: I've gotta say I'm a little less motivated than usual to write this update, for a few reasons, but mostly because the season is over, there's a definite chill in the air, the car is all tucked away and it's time to take care of other business. However, in an effort to update the few of you that enjoy our photos, videos and who may actually hope to one day get your Corrado out on the track, here's the not so happy ending recap to our first time at NJMP's Thunderbolt circuit.

As some of you know, prior to this event we had been plagued over the past month(s) with an engine stutter that we struggled to diagnose. Ultimately, after replacing a few different elements we were finally able to shake the stutter and enjoy the sweet sounds of a solid VR6 once again! A big thanks to everyone who helped us narrow it down. And to those who are curious, let's just say the plug wires were a big factor. Thanks Mike! 

So after we finally got the car in running order, we had to tackle the cracked windshield. And as always, thanks to our friends at 53Motorsports, we had the replacement glass in our hands and just as quickly installed it and added some vinyls to complete the look and provide some sun shade. We were ready to go. After a quick pre-track inspection by the guys at TyrolSport, we packed up without a problem and made our way down to Philly Thursday night.

This was to be a three day event with PCA's Riesentoter chapter who we've run with a few times now, most recently at Watkins Glen a few months back. As per usual, we rolled up at the track at the azz-crack of dawn (actually it may have still been completely dark out), rolled the car out, headed over to tech, rolled through tech, and back over to base camp without any problems  Did I mention it was in the 40's? As you can imagine, getting motivated at 7am in the cold while standing outside isn't the easiest thing in the world to do, no matter how much fun we were about to have. After the driver's meeting things warmed up a bit and we got ourselves ready for session one.

Session one, let's just say, was more like walking through your house blindfolded, arms stretched out feeling your way around. You sorta know where you are going, but just don't have the confidence to go about it at normal speeds. It's the exact same thing on a new track. We've seen the track, we've watched videos, we've looked over the track map, but honestly it has very little impact on actually driving the track at speed. Fortunately, neither of us had any problems, but wow, what a messy first set of laps! Of course, the more you lap, the better you get, but with GT2, GT3 and a slew of other fast cars screaming around us, it definetely adds an element to the "learning".

By mid day Friday, Jason and I were already forming our opinions of the track. We were getting faster, but we weren't liking it any better. I think we both agreed that Thunderbolt just isn't as fluid as Lightning is. We also quickly realized that our spring rates were way too soft for this track. The slower portion of the track has several, tight, left-right turns and really punishes the suspension... and my inner ear. We found there was a lot of roll in our car that we had never really experienced on other tracks. Regardless, we were there to enjoy some track time and we weren't gonna let a little motion sickness bring us down 

We knew going into this event that our tires were on their last leg. They weren't showing any cords yet, but after three and a half seasons, they were bound to give up soon. Sure enough, right at the end of Jason's session three, they were pushed to their limits. He had a nice moment on track where he locked up the inside front wheel, creating a flat spot all the way to the cords. At the time he wasn't entirely sure he had done any damage, but ultimately, the tire was done.



Luckily, we had our spare factory wheels with Falcon Azensis with us; we've been lugging them around with us since day one, but this was the first time they were called into action. We put two of the good Toyo RA1's up front and bolted up two Falcon's in rear. We were less than confident they would be as good at the Toyo's so we took it slow. Turns out, they were fine. Our lap times were no better, but no worse. So we pushed on. It might be session four or five, but at one point I did push a little too hard 








Here's what it looks like to be a rolling chicane in the black/red run group with PCA:






Notice I haven't mentioned the engine? That's right - it ran strong the entire time. Not so much as a hiccup! Well, maybe a hiccup here and there because we let the fuel tank get below 1/8 a couple times, but the engine itself was solid. I'd be remiss if I didn't give a shout out to Olaf from Atomic Motorsports for all his help and continued support. Fortunately this time around, we didn't have to call him for support, the hood stayed closed _while in the pits_ and we simply enjoyed our time.

This is what enjoying our time looks like. No tools, the hood is closed, just chill'n, etc, etc...


The end of day one came and we closed up shop and headed home for the night. We were happy with the day's progress and knew tomorrow would be even better. Jason had been very ill all week, but he sucked it up and pushed through all day Friday. Unfortunately he wasn't able to pull it off two days in a row. I got the word at 5:30 am Saturday morning that I would be flying solo for the day. 

Saturday promised better weather, less wind and a less unfamiliar race track. I had high hopes. This was my first time out with this car on my own and needless to say it felt odd. Getting buckled in the car was per usual, although I seem to be able to snap the driver's net in easier, even while inside the car then Jason can from outside (he'll claim he was weak from sickness, but whatever). Sadly, I had no need to plug in to the radio harness as I had no one to talk to  Anyway, session one for me was crazy. There were forty-plus cars on track; that's approximately thirty-five, modern, fast, GT2/3 Porsches with experienced drivers/instructors, a hand full of current Corvettes, and me. I drove in my mirrors the entire session!

Since Jason didn't attend, I did have the option to run with his white group which had approximately twenty cars of various makes and models. So I did just that. I spoke with the track day officials and scored a white wrist band which afforded me the ability to run with either the black or white run groups. Without hesitation, I buckled back in for session two, but this time with the white group and hoped for some clear track, decent lap times and a chance to drive with my eyes focused on the track ahead, not what was about to run me over. I'm happy to report, I did all of those things. Here's the last eleven minutes of that session.






Click, click, click... that's how my session three started  WTF? I was all buckled in, helmet on, cameras were rolling, the session was a minute from starting and there I was pressing the little red starter button and all I got was 'click'. I figured it was the starter relay, but that meant I had to unbuckle, take the net down, climb out of the car, take off the helmet, get tools, do work, blah, blah, blah. So instead, I gave the relay a good whack! Still nothing. F^cker. So I unbuckled, pulled down the net, climbed out, took off my helmet, got the allen wrench, pulled the relay, swapped the relay, pushed the starter button... click. Starter wire maybe? Pulled the hood pins, popped the hood, check the starter wire and plug, shut the hood... ran back around, pushed the starter button... click. Son of a... Wiggled the wire on the fuse block for the starter, checked the fuse, pushed the starter button... VROOOM! Nice! Run back around, climb back in, put the net up, buckle up, put the helmet on, drive away while putting on my gloves, get waved through at the pit wall, and start the session.






.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Yup. The day/weekend/season was over just like that 

A few photos of Jason from Friday

 
 
 
 
 


And of course, the carnage:
http://gallery.visualrealms.com/data/media/173/img_3131.jpg
http://gallery.visualrealms.com/data/media/173/img_3134.jpg

Anyway, it's time to put her away for the winter. We obviously have a few projects on our plate before next season so we'll be sure to keep you posted. We are thinking carbon fiber hood and polycarbonate windscreen for starters  We hope to compete in a time attack event next year, but that remains to be seen.

I'll be posting up a few more videos as I get the time to create them. Until next season!


----------



## FullThrottleORL (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbup:

I'm sad I will have to wait till next season to see more rolling shots on the track.  

Cant wait to see the next evolution of the car though! 

:thumbup:


----------



## AceWaters (Sep 2, 2008)

sigh.. i freakin' love you guys. Thanks for the awesome photos!:thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## somebodynowhere (Feb 11, 2010)

This is so awesome makes me want to abandon my build gut the car and throw a cage in it! Good job guys :thumbup:


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

FullThrottleORL said:


> :thumbup:
> I'm sad I will have to wait till next season to see more rolling shots on the track.
> Cant wait to see the next evolution of the car though!
> :thumbup:


Us too!



AceWaters said:


> sigh.. i freakin' love you guys. Thanks for the awesome photos!:thumbup:opcorn:


Anytime. More to come next year 



somebodynowhere said:


> This is so awesome makes me want to abandon my build gut the car and throw a cage in it! Good job guys :thumbup:


Do it. Or buy another one and make it your dedicated track toy. You don't need a cage to get out there and drive. Just get out there and have some fun.


----------



## insanecuban (Dec 12, 2004)

nice


----------



## hallkbrd (Apr 8, 2000)

Good show!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Awesome write up. Sorry bout the hood and the windshield guys. The carbon hoods make a good wight difference, just watch out for stress cracks. The rubber seal on the rain tray tends to cause increased pressure above 130, without it the CF hoods tend not to start bulging until about 145-150.


----------



## SailorJ (Oct 29, 2010)

Great project! Just got done with the whole read through and it blows my mind! I don't recall seeing it besides the Genie headers , but what did you guys finally end up going with on your exhaust system and intake because it sounds amazing like no other VR I've heard!


----------



## insanecuban (Dec 12, 2004)

wow nice ride. :beer: this is for you :beer: and one for me after reading this thread. cant wait till next season and see this thing in person.


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

SailorJ said:


> Great project! Just got done with the whole read through and it blows my mind! I don't recall seeing it besides the Genie headers , but what did you guys finally end up going with on your exhaust system and intake because it sounds amazing like no other VR I've heard!


Correct, we never really did cover in detail what we did with the exhaust. We stuck with the Genie headers, simply because that's what we had (for better or worse). After the collector of the header, I believe we have the factory flange/flex pipe which has the bung for the o2 sensor. We hacked off the rest of the pipe and went custom from there back.

Right after the o2 sensor, we have a clamp that connects a 4" Magnaflow muffler which sits right up in the tunnel. From there we have another clamp that connects a 90* pipe we bought from Summit racing. I believe each leg of the pipe is close to 3ft long which extends the pipe far enough back that it's under the rear seat tub, where it then turns and goes to the driver's side of the car where we have the side exhaust. And that's it.

For the intake, we have the BMC CDA canister connected to the MAF housing which is connected to an aluminum flex pipe which connects to the TB. We use brake duct tubing to get the air from the front of the bumper to the CDA canister


----------



## Rally VW (Sep 7, 2008)

Awesome build guys! I hope someday I can build something like this.


----------



## STEALTHCORRADO (Oct 14, 2005)

keep up the great work.:beer:


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*Stay Tuned!*

Bumping this back up to kick off the new season.

From our blog 

As the 2011 season approaches, there are a few decisions we have to make with regards to repairing the Corrado after "the hood incident" I had at NJMP's Thunderbolt circuit with PCA this past November. And although there's no definitive plan just yet, we did kick things off this past weekend by removing the damaged hood, hood hinges and windshield. The hood and hinges were removed easy enough, but we had our apprehensions when it came to the windshield since we had a horrible time removing the previous one. We had such a tough time removing the last one that we ended up calling a pro to come out and do it for us... and even they struggled with it for a couple hours and used every tool they had in their bag! Anyway, I'm happy to report that we managed to get this one out in one piece and with no injuries to either of us. So now we move on to scrounging up some cash and sourcing new parts before our first events in April-May.

Stay Tuned!

p.s. Incase you missed "the hood incident", here's another look.


----------



## Matysik (Oct 6, 2008)

Great build! Using this as inspiration for my road course mk2 jetta build :thumbup:


----------



## L. Cruz (Sep 13, 2008)

STEALTHCORRADO said:


> keep up the great work.:beer:



x2


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

The worst feeling ever is when hood opens in drive... :banghead::banghead:

I love this project ! :beer:


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

Matysik said:


> Great build! Using this as inspiration for my road course mk2 jetta build :thumbup:





L. Cruz said:


> x2





Rallye 1.8T said:


> The worst feeling ever is when hood opens in drive... :banghead::banghead:
> 
> I love this project ! :beer:


Thanks for the support, guys! We do appreciate it. :thumbup:


----------



## garytightpants (Jun 14, 2010)

i am in the process of doing a vr6 swap into my MK2 jetta and am converting it to cable-shift as well and was really inspired by your shifter setup. i was wondering how did you connect the brake-cable to the pin on the reverse lockout? or did you use something else?


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

garytightpants said:


> i am in the process of doing a vr6 swap into my MK2 jetta and am converting it to cable-shift as well and was really inspired by your shifter setup. i was wondering how did you connect the brake-cable to the pin on the reverse lockout? or did you use something else?


yeah, we used a standard bike brake cable I picked up from the bicycle shop.

I drilled a hole all the way through the pin so that I could slide the cable through the hole. Once I had it in the correct spot, I soldered it using a small torch, solder and solder paste. Clipped off the excess cable and sanded the end down smooth.


----------



## Choppa6 (Jan 9, 2009)

Fikkin A! I just read the whole thread!!!! WOW! This is bad ass guys!!


----------



## Nuzzi (Oct 18, 2001)

nice:thumbup: i assume your using cut down mounts in order to fit the g60 hood? few years ago i had a carbon hood flip up and actually ripped off the car, took off like a kite and found it half way up a tree haha, caused by faulty hood pins....


----------



## vwguin (Apr 12, 2002)

Mmmmm Genie headers...... I'm running those... Rare piece...


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

It took us a few weeks to get our act together, but we did finally find the time to get together and install the lexan windshield. In our last blog entry we said that we had decided on 1/4" material, but we struggled to find someone who could supply it in the correct size - it was always either too much material for too much money or not big enough. After a week or two of searching we finally found Clear 1 Racing. I spoke with PJ on the phone and via email a few times - very helpful guy - we appreciate their guidance. PJ suggested that 3/16" material was more than enough for what we were doing and they just so happened to sell sheets in the size we needed. To top it off, their shipping rates for such a large piece of lexan was more than reasonable - I think it cost $11 for shipping. Total cost to us for a 32"x60"x3/16" Lexan MR10 was $170 shipped. Add in some stainless steal nuts/bolts/washers and a rubber gasket and we had all the ingredients for some lexan windshield goodness.

I spent a few hours the weekend before the install cutting and shaping the lexan. I used the busted windshield as a template to trace a rough outline onto the masking paper of the lexan. Using a jig saw with a multi purpose blade and some care I cut the lexan without any troubles - I think the key is to use lower blade speeds and take your time. Sanding the edge of the lexan in order to fine tune the overall shape was quite a bit tougher than everyone described online. I tried using an orbital sander, a vibrating palm sander and a block of wood with sand paper all to no avail - they just didn't remove enough material. The only tool that seemed to be able to do the trick was my bench top belt sander. It was a little tricky holding that large of a sheet vertically over the sander in order to shape the edge, but it did finally work out. After a few test fits and some additional shaping, the lexan sheet was ready to be installed.

We took Clear 1's advice and installed a 1"x1/8" thick rubber strip around the perimeter of the windshield opening. The rubber strip creates a nice level base for the lexan to sit on. We used black gasket maker to bond the rubber to the body of the car. I was a bit worried that the gasket maker wouldn't adhere to the rubber so I did a few test strips that ultimately revealed that there wouldn't be a problem. We used clothes pins to hold the rubber at the corner while the gasket maker cured. We let the gasket maker cure overnight as per its directions.


The next step was to drill the holes in the lexan. We purchased a special polycarbonate drill bit to do this because we heard several horror stories of cracking the lexan with ordinary metal drill bits. We divided up the spacing of the holes evenly throughout - the spacing ended up being somewhere between 4 and 5 inches depending on the side.

Once the holes were all drilled in the lexan, we placed the windshield back in the opening, centered it and secured it in place. Now using a metal drill bit, we drilled through the rubber and metal of the body through the holes we had just drilled in the lexan.
  

Once all the holes were drilled in the body of the car, the next step was to paint a black border on the inside of the lexan. Thinking that we needed to use a tape that would curve very easily, we used a few different pin masking tapes, all with no success. It was just too hard to create a nice clean curve to match the shape of the windshield with 1/4" wide masking tape. In the end, 1" blue painter's tape was the best material for the job. It stretched just enough to match the curve of the windshield but wide enough to not create any obvious bumps. We did 1-1/4" top and sides and 3" bottom borders. As you can see in the photo, we left the majority of the lexan masking in tact so that we didn't have to re-mask for painting purposes.


Sanding off the MR10 scratch resistant coating was a bit of a challenge, but the vibrating palm sander seemed to do the trick with a little extra pressure. The real trick is sanding as close to the masking tape as possible without destroying that wonderful tape edge you just carefully created. After wiping down the lexan with some rubbing alcohol we put down one light coat of black enamel, followed by two medium coats.


Although we won't be hitting speeds in access of 140 mph and a center brace isn't totally necessary, we did have the material on hand and figured it couldn't hurt to have it just in case. We added a couple layers of that same rubber we used around the perimeter of the windshield to the top of the aluminum u-channel so that the windshield would have something to sit on. Finally, we painted the center brace matte black to match the rest of the car.


The moment of truth. Everything was in place, all the holes were drilled (and countersunk where required), the paint was dry, the center brace was in place... time to drop in the windshield. We added a dab of gasket maker at each hole to help prevent water penetration at the holes and using stainless steal, 4mm, flat head screws, secured the new lexan windshield into place. We had to use self tapping screws (#8's) at the bottom since there was no access to the back of the screws to add a washer and nut.
   

A couple overalls
 

We plan to go back and do a nice bead of silicone around the perimeter to fill the gap between the body of the car and the lexan to waterproof the setup.


----------



## bdfcorrado (Feb 3, 2006)

just saw 1.4G on one of those videos....impressive :thumbup:


----------



## somebodynowhere (Feb 11, 2010)

new windshield looks really good... I was hoping you'd do lexan after the whole windshield incident... replace the rest of the windows now too


----------



## El Groso (May 29, 2008)

Just.. thanks for sharing.. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

bdfcorrado said:


> just saw 1.4G on one of those videos....impressive :thumbup:


I'll be honest, I have no idea how accurate that thing is, but for the sake of argument, let's say it's dead on 



somebodynowhere said:


> new windshield looks really good... I was hoping you'd do lexan after the whole windshield incident... replace the rest of the windows now too


yeah, we've talked about it and it may come in time. it's only money



El Groso said:


> Just.. thanks for sharing.. :thumbup::beer:


thanks for reading!

Stay tuned - Krazee dropped off a nice little present for us last night. It'll go on the car tonight.


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

nice update. it's nice to see you guys are still at it.


----------



## kingbeann (Nov 21, 2006)

*Great build, glad it continues to evolve!*

I stumbled upon this thread in the motorsports secton while looking for ideas/info for my GRM $2011 Challenge Jetta. This build is pretty inspiring with a lot of clever engineering - like the shifter, bumper mounting, paint booth, aero underbody, etc. GL with the continued build and great job!

I just pulled up your 4am racing website as well and see that there are even more updates that didn't make it into the vortex, I'll have to check that out later when I have more time.

One thing I've always wondered was why you didn't scrape out all the sound deadening and cut out the rear seat bracket? Also, when the cage was welded in it seems like the rear shock towers got seam welded, did anything else get seam welded?

There may be more details on your own website/blog, but I seem to have missed the interior painting on the vortex build thread, it just got painted somewhere... It looks like there is still sound deadening adhesive on the center hump, but maybe I am mistaken.

Please don't take this as criticism because you guys have done a really great job and I wish you continued success with this car!


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

kingbeann said:


> I stumbled upon this thread in the motorsports secton while looking for ideas/info for my GRM $2011 Challenge Jetta. This build is pretty inspiring with a lot of clever engineering - like the shifter, bumper mounting, paint booth, aero underbody, etc. GL with the continued build and great job!
> 
> I just pulled up your 4am racing website as well and see that there are even more updates that didn't make it into the vortex, I'll have to check that out later when I have more time.
> 
> ...



thanks kingbeann :thumbup:

we did... eventually remove the sound deadening... at least in the interior on the floor pans. You are correct though, we never removed the deadening stuff on the tunnel or the firewall for that matter (pure laziness I guess). I don't think we ever documented any of it though. It wasn't very glamorous and figured no one would care. Plus it was something I did on my own one weekend in preparation for when we painted the the interior with the Raptor bedliner stuff. I think there might be one photo of the beadliner painting somewhere. The only other paint the interior received was when I painted the cage.

As to why we didn't cut out the rear seat bracket... good question. To be honest it never really crossed our minds when we first started the project and I think we were really unclear as to how far we would take this project AND whether or not classing would be an issue if we started cutting things out of the car. I vaguely remember thinking we would have to put the interior back in if we wanted to compete at a level where the car would be competitive. Remember, we were completely new to all of this, including owning a VW Corrado. Once we started taking things to the next level, we did discuss removing the rear seat brackets several times, but again... that laziness thing just kept creeping back in 

No, only the rear shock towers were seam welded - nothing else.

Some day I'd like to start removing all the sound deadening from under the car, but for now it is what it is.

I'm glad you got something out of our build. Feel free to hit us up with any other questions. Good luck with your build as well!


here's the bedliner pic


we only painted from the rear seat tub forward. We had intended to redo it once it came back from the cage install at Tyrol, but we were pressed for time to make it to Watkins Glen - not to mention we had already done so many new things for the season - we simply ran out of time. Once the car was all back together we weren't gonna take it all back apart to repaint the interior (read: lazy)


----------



## fukndubn96 (Sep 7, 2006)

man ilove this thing, better gearing and alil more power and its gota be unstopable.


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*The Checklist*

As our June 23rd event with CART at LRP approaches, we are slowly checking to-do items off our checklist. This past weekend I was able to finish up the Lexan windshield install by adding a nice clean bead of black silicone in the gap between the lexan and the car's body. This silicone not only seals the gap to prevent water infiltration, but cleans up the installation just a bit more. Like always, we added a windshield banner to keep the sun out of our face and of course with that much blank real-estate we had to add a TyrolSport logo.



You may also notice we have a "new" hood. Thanks to our fellow Corrado enthusiast Krazee, we got our hands on a carbon fiber hood... finally! We'll be adding aero catch latches this time around and we are keeping the OE safety catch latch... just in case.



Some weight info:
The OE G60 hood, with hinges weighed 35lbs. The new CF hood (without hinges) weighs 22lbs.
The OE glass was 23lbs. The new Lexan replacement is 12lbs.
(I'll have to double check, but I think these are the correct weights)

We still have a few more items on the list to tackle, but I think we are in good shape to make the June 23rd event.


----------



## omega260 (May 16, 2009)

Ya just dont see cars like this around in plainfield. Ever been to a PCA event? just curious my friend has two 944s ones a turbo


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

omega260 said:


> Ya just dont see cars like this around in plainfield. Ever been to a PCA event? just curious my friend has two 944s ones a turbo


 yup, we run with the Riesentoter chapter of PCA a couple times a year. We did Watkins Glen and NJMP Thunderbolt with them last year. Very cool group of people, amazing cars to run with.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Here is what you were looking for earlier this year.

http://www.sqsracing.com/produkt/4:4:sqs-sequent-shifter-vw-audi-seat-skoda


----------



## vwguin (Apr 12, 2002)

DeckManDubs said:


> Here is what you were looking for earlier this year.
> 
> http://www.sqsracing.com/produkt/4:4:sqs-sequent-shifter-vw-audi-seat-skoda


Nice!!!!


----------



## boner (May 19, 2002)

I've been keeping up with this since you started and have been taking notes as i've begun my mk3 trackrat build. question about your windshield though (and other windows). did you mould them to any curvature or did you just cut it to shape and screw them in? i have no feel for how flexible 3/16" is?


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

boner said:


> I've been keeping up with this since you started and have been taking notes as i've begun my mk3 trackrat build. question about your windshield though (and other windows). did you mould them to any curvature or did you just cut it to shape and screw them in? i have no feel for how flexible 3/16" is?


3/16" is plenty flexible. We went with 3/16" because we had the exact same concern about the 1/4" version. 3/16" is as thin as I would go if I did it again, but would prob opt to go with 1/4" for the simple reason that 3/16", once over 115mph starts move around a bit. I'm glad we installed the center support because I bet the 3/16" that we have in there now would flap around even more without it.

btw, we went with the flat, scratch resistant stuff - def costs quite a bit more, but looks great and held up well to our wipers throughout the entire rain soaked event at LRP.

good luck.


----------



## boner (May 19, 2002)

oooh, different grades? poop. will have to look into it when i get to that point. called a local place up this am and they said $195 for a 4x8 sheet. but didn't ask about scratch resistant.... good to know about the center support. i'll bend one up this weekend and get ready to install when the glass goes later this winter. 

meh. we'll see. i would call that price pretty reasonable tho so if the windsheild needs replacement every coupla years, no biggie....

thanks for the info


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

boner said:


> oooh, different grades? poop. will have to look into it when i get to that point. called a local place up this am and they said $195 for a 4x8 sheet. but didn't ask about scratch resistant.... good to know about the center support. i'll bend one up this weekend and get ready to install when the glass goes later this winter.
> 
> meh. we'll see. i would call that price pretty reasonable tho so if the windsheild needs replacement every coupla years, no biggie....
> 
> thanks for the info


checked my records. $195 for a 4x8 sheet is def not the scratch resistant stuff. After extensive research, we paid $170 (shipped) for a 32"x60"x3/16" sheet of "MR10" Lexan from a place called http://clearoneracing.com/


----------



## mk2gtd (Sep 17, 2007)

just read through this. what a great build thread!


----------



## 85gtichris (Jul 25, 2011)

I just spent a few hours looking at this thread too, and i must say i'm amazed.


Did i see a PA plate several pages back? I must see this car...


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

mk2gtd said:


> just read through this. what a great build thread!





85gtichris said:


> I just spent a few hours looking at this thread too, and i must say i'm amazed.
> 
> 
> Did i see a PA plate several pages back? I must see this car...


thanks guys! yeah, marked001, at the time lived in Philly and had an extra plate - it came in handy several times during the build. it allowed us to tow the car back from Mass., do a few test runs up and down Brooklyn streets and then do a few shake down runs in a baseball stadium parking lot.


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

For those of you that just recently signed up to receive our blog updates you probably haven't missed us, but for those of you that have been around for a while... well, you probably haven't missed us either. At any rate, we wanted to post up to at least let everyone know we are still here and that the car is still in one piece. We also wanted to send a quick thank you to all our sponsors and make sure their names are out there. As always, thanks to Mike @ TyrolSport and Olaf @ Atomic Motorsports

This season, for better or worse, was very uneventful and we, unfortunately were only able to get to the track one time. Although we had put a lot of time into our preperations for the season; carbon fiber hood, lexan windshield, two new tires, etc, etc not to mention our new tow/sleeping setup, we just weren't able to get the schedules to jive so that we could go out and enjoy our updated car. The one event that we did run was in late June at a rain soaked Lime Rock Park, CT. We did our best to enjoy our time on track and although the overnight camping trek to the track was great, I think we both agreed that sitting in the pits under our awning was a much more enjoyable place to be.

We are happy to report that the hood stayed closed this time around, unfortunately we are hearing a new, unwanted sound possibly from the transmission. We've known for a while that our 3rd gear syncro is a bit slow to mesh, but now with the addition of the sound and the hard downshifts into third gear, some investigation is definitely in order. We'll also be looking into a faulty starter this off season that has haunted us for a season or two as well.

For now, that's all we have to report. We'll go back into hiding for the winter, but hopefully come spring 2012, with a renewed desire to be on the track we'll have some enthusiastic blog entries to post up. Until then, happy holidays to everyone!


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

Bumping this up!

We are still out here doing our thing. Sadly we broke at Summit Point this past weekend, but are excited to kick off the season earlier than normal this year. Look for us at NJMP with TrackDaze on June 23 & 24!

*Check our blog for the Summit Point write-up!*


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

great to hear you two are still at it. thanks for the update.


----------



## VW_Sporting (Aug 27, 2003)

Seen you guys at the gas station.


----------



## marked001 (Mar 19, 2002)

nice! small world.. .your car was really clean.


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

VW_Sporting said:


> Seen you guys at the gas station.


sounded great too! We were hoping you'd do a low level fly by on the parkway so we could hear what it sounded like wide open.


----------



## VW_Sporting (Aug 27, 2003)

Thanks. Makes all kinds of interesting sounds at wide open.


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

hey guys - thought we'd drop in and post a few links to our blog updates.


*We Drove the Tires off @ Lighting*
We’ve fallen a bit behind with our updates, but that doesn’t mean we’ve forgotten our responsibilities! Our next event at VIR is approaching fast so we wanted to drop in and post up a brief recap of our time at NJMP’s Lightning circuit with TrackDaze before we get even further behind... 



*Aero Bits*
Not long after we implemented our first round of aero components at the beginning of the 2008 season was I already thinking of how to improve and build upon what we had created. So it’s fair to say it’s been on my mind for a while… 



*Stress & Cracks*
So out with the old and in the new. This time around James and the crew over at ECS Tuning took care of us with a new set of “ECS Geomet” coated, slotted rotors. We look forward to seeing how well they hold up to the abuse. We’ll be sure to report back and keep you guys posted. Thanks again James!


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

very cool


----------



## Rubberband (Sep 28, 2006)

wow, read every page. Best thread on the tex IMHO.
Way to jump in and do **** and then actually use it and improve upon.
Very inspiring and much thought went into this build:thumbup:


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

*4amRebirth*










We've been dormant for a few years now, but there is a light at the end of the tunnel.

We've since pulled the "green" engine...
 


and are prepping the original "black" engine for paint and a rebuild


which lost a bearing on track several years back
 
 


Take a look at our blog to follow along http://4amracing.com/


----------



## CorradoVR6z (May 15, 2003)

Looking forward to the rebuild. :thumbup:


----------



## Roadhog_ (Feb 26, 2007)

Awesome! Cannot wait for more updates!


----------



## timnosenzo (May 6, 2004)

audisnapr said:


> hey guys - thought we'd drop in and post a few links to our blog updates.
> 
> *Stress & Cracks*
> So out with the old and in the new. This time around James and the crew over at ECS Tuning took care of us with a new set of “ECS Geomet” coated, slotted rotors. We look forward to seeing how well they hold up to the abuse. We’ll be sure to report back and keep you guys posted. Thanks again James!


How have these rotors done?


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

timnosenzo said:


> How have these rotors done?


I think we only ran them the one weekend at VIR. They were fine as far as I can remember. The areas on the rotors with the coating are holding up fine after all this time sitting in the garage. Obviously the rotor surface itself is rusted, but that'll all go away once we start moving again.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Joseph were you running a baffled pan or an Accusump?


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

TheDeckMan said:


> Joseph were you running a baffled pan or an Accusump?


Hey Noah - no, but we wish we were. Our setup allows for some pretty good G's through the corners and fear we are starving the system. However, our buddies at Atomic Motorsport who we used to chat with regularly swear they have never seen an oil starved VR6 in a Corrado on the track so we just carried on.

We've looked around and have only seen one baffled setup and it was still in the early design phases. What's out there now that would set us straight?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

audisnapr said:


> Hey Noah - no, but we wish we were. Our setup allows for some pretty good G's through the corners and fear we are starving the system. However, our buddies at Atomic Motorsport who we used to chat with regularly swear they have never seen an oil starved VR6 in a Corrado on the track so we just carried on.
> 
> We've looked around and have only seen one baffled setup and it was still in the early design phases. What's out there now that would set us straight?


I actually have heard of some bearing issues with heavy use track VR6's. Personally have not messed with the pan yet, but am going to be most likely custom trap door setup or just pick one up off Issam as I believe he as a pretty good setup available out there. Data on pressure is huge for track cars, been messing with trying to install more data systems on my TT to monitor it to gain feed back on component life. Moroso use to make big sump pans for our car IIRC, not sure what it had for baffling. 

The trap door setup is something any fab shop can make up or if you have a welder you should be good to go to keep the oil around the pickup to prevent starvation.


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

glad to see you guys are back at it. i hope you keep this thread updated, or at least give it a bump when there's an update on the blog.


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

corrado-correr said:


> glad to see you guys are back at it. i hope you keep this thread updated, or at least give it a bump when there's an update on the blog.


:thumbup:will do! We should have some regular updates over the summer. We hope to be back on track late summer early fall.


----------



## marked001 (Mar 19, 2002)

...or late winter/early spring :laugh:


----------



## extremy (Dec 5, 2005)

Really great project and a good thread with tons of info. :thumbup: 
Do you have some info about the zeitronix/dashcommand combo? Is it as simple as just selecting Zeitronix for both Aux inputs? 
How many channels from the zeitronix are visible in DashCommand? 
Any chance you could share the Skin set?

Greets Remy


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

extremy said:


> Really great project and a good thread with tons of info. :thumbup:
> Do you have some info about the zeitronix/dashcommand combo? Is it as simple as just selecting Zeitronix for both Aux inputs?
> How many channels from the zeitronix are visible in DashCommand?
> Any chance you could share the Skin set?
> ...


Oh boy… I really don’t remember. I want to say yes, but it’s all very fuzzy these days. When I get a chance I’ll crack open the dedicated laptop we use in the car and see if I can dissect all the work I did on this. I don’t recall how many of the channels we used, but I’m sure we used whatever we could, from RPMs to TPS to the various temps and pressures, etc. Yeah, I think I'd be willing to share the skin. Again, I'll have to dissect everything and see what that all involves.


----------



## extremy (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks man, that would be really great. Good info on your site to :thumbup:


----------



## boner (May 19, 2002)

you are running into oil pressure issues? you still have a cat? guys around here with track cars and pickup problems take care of it a simple way: put an extra litre in. problem solved.


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

boner said:


> you are running into oil pressure issues? you still have a cat? guys around here with track cars and pickup problems take care of it a simple way: put an extra litre in. problem solved.


no cat. one liter is a lot of extra weight 

a few new photos of the progress. def slower than I had hoped - I guess Jason (marked001) will get his way.

Simple Green to save the day
 

Before and after (only 15 minutes of soaking)


 

final coat is a matte black


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

simple green is good stuff, i cant believe thats only 15min of soaking.


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

corrado-correr said:


> simple green is good stuff, i cant believe thats only 15min of soaking.


Yeah, that stuff is impressive. The carbon build up on the tops took soaking overnight though. :thumbup:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Glad to see you guys are back at it!


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Blast from the past!


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

1broknrado said:


> Blast from the past!


indeed Tim as you will see now that your getting older lol.. 

Great to see some more work getting done guys. Need to get out there with you again next season.


----------



## turbonium89 (Aug 1, 2008)

Any updates on what was done about oil pan baffling???


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

turbonium89 said:


> Any updates on what was done about oil pan baffling???


Unfortunately no. The few "experts" that we spoke with said that it was very unlikely that the engine was ever oil starved. We just aren't carrying that many G's into the corners. It sorta fell off our radar at that point since we haven't found the time to finish up the rebuild.

Speaking of the rebuild, we do still have the car and do still talk regularly about getting her back on the track but life...

Someday.


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

Not sure if I should blame turbonium89 bumping the thread or you guys for making it... anyway... had some "life" stuff happen, found myself unable to sleep, and was reading this thread. When my 20 month old woke up, signaling it's time to wake up and get ready for work, I realized I was in no condition to go to work. Unable to sleep and needing to clear my head, he and I ended up in the garage with the Corrado. Most of the useable interior is now in my shed. I slept like a baby Monday night. Drove my "racecar" to work the next day. Couldn't believe the difference.

Luckily I was too lazy to throw out the "trash" bag (sound deading, padding etc.) so I grabbed all the other stuff (also in bags) and weighed myself holding all the stuff. After some math... I pulled 110.8 lbs out of the car. The spare and tools were already out of it, too. So ripping cargo floor, sound deadening, carpet, and trim panels, rear sets, belts. etc.. cancels out half of me. Ha ha.

Though I will never have my car as racecar as yours (I intend to keep it street legal and drive it regularly), you've motivated me to finally start getting it ready for what I had intended it to be, the track toy. Though you may not realize it, you guys have likely influenced (apparently still do) a lot of people!

Anyway, back to page 31, I'm almost caught up...

(I'm the creeper that commented on that video...)


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

GTIVRon said:


> Not sure if I should blame turbonium89 bumping the thread or you guys for making it... anyway... had some "life" stuff happen, found myself unable to sleep, and was reading this thread. When my 20 month old woke up, signaling it's time to wake up and get ready for work, I realized I was in no condition to go to work. Unable to sleep and needing to clear my head, he and I ended up in the garage with the Corrado. Most of the useable interior is now in my shed. I slept like a baby Monday night. Drove my "racecar" to work the next day. Couldn't believe the difference.
> 
> Luckily I was too lazy to throw out the "trash" bag (sound deading, padding etc.) so I grabbed all the other stuff (also in bags) and weighed myself holding all the stuff. After some math... I pulled 110.8 lbs out of the car. The spare and tools were already out of it, too. So ripping cargo floor, sound deadening, carpet, and trim panels, rear sets, belts. etc.. cancels out half of me. Ha ha.
> 
> ...


Funny - I don't know if we ever even bothered to weigh all the crap we took out. The seats alone probably weighed 30-40lbs each. We have our numbers somewhere, maybe even in this thread - cant' remember exactly how much she weighs now but it felt good to get everything out of it.

Glad to hear this thread has helped. Let us know if you have any questions. We'll have to dust off the cobwebs but we'd be happy to share whatever we can.


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

audisnapr said:


> Funny - I don't know if we ever even bothered to weigh all the crap we took out. The seats alone probably weighed 30-40lbs each. We have our numbers somewhere, maybe even in this thread - cant' remember exactly how much she weighs now but it felt good to get everything out of it.
> 
> Glad to hear this thread has helped. Let us know if you have any questions. We'll have to dust off the cobwebs but we'd be happy to share whatever we can.


You didn't share the weights in this thread, but did mentioned the car was down to 2400lbs... lol.

I plan to remove some of the stuff you guys didn't like the seat brackets and mounting points etc.. weight it back down with a 4-pt weld in hanress/roll bar...

For the time being.... what did you do with all the sticky crap on the front floor pans? I started shaving some off but finding the balanced pressure is troubling between leaving a film or taking off the primer...

Also discovered this car may have been places it wasn't designed for. Let's say my floor pan has a lot of bulges that didn't come from the factory. There is some kind of what I suspect is a re-inforced portion of frame meant to either jack or hold the body/frame near the rear corners. like a conical cylinder with a rolled end (still open hole for access to a bolt) with shallow "U"s cut into it. One is folded all the way back... Ha ha.


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

GTIVRon said:


> You didn't share the weights in this thread, but did mentioned the car was down to 2400lbs... lol.
> 
> I plan to remove some of the stuff you guys didn't like the seat brackets and mounting points etc.. weight it back down with a 4-pt weld in hanress/roll bar...
> 
> ...


Awesome. The black sticky crap was just annoying and ended up being a very tedious process. We used an angle grinder with a very heavy duty wire wheel on it. It WAS NOT fun. At the speeds the angle grinder was spinning, the wire wheel would let go of it's bristles and they would imbed themselves in our cloths, skin, hair, etc. It had to be done though.

Our car had been sitting outside for a long time collecting water in the floor pans, so there was plenty of rust and crap to grind way. We had a few random dents in the floor pan as well.

Do you have a link to your build thread or photos? Would like to see the car.


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

audisnapr said:


> Awesome. The black sticky crap was just annoying and ended up being a very tedious process. We used an angle grinder with a very heavy duty wire wheel on it. It WAS NOT fun. At the speeds the angle grinder was spinning, the wire wheel would let go of it's bristles and they would imbed themselves in our cloths, skin, hair, etc. It had to be done though.
> 
> Our car had been sitting outside for a long time collecting water in the floor pans, so there was plenty of rust and crap to grind way. We had a few random dents in the floor pan as well.
> 
> Do you have a link to your build thread or photos? Would like to see the car.


Made a 3 post dump of pictures on Facebook but I'm not keeping a build thread. I'll be uploading there as I go, maybe sharing with a local vw group I'm in. Are you on Facebook? I'll add you and you could have a look there? 

I've seen zero rust evidence luckily. I scraped the go where my feet roll for now. Thinking a false floor will make that real pretty. Ha ha. How did you guys install yours? Rivet through body? Sheet metal screws? I'd like to do something here quick.

I'm ok the process of pulling the headliner today. Kid gave out so calling it quits to bedtime. Once he's down I'll get the headliner out, reinstall seats, and angle the driver's side seatback a bit more upright. Mother's day tomorrow and I'm driving it to work. Also going to increase shock stiffness in back. Softened rear sway, like it, except for mid corner and exit under steer. Softened shocks for other testing, turned out rear beam bushings were to blame.


----------



## turbonium89 (Aug 1, 2008)

For the black sticky stuff, i chipped and chizeled most of it off with a light hammer, came off in pretty good chunks on my mk2. I then used gasket remover and brake clean and it cleaned up very nice and goo gone soaking it for an hour and scrub brush for the difficult crap. Then i wiped the goop up with paper towels and then washed the inside out with water and purple power. Took me 3 days working about 4-5hrs at a time to fully remove all of it. But after i weighed the bag with all i had collected i was happy to say it was worth it, 15lbs! When i did the when i cleaned the engine bay before i spray painted it i also removed 12lbs of seam sealer.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

audisnapr, Whats the status of the car? I'd love to follow the progress.


----------

